# MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG



## trixeB (12 Mai 2006)

In meinen Spam Mails habe ich eine neue [edit] entdeckt. Die Miotipp.com bietet einen Gratismonat Tippwetten an und garantiert 100Euro Gewinn.
Da ich gerne 100 Euro gewinnen würde, habe ich mir das mal genauer angesehen. Ich kontrolliere aber vorgängig immer alles über Google. Bei Miotipp hat Google nichts genaueres ausgespuckt :-? . Aber als ich dann nach Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschafts AG (im Impressum des Miotipp.com vermerkt) gesucht habe, bin ich unteranderen auf dieses Forum gestossen.
Die Spiel und Einsatzkonditionen sind genau die gleichen wie beim Quizspiel.... 
Also seid Vorsichtig.
 TrixeB    

_ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die Starquizzer haben offenbar neben dem 0137-Pingen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38245&page=86 (Post Nr. 859)

wieder was neues !


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Juni 2006)

*movie-tester*

Die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG aus CH-5405 Baden-Dättwil, die kürzlich auch im Lockanrufe-Thread zu "Ehren" kam, schlägt wieder mal ganz aktuell zu:

w*w.movie-tester.c*m (es gibt auch movie-tester.d* mit einem Admin-C vom schönen Starnberger See.



> *6. Zahlungsbedingungen
> *
> 6.1 Für den 14-tägigen Testzugang ist ein Betrag von EUR 0,00 zu entrichten. Der hieran anschließende *monatliche Kundenbeitrag beträgt 19,95 € (inklusive Mehrwertsteuer) Der Kundenbeitrag ist für jeweils 3 Monate im Voraus zu entrichten und wird dem Kunden entsprechend in Rechnung gestellt.*
> 
> ...



Da die AGB vom 13.06.2006 stammen, werden hier wohl erfahrungsgemäß die ersten Postings in ca. 3 Wochen auftauchen.......


----------



## coluche (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Schon wieder so ein [......]!

hätte ich mich doch bloss vorher informiert :wall: !

Also ich habe bei diesem MioTipp mitgemacht, da ich mich sowieso für Sportwetten interessiere. Dann habe ich aber gemerkt, daß innerhalb der Webseite nicht passiert, keine Wetten abgeschlossen werden.

Dann habe ich innerhalb der 14 Tage einen Widerruf geschrieben, aber als e-Mail. blöd, oder? in den AGB´s steht "Widerruf per e-Mail möglich". Ich habe keinen Drucker zuhause, ich werde mir doch nicht den Arsch aufreißen, einen Brief ausdrucken und womöglich noch als Einschreiben verschicken, wegen diesen [.........]. Die 40 €, die mir abgebucht wurden, habe ich auch zurückbuchen lassen. 
Natürlich kam keine Antwort auf meinen Widerruf. War mir auch egal

OK, ein Monat lang war Ruhe, heute sehe ich wieder eine Abbuchung von 38 € und ein paar Zerquetschte... Empfänger: MioTipp!!
Ich glaube es einfach nicht!  
Ich habe es schon mit einigen [........] zu tun gehabt, aber sowas ist mir noch nie passiert. Normalerweise wird bei dem ersten Widerruf bei der Bank gemotzt, oder der Widerruf per e-mail wird angenommen (schon vorgekommen, daß die e-Mail nicht ankommt kann mir keiner verzapfen. Das System ist wohl sicherer als die Post)

Aber nichts tun, nicht reagieren und dann erneut abbuchen, das ist ja wohl extrem weit unten. [.....]
Kein Problem, ihr [.........] von der Swiss dingsda AG, ich schaue meine Kontoauszüge wöchentlich an. Ein paar Mausklicks und das Geld ist wieder druff. Mal sehen, wer zuerst aufgibt. Außerdem, die Verbraucherzentrale kennt mich schon.

Wenn ich irgendwas gegen die unternehmen kann, bin ich dabei.
Das was die sich leisten [.......]

_Rechtlich bedenkliche Wörter und Sätze editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## sascha (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

m***-test** ist ja ein richtiges Schnäppchen. Nur knapp 240 Euro im Jahr für nicht näher definitierte "Vorteile"... :wall:


----------



## Stardust (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vorteile? Der größte Vorteil ist, dass mein sein Geld ohne minimale Anstrengungen loswerden kann.


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Stardust schrieb:
			
		

> Vorteile? Der größte Vorteil ist, dass mein sein Geld ohne minimale Anstrengungen loswerden kann.


Wobei das gute alte Fenster immer noch die schnellste und einfachste Lösung darstellt ...


----------



## Stardust (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Stardust schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht: Abheben, nach Hause tragen, Fenster aufmachen und rauswerfen. Viel zu viel Aufwand...


----------



## coluche (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die lassen nicht locker. 
Es kam vor kurzem eine 2. Abbuchung, die habe ich auch widerrufen. 
Heute lag ein Brief von Miotipp im Kasten. Ich solle den Betrag zzgkl. Verzugszinsen und Mahnkosten an deren Rechnungsstelle Fa. Pro Invent KG überweisen. Sonst müssen die „weitere Schritte gegen mich einleiten“.

Da steht auch eine Hotline Nummer auf dem Brief. Aber dort geht keiner ran. Das war schon vor Wochen so.
Ich habe wirklich innerhalb der Frist meinen Vertrag widerrufen, aber per e-Mail. Steht in den AGB´s dass das geht. Die e-Mail habe ich immer noch im Ordner „gesendet“. Ich glaube, ich habe sogar 2 Mal geschrieben. 
Was würden mir die Experten jetzt empfehlen?

Ich glaube ich wende mich wieder an die Verbraucherzentrale. Die haben mir schon letztes Jahr geholfen, einen anderen A***-Verein aus der Schweiz incl. deren Anwalt ordentlich das Maul zu stopfen. Damals war das ein Finanzsanierer (von der übelsten Sorte). Die wollten mit ihren Forderungen schon vor Gericht gehen. Ein Brief zurück, mit ein paar Verweisen auf Artikeln von Gesetzbüchern und die haben sich nie wieder gemeldet. Das hat Spass gemacht!
Ich lecke mir jetzt schon die Finger…


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> Heute lag ein Brief von Miotipp im Kasten. Ich solle den Betrag zzgkl. Verzugszinsen und Mahnkosten an deren Rechnungsstelle Fa. Pro Invent KG überweisen. Sonst müssen die „weitere Schritte gegen mich einleiten“.



Inzwischen hat sich der "Trapper" ja den Löwenanteil an Inkassoaufträgen der Abo- und "Geschicklichkeitsspiel"-Branche gesichert. Auftraggeber sind inzwischen simsen.d*, 1sms.d*, probenbl*tz.d*, probenzau*er.d*, starqui*24.d* usw.usw.
Mal sehen, wann die ersten Mahnungen für die movie-test*r.d* auftauchen......


----------



## coluche (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Der Spaß will ja nicht aufhören. :-D 

Anfang letzter Woche habe ich ein Einschreiben an MioTipp geschickt, mit Anhang (e-mails), wo ich sie an meinem rechtzeitig gesendeten Widerruf erinnert habe. Ich habe sie gewarnt, daß wenn weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen kommen sollten, ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden werde. 
Sieht so aus, als gehe kein Weg daran vorbei, denn es kam noch keine Antwort von denen.
Stattdessen erhielt ich eine „letzte Zahlungsaufforderung“ mit der Warnung, dass es an einem Inkassounternehmen weitergegeben wird („reagieren sie jetzt!“:-D), sowie eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung für den darauf folgenden Monat. (Den 2. Einzug ließ ich auch zurückbuchen)

Die Zahlungsaufforderungen kommen allerdings von einer ganz anderen Adresse: Rechnungsstelle: Auf der Rott 16, 32689 Kalletal.
Abgesehen von dem nicht existenten e-Mail Support scheint es, dass bei denen auch die interne Kommunikation nicht geht. 
So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

Ich werde noch mal einen Brief an die Rechnungsstelle schicken. 
Aber ich werde wohl nicht an die 15 € für die Unterstützung der Verbraucherzentrale vorbei kommen. Briefe und e-Mails werden einfach ignoriert
Ich gebe tausend Mal lieber das Geld an die Verbraucherzentrale, als einen Cent an diesem .. Verein.

Wundert mich, dass hier keiner schreibt. Bin wohl der Einzige, der auf die reingefallen ist. Oder traut sich niemand. Das Schlimmste ist, dass die wahrscheinlich noch mächtig Geld kassieren, von unbescholtenen, schüchternen Bürgern. Kann man nicht etwas dagegen unternehmen? 
Wäre ja schon fast ein Thema für das „Fass ohne Boden“ (Bizz)!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich, dass hier keiner schreibt. Bin wohl der Einzige, der auf die reingefallen ist. Oder traut sich niemand.



Die Postings über diesen Betreiber werden in den nächsten Tagen bzw. Wochen wohl erst so richtig einsetzen, denn mit Ausnahme von starquiz24.de sind die Anwendungen der "Pseudoschweizer" noch nicht allzu lange auf dem Markt.

Aber ich bin überzeugt davon: Hier werden wir noch eine Menge in nächster Zeit hören und lesen......


----------



## coluche (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

 wie sieht das denn aus, Johnny?
Ok, es war dumm von mir, den Widerruf als e-Mail zu schicken. Aber rechtlich gesehen, die können mich doch nicht zwingen zu zahlen?

Ehrlich gesagt, oft finde ich das ja zum , aber manchmal auch zum ...
(ihr solltet mal einen kotzenden Smiley in eure Sammlung aufnehmen)


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> (ihr solltet mal einen kotzenden Smiley in eure Sammlung aufnehmen)


Wenn du immer so mies guckst, dann wundert es mich nicht, dass du hier und da zahlen sollst, wofür du nicht weißt was.



> :kotz:, einfach auf [Weitere] unter den Smileys klicken.


----------



## remski (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

tja, nun hat es mich erwischt - abends irgendwann bei movie-tester reingeschaut, mich blenden lassen, nicht richtig das kleingesdruckte gelesen und nun habe ich (natürlich längst nach ablauf der widerspruchsfrist) die erste rechnung als email: 79,80 im Voraus für drei monate...

hab erstmal geantwortet, dass ich sofort kündige und mir rechtliche schritte vorbehalte, anwalt einschalten werde usw.

nun hatte ich auch zeit, die agb richtig durchzulesen - da kann einem ja übel werden...

gibt's denn schon andere opfer dieser firma? 

mist verdammter, dabei war ich immer sooo vorsichtig bisher, aber die haben mich erwischt :wall:


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				remski schrieb:
			
		

> .... mir rechtliche schritte vorbehalte, anwalt einschalten werde usw.


Lies´ mal ab > HIER <. Da du aber den Vertrag selbst bestätigt hast, wir dir hier eher niemand gut zuraten (zu was auch immer).


----------



## remski (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> remski schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...hab jetzt 'ne menge über das thema gelesen und werde mich auch nicht scheuen, einen anwalt zu kontaktieren - ich denke, dass wird auch von meiner rechtschutzversicherung abhängig sein. 

ich weiß, dass ich mist gebaut habe, aber ich fühle mich trotzdem von der firma getäuscht und versuche zumindest nicht kampflos 20 euro pro monat zu opfern - ohne dass ich überhaupt weiß, was ich dafür bekomme - wenn ich tatsächlich, wie eigentlich versprochen, (aktuelle) dvds zum testen bekommen würde, wär es ja halb so schlimm. ich befürchte bloß, dass ich einen 20 euro-gutschein (wenn überhaupt) von firma xyz bekomme, den ich wahrscheinlich nicht gebarauchen kann...

aber ich will nicht jammern - hätte ich halt besser aufpassen müssen.

und vielleicht hat schon ein anderer das vergnügen mit der firma und kennt das geschäftsgebahren... :-?


----------



## iq100 (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hi remski,

also ich hab vor ein paar wochen eine dvd von movie-tester.com bekommen.
toll dachte ich mir so, da schenkt mir einer ne dvd.
aber als ich mir dann den beiliegenden brief durch las, schickte ich den [.......] ne mail, was das soll.
am nächsten tag schon hatte ich eine antwort, wo mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich die dvd innerhalb 14 tage wieder zurück senden soll um den angeblichen "vertrag" zu widerrufen.
so machte ich das dann auch und dachte, es ist alles gut...
bis ich heute meine mails abrief.
da stellen die [.......] doch tatsache ne rechnung von 79,80€ rein.
hab natürlich gleich zurück geschrieben, dass die keinen cent von mir sehen und ich die dvd schon längst zurückgeschickt hab.
bis ich eben wieder mails abrufe und die [.......] mir die gleiche rechnung nochmal schicken und sich für das vertrauen bedanken.:scherzkeks: 

[......]

salve

_Bei allem nachvollziehbaren Ärger bitte keine Beleidigungen. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (4 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@remski , Kündige auf jeden Fall sofort, schriftlich mit Einschreiben. Wenn dir der Anwalt zu teuer wird, wende dich an die Verbraucherzentrale. Eine Beratung online oder auch persönlich kostet 15 € und die sind echt klasse. Die haben mir schon ein anderes Verein vom Hals gehalten bzw. entfernt.

Kriegt ihr überhaupt eine Antwort, wenn ihr an die Swiss E. AG schreibt?
Bei mir haben sie nicht einmal auf einen Einschreiben reagiert (abgesehen von ca. 5 E-mails). Erst als ich mich an die Zahlungsstelle Pro Invent KG gewendet habe, kam eine Antwort. 
Meine Kündigung wurde bestätigt und meine Mitgliedschaft endet im August. Hallo? Ich habe am 25. Mai widerrufen!
So nicht, meine Herren!
Das habe ich denen (allen Beiden) noch mal eindeutig geschrieben. Die stellen sich stumm und meinen wahrscheinlich, ich werde doch irgendwann mal weich werden. Mittlerweile flattern mir Briefe vom Inkassounternehmen „I.D.S, Wirtschaftsdienste“ in´s Haus. Die Forderungen haben sich mit Mahn- und Inkassokosten verdoppelt.
Mag sein, dass dann manche Leute keinen Nerv mehr haben und zahlen, damit Ruhe ist. Aber bei mir stoßen sie auf Granit, das habe ich denen auch geschrieben.

Ich habe mich an die Verbraucherzentrale gewendet und die sind eindeutig der Meinung, dass ich nicht zu zahlen habe. Miotipp wird mich deswegen wahrscheinlich nicht auf Zahlung verklagen. Und selbst wenn, haben die keine Chance.

Seltsamerweise kam heute, nach 15 Tagen, eine Mail von der Rechnungsstelle Pro Invent KG. Ich solle bitte noch mal eine Kopie meines Widerrufs schicken, denn laut ihren Daten habe ich zum 21.07. gekündigt. 
Vielleicht erledigt sich die Sache endlich.

Wisst ihr was noch witzig ist? 
Wenn ich eine Mail an Pro Invent KG (Rechnungsstelle von der Swiss E. AG) zurückschreibe, mit meinem Widerruf und der Begrüßungsmail von Miotipp. Wird die Mail vom Empfänger nicht angenommen, weil der Link von miotipp.com blockiert ist. Das steht u.a. in der Fehlermeldung:
62.2.232.28 failed after I sent the message.
Remote host said: 521 A URL in the email is Blacklisted by SURBL: 521 *The IP miotipp.com is Blacklisted by multi.surbl.org.* Blocked, miotipp.com on lists [jp][ob], See: http://www.surbl.org/lists.html

Das ist doch wohl der Abschuss!  
Ich muss sämtliche Begriffe wie „miotipp.com“ rausnehmen, oder verändern wie z.B. in mio_tipp.
*lachmichschlapp*


----------



## Warsnurff (9 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich bin auch auf den "Mist" reingefallen und die Wiederrufsfrist ist abgelaufen und die erste Rechnung ist per Mail ins Haus geflattert. 

Ich habe noch nichts überweisen und ich werde auch nichts überweisen. 
Denn ich halte das ganze als höchst unseriös und nicht rechtens. 

Was soll ich jetzt weiter tun??

Ich habe schon mal mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale NRW angerufen aber leider sind die nicht zuständig weil die Firma Ihren Sitz in der Schweiz hat. 
Aber die haben mir eine Nummer einer Internationalen Verbraucherzentrale gegeben. Die habe mir geraten erst zu reagieren wenn es gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Also Mahnungen und Inkassobescheide ignorieren. 

Ferner überlege ich, mich an einen Anwalt zu wenden, dieses wurde mir aber geraten das erst bei einem Inkassoverfahren zu machen. 

Was haltet Ihr davon??

Ich halte es für grobe Täuschung da auf der Angebotsseite geschrieben wird das man einen Bestätigungsmail bekommt und diese beantworten muss, dieser Umstand wird aber in denn AGB wiederrufen. 
Dazu kommt noch das die Gelehrung auf der Angebotsseite sich nicht optisch vom Rest anhebt und als diese klar zu erkennen.


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Warsnurff schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich jetzt weiter tun?? ... Ferner überlege ich...



Halte dich an das, was dir die VZ geraten hat! Alles andere wäre Kokolores.


----------



## Warsnurff (10 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Halte dich an das, was dir die VZ geraten hat! Alles andere wäre Kokolores.


OK also erst tätig werden wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. 
Aber so wir mir sagt worden ist und auch hier zu lesen ist wird es sehr wahrscheinlich nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## Warsnurff (10 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Schreiben auf gesetzt mit Hilfe eines Freundes der in Sachen Recht usw. bewandert ist. 

Was haltet Ihr davon. 

<Absender>


Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG 
Mellingerstraße 207 
5405 Baden-Dättwil 



Betreff: w*w.movie-tester.com			
<Datum> 

Kundennummer: 	    ……..
Rechnungsnummer:    ……..


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

das von Ihnen Swiss Einkaufgemeinschaft AG in Rechnung gestellte Entgelt in Höhe von ……… für ein Abo bin ich nicht bereit zu begleichen, da mir keinerlei Rechtsbeziehung zu Ihrem Unternehmen bewusst ist.
Richtig ist, dass ich die Maske auf Ihrer Internetseite zwar ausgefüllt habe, aber nur um Ihr beworbenes "Gratisangebot" zu erhalten und am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen.

Betrachtete man zum Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung Ihre "Startseite", so war nicht ohne Weiteres erkennbar (z. B. Scrollen, nächsten Link anklicken), dass eine langfristige Bindung mit monatlichen Kosten entstehen soll. Dies kann ggf. den Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung und /oder eine Wettbewerbswidrigkeit im Sinne des UWG darstellen.
Hilfsweise fechte ich den angeblichen Vertrag an.

Sollten Sie der Rechtauffassung sein, dass zwischen uns ein Vertrag über 12 bzw. 24 Monate mit monatlichen Mindestkosten zustande gekommen ist, so belegen Sie mir bitte schriftlich und nachvollziehbar, wann und wie Sie mir ein entsprechendes Angebot gemacht haben wollen und wann und wie ich dieses vollumfänglich angenommen haben soll.

Rein vorsorglich weise ich darauf hin, dass Daten wie IP-Adressen nicht dazu geeignet sind, den Inhalt von tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Willenserklärungen im Detail wirksam zu dokumentieren.

Hilfsweise - ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht - widerrufe ich den angeblichen Vertrag nach den Vorschriften für den Fernabsatz. Zu dem Widerruf sehe ich mich heute noch berechtigt, da Ihre Widerrufsbelehrung mir nicht bei Vertragsabschluss in Textform gemäß BGB zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Darüber hinaus ist die Widerrufsbelehrung in Ihren AGB's weder wortgleich mit der Mustererklärung gemäß § 14 BGB-Info -VO noch den BGB-Vorschriften nach § 355 entsprechend.
Wenn Sie Ihre Forderung darauf stützen wollen, dass bei Ihrem Vertrag eine Ausnahme zu den Fernabsatzvorschriften vorliegt, so tragen Sie unter Benennung der Rechtsgrundlage Ihre Argumentation vor.

Hilfsweise - ebenfalls ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtsverpflichtung - kündige ich den behaupteten Vertrag zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. Das "Vertragsende" bestätigen Sie mir bitte schriftlich.

Ihre schriftliche Stellungnahme erwarte ich bis zum 01.09.06. Weitere rechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

<Unterschrift>


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also dir ist echt nicht zu helfen. Erst schreibst du ...





			
				Warsnurff schrieb:
			
		

> OK also erst tätig werden wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.


und dann... 





			
				Warsnurff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt mal eine Schreiben auf gesetzt ...



Was soll das? Streng dich an und bemühe mal die grauen Zellen.


----------



## Warsnurff (10 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Also dir ist echt nicht zu helfen. Erst schreibst du ...und dann...
> 
> Was soll das? Streng dich an und bemühe mal die grauen Zellen.


Was meinst du denn jetzt.
Dieses Schreiben ist mit Hilfe eines Anwalts erstellt worden. 

Und es könnte doch hilfreich sein wenn man das anderen zur Verfügung stellt oder nicht??


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Der Rüdiger meint, dass du das doch aussitzen und nichts weiter veranstallten wolltest. Das wäre übrigens auch die Art des Umgangs, der von vielen erfahrenen Nutzern hier bevorzugt werden würde, wenn sie denn mal so ein Problem hätten.


----------



## Warsnurff (10 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Achso OK habe das falsch aufgefasst. 
Sorry das ist mein erster Fall mit solchen Machenschaften.


----------



## coluche (11 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Außerdem, wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, antwortet MioTipp bzw. die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG weder auf e-Mails, noch Briefe, auch nicht auf Einschreiben. So ist es bei mir jedenfalls.
Dann ist die Arbeit umsonst.

Ihr fauler Trick ist die armen Leute mit Zahlungsaufforderungen und Inkassoaufträgen so lange zittern zu lassen, bis sie endlich aufgeben und zahlen. 
In dieser Phase bin ich jetzt -obwohl ich rechtzeitig einen Widerruf geschickt habe-. 
Aber es ist in letzter Zeit ruhig geworden, seitdem ich nochmal eine Kopie meines Widerrufs an die Rechnungstelle in Kalletal geschickt habe. Vielleicht haben sie... endlich aufgegeben :sun: ?


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				coluche schrieb:
			
		

> ..... antwortet MioTipp bzw. die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG weder auf e-Mails, noch Briefe, auch nicht auf Einschreiben.
> ....
> bis sie endlich aufgeben und zahlen. In dieser Phase bin ich jetzt -


wenn sie nicht reagieren, warum solltest  du? 

j.


----------



## coluche (11 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

reagiert haben sie schon. 
Aber erst 2 Monate später und nachdem ich mich an deren Rechnungstelle gewendet habe. Sie haben in 2 Zeilen meine Kündigung zum xx. August bestätigt und das auch noch per E-mail :smile: !
Doch damit ist die Sache nicht geregelt, denn ich habe im Mai widerrufen.

Ich bin mir sicher, daß sie ihre Mails lesen, darum habe ich denen auch geschrieben, daß sie bei mir auf Granit stoßen und das wir schon sehen werden, wer die längere Puste hat :smile: .
Dabei musste ich mich echt anstrengen, nicht beleidigend zu werden.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Warum will die Eiche reagieren?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Petchen (17 August 2006)

*movie-tester von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von movie-tester bekommen. Allerdings war ich nie auf deren Seite. Ich soll mich dort am Sonntag mittag angemeldet haben. Die haben mir eine Rechnung geschickt in der dann auch noch mal meine Anmeldedaten waren. Das (irgendwie) lustige daran ist, das sie eine IP-Adresse angegeben haben die sie bei meiner Anmeldung gespeichert haben. Die ist sowas von verkehrt, das es schon fast wieder lustig ist. Auf meine Email das ich mich nciht angemeldet habe und das ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde kam bisher nur eine zurück in der sie mir wie verlangt meine Anmeldedaten zuschicken. Habe natürlich gleich wieder zurück geschrieben. Mal schauen ob da noch was kommt. :roll:


----------



## Warsnurff (17 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Einfach laufen lassen werde ich ab jetzt auch tun. 
Wenn Mahnungen oder/und Inkassobescheide kommen nicht reagieren.


----------



## Warsnurff (27 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Mal eine Frage hat jemand schon mal was per Post von dennen bekommen oder kam alles per E-Mail. 
Und wie lange hat es gedauert vom Zeitpunkt der ersten Rechnung und der ersten Mahnung.


----------



## coluche (29 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Von Miotipp habe ich nur 2 E-mails bekommen:
- Die Begrüßungsmail, sehr freundlich und ausführlich
- Die Bestätigung meiner Kündigung, 3 Monate später :-D 
Ein 2-Zeiler.

Unzählige Briefe habe ich von der Zahlungsstelle in Kalletal bekommen und 2 Briefe von einem Inkassounternehmen.

Wollte aber sagen, daß es sich inzwischen erledigt hat. Seit Wochen habe ich keinen Brief mehr erhalten. "Sie" haben es endlich eingesehen :scherzkeks: .


----------



## Warsnurff (29 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ok hast du auf die Schreiben reagiert? 
Wenn ja wie per Mail oder Post .....


----------



## coluche (29 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ja habe ich, zu lesen auf den vorigen Seiten hier im thread.
Ich habe sogar Einschreiben geschickt, weil die "letzten Zahlungsaufforderungen" und die Briefe vom Inkassounternehmen mir schon Sorgen gemacht haben.
Ich habe auch die Verbraucherzentrale für 15 € eingeschaltet.

Die Verbraucherzentrale hat mir gesagt, daß ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen brauche, weil die mich wahrscheinlich nicht auf Zahlung verklagen würden. Selbst wenn, hätte ich gute Chancen, nicht zahlen zu müssen.

Aaber, ich habe ja rechtzeitig meine Mitgliedschaft per Mail widerrufen!
Nur haben die so getan, als hätten sie die nicht bekommen. Die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft hat sowieso keine meiner Mails beantwortet, nicht mal meinen Einschreiben. Ich habe nur mit der Rechnungsstelle in Kalletal kommunizieren können. Scheint so, daß nur die -wenn auch sehr begrenzt- lesen und handeln können.

Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus, aber wenn du nicht rechtzeitig widerrufen hast, könnte es doch brenzlig werden, würde ich sagen. Ich würde schon etwas unternehmen und checken, wie meine Rechte sind. Denn bis zur Deiner Kündigung bist du schon einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen. 
Vielleicht fragst du auch mal die Verbraucherzentrale (15 €), oder ich habe letztens ein Forum gefunden, wo alles Mögliche an Rechtsfragen geklärt wird.
Das wäre gratis.
Guggsdu unter recht.de

Halte uns bitte auf den Laufenden.

S.E. :bang:


----------



## HCG (30 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				remski schrieb:
			
		

> tja, nun hat es mich erwischt - abends irgendwann bei movie-tester reingeschaut, mich blenden lassen, nicht richtig das kleingesdruckte gelesen und nun habe ich (natürlich längst nach ablauf der widerspruchsfrist) die erste rechnung als email: 79,80 im Voraus für drei monate...
> 
> hab erstmal geantwortet, dass ich sofort kündige und mir rechtliche schritte vorbehalte, anwalt einschalten werde usw.
> 
> ...


Mich haben Sie auch bekommen diese ..... Und ich werd Sie jetzt einfach nicht mehr los! Habe nichts bekommen und dann schon ein wenig vergessen, dass ich mich da überhaupt angemeldet habe. Dann habe ich den Film KINGKONG aus den 70zigern oder so bekommen, und nun für diesen einen Film wollen sie 79 Eur. von mir. Ich habe Ihnen schon geschrieben, dass ich ganz bestimmt nicht für einen Film den man für 9,99 am grabbeltisch bekommt so viel blechen werde, aber jetzt drohen Sie mir wenn ich nach 7 Tagen nicht bezahle mit Inkasso.... Grrrrrr.... Was kann ich denn jetzt unternehmen um die los zu werden? Die 79 euro sehe ich nicht ein zu bezahlen....


----------



## Zocker313 (31 August 2006)

*Bitte helft mir*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Ich bitte um euren rat weil ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll.
Ich habe mich bei Movie-tester.de angemeldet eine seite der SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG und habe auf meine Gratis dvd gewartet diese aber nie bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung von 79€ von denen bekommen und will sie nicht bezahlen da ich nie eine dvd bekommen habe und die 14 tägige Kündigungsfrist somit noch nicht abgelaufen sein dürfte. ODER?
Bitte helft mir was ich machen soll.
Gruß christian  :wall:


----------



## Warsnurff (31 August 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Juchu habe nun auch eine Mahnung bekommen. 
Es wird spannend lol ....!


----------



## Jürgen Kirsten (1 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo alle zusammen,

mich hat es leider auch erwischt.Ich weiß aber auch immer noch nicht wieso und warum. Sollte auf einmal 79,80 zahlen, habe aber bei erster mail gleich gekündigt und Brief geschrieben. nie eine Antwort erhalten, aber auch auf geldforderungen nicht reagiert. habe auch bei inkassofirma angerufen, wie man es mir einmal auf e-mail geschrieben hatte, aber dort wußte niemand bescheid. lasse jetzt einfach ruhen.  

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Stoni (8 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo zusammen!

Mich hat es auch erwischt! 
Es lief wiefolgt ab. DATUM (30.08.2006) Ich kam abends nach Hause, startete den PC und bums, ging mein Mail postfach auf. Absender :[email protected]*!
Ich schaute nicht schlecht, als ich die Mail öffenete und sich darin Zugangsdaten befanden, meine Komplette Anschrift, die ich wegen meines Umzugs erst 3 Wochen hatte und meine Telefon Nummer noch dazu!
In der Mail stand, das ich mich ja dort angeblich angemeldet hätte und sie doch froh wären mich als neuen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen.
Ich hab darauf gleich ne Mail geschrieben, das ich mich dort niemals angemeldet hätte, darauf hab ich dann erst HEUTE (08.09.06) eine Antwort mail erhalten, die aber sehr wahrscheinlich automatisch verschickt wurde, da ich auf meien Antwort auf diese Mail nochmals die gleiche bekomm hab.
Ich hab die Mail gesichtert...man weiss ja nie was weiter passiert. Und es passierte was. So nach ca. 2 tagen hab ich die erste Mail bekommen....enthalten war die erste Rechnung, von 20 Euro............ich schon leicht am kochen gewesen.
Es wurde nochmals drauf aufmerksam gemacht, das ich per Post auch noch eine bekomme. Da was dann auch ca. 1 Tag später der Fall. Nur leider hatte sich bisdahin der Betrag schon verdoppelt.
Eine Hotline war ebenfalls dabei............versucht dort anzurufen...es ging keiner Ran, bis HEUTE. Heute hab ich dann jemanden erreicht. Ich hab die Frau da so übelst zusammen gefaltet, das sie mir letztendlich die IPs gegeben hat worüber sich angeblich angemeldet wurde. (schon das ist strafbar..es gibt sogenannte Datenschutzvereinbahrungen). Es stellte sich heraus, das es tatsächlich meine IP war...............die frage ist dann nur...woher haben sie die??? Woher haben sie meine Adresse, meine Telefon Nummer??

Ich hab insgesamt 2 rechnungen zuhause von Kalletal ( 15 KM von mir) und bin damit sofort zu der Polizei gegangen und hab Anzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs gemacht. 
Weitere Schritte werden von mir natürlich eingeleitet......der Laden bekommt von mir keine Kohle.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Stoni schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab Anzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs gemacht.
> Weitere Schritte werden von mir natürlich eingeleitet......


Die Schritte, die man da einleiten könnte, sind ihr Geld nicht wert. Es ist zwischenzeitlich fraglich, ob die Swissirgendwas überhaupt noch geschäftsfähig ist. Lass dich nicht verunsichern, verhalte dich ruhig wegen der Rechnungen und schau mal ob da ein Mahnbescheid kommt. Wenn nicht, dann wäre der Kas bissn. Und, was die Anzeige betrift, so hört die Verfolgung meinem Erachten nach an der Grenze auf.


----------



## Stoni (8 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Jein. Die haben einen Sitz in Deutschland, deswegen hört das dort nicht auf! Ich hab mich genaustens erkundigt. Auf der Rechnung steht sogar der Gesellschafter...der sich ebenfalls in Deutschland befindet, von daher mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				Stoni schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben einen Sitz in Deutschland...


Ich bin mir sicher, dass dem nicht so ist. Lass dich nicht verar....!


----------



## Warsnurff (9 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also wie man schon lesen kommte habe ich auch so eine Rechnung bekommen. Und auch schon eine Mahnung aber bleibt ruhig. 
Laut Verbraucherzentrale NRW und einer internationalen Verbraucherzentrale braucht Ihr euch keine Sorgen machen und jede Aktion die Ihr einleitet ist Geldverschwendung. Die Swiss einkauf.... wechselt alle 6 Monate Ihren Namen und versuchen nur die Leute zu verunsichern und einzuschüchtern damit sie dann doch zahlen. 

Es geht nicht über ein Inkassoverfahren hinaus. Wobei man sagen muss das das Inkasso Unternehmen aus dem selben Unternehmens Verbund kommt. 

Sorgen müsste man sich nur machen wennn ein gerichtlicher Zahlungbescheid kommt. Aber diese Firma ist schon seit 4 Jahren aktiv und hat noch NIE Geld eingeklagt. Also immer ruhig und abwarten.


----------



## vasco (12 September 2006)

*SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,

ich hab mich blöderweise beim w*w.movie-tester.de angemeldet. natürlich ungewollt. meine frage ist, welcher erfahrungen habt ihr mit dieser gesellschaft gemacht? ich habe jetzt die erste rate gezahlt, habe mich natürlich vorher mit meinem anwalt beraten, aber da ich keine lust habe die gerichtskosten zu zahlen, werde ich die 79€ zahlen.

hat jemand von euch mal die zahlung verweigert? ziehen die das vor gericht durch? oder kann man die mahnungen ignorieren?

am liebsten würde ich bei denen persönlich vorbei fahren, sowas regt mich ziemlich auf. vor allem die art, wie sie auf meine emails antworten :wall:


----------



## jupp11 (12 September 2006)

*AW: SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				vasco schrieb:
			
		

> ziehen die das vor gericht durch?


Bisher ist nicht mal etwas über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekannt. Der müßte dem 
nämlich erst mal vorangehen. Aber das ist in allen Threads, die im Forum Allgemeines 
laufen so....


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2006)

*AW: SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



			
				vasco schrieb:
			
		

> w*w.movie-tester.de
> 
> am liebsten würde ich bei denen persönlich vorbei fahren


Wo würdest du da hin wollen? Etwa beim Domainhoster in Starnberg oder dem Domaininhaber in Baden-Dätw. oder beim Sitz der Swiss-Einkaufsdingsda in der Schweiz? Letzere dürfte ja doch wohl nur eine Scheinfirma sein, über deren Namen andere ihre Geschäfte abwickeln - eine s. g. Vorratsgesellschaft ohne ernsthaftem Bestand. Es stellt sich dabei die Frage, ob es überhaupt notwendig ist, sich mit diesem Haufen [....] auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## aragon (23 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo,
habe mal eine frage zu " Das TV Quiz! " . sind da die gleichen vorgehensweisen der swiss einkaufsgemeinschat wie bei mio tipp?
hat jemand damit zu schaffen gehabt??

gruß aragon


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Mittlerweile gibt es neue  "Firmengründungen" 

Und weil man auf einem Bein nicht stehen kann, gleich noch ein  zweites


----------



## Werner Gross (30 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@ aragon: eindeutig ja.

@ JohnnyBGoode: Der Link "zweites" funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

http://h**p// weglassen 
steht aber nicht (viel) neues drin


> Avans*** AG
> Alte Steinhauserstrasse 21
> 6330 Cham
> -Schweiz-
> ...


siehe
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showpost.php?p=372949&postcount=66
oder hier


----------



## schmidchen0_0 (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Warsnurff schrieb:


> Ok hast du auf die Schreiben reagiert?
> Wenn ja wie per Mail oder Post .....



Ja da wirste ja verückt habe sogar jetzt eine Mahnung mit Gebühren bekommen. Frage wie reagiert man da???:unzufrieden:


----------



## schmidchen0_0 (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Habe per Post mein 14tägiges Rücktritt erklärt , aber kein Stelungsnahme nichts nur Mahnung


----------



## Werner Gross (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@ schmidchen0_0 

Spar Dir das Porto. Reagiere nicht auf Mahnschreiben. Und Du wirst sehen, die Sache verläuft im Sande ...


In einem anderen Forum hat sich einer der Betreiber dieser Internetbetrugsseiten mit folgendem Satz geäußert: " ... wenn sie (er meinte die, die auf den Registrierungsbutton klicken) so blöd sind, sind sie selber schuld ..."

Juristisch gesehen sind die Betreiber wegen der AGB's auf der sicheren Seite. Moralisch natürlich nicht.


----------



## Warsnurff (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also bei mir ist die Sache wohl durch. 
Ich habe jetzt seit 2,5 Monaten nichts mehr gehört. 

Ich habe von dehnen eine Rechnung bekommen und eine Mahnung. 
Nach Kontaktversuchen per Mail und Einschreiben kamen nur dumme Antworten (sie haben doch geklickt, denken sie an die AGB, das wird teuer, inkasso usw.) habe ich geschrieben das der weitere Kommunikationsweg ausschlisslich per Post geschehen soll. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein werde ich Sie anzeigen. 

Es kammen weiter Emails, jetzt habe ich den Verein wegen Belästigung angezeigt und denen das auch per Mail geschrieben. Seitdem habe ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Warsnurff schrieb:


> ...jetzt habe ich den Verein wegen Belästigung angezeigt ....


...und das hat eine Behörde ernsthaft aufgenommen? :wall:


----------



## Warsnurff (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und das hat eine Behörde ernsthaft aufgenommen? :wall:



Ja und sagten das Sie schon ein paar Anzeigen haben die in die selber Richtung gehen.
Also für mich ist das Ding durch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

*** edit (off topic)


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ein kleines Vögelchen hat mir was gezwitschert, das mich heute auf jeden Fall zufrieden ins Bett gehen lassen wird
> :stumm: Mehr gibt's später ...



oohhh mennnooohhh - verrat doch nicht alles.............


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

[off topic]
Antwort nach unten: Dienstag.


----------



## Warsnurff (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Und wann wird es bekannt gegeben??


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43701


----------



## Marco18 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

SWISS Einkaufgemeinschaft AG sind die ......

ok leute jezz bräuchte ich eure hilfe habe hier meine mahnung liegen und die wollen cash sehen waren angeblich 100€ die ich verspielt habe jetzt is es mit inkasso und co schon 154.04€

Habe aber auf w*w.das-tvquiz.com NIE mitgespielt hatte aufeinmal ne anmeldung in meinem email kasten und dann kam auch schon die rechnung und die erst mahnung nun hab ich ein inkasso unternehmen von denen am hals das bis zum 21.10.06 kohle sehen will!

Habe da auch mal angerufen da hab ich ner mitarbeiterin das gesagt das ich mich da nie angemeldet habe und da hat sie gesagt ok ihr abmeldung per email haben wir erhalten und ich mache einen vermerk in ihrer akte damit sie nicht weiter von inkasso unternehmen belästigt werden!

Die drohen mir schon mit gerichtlichen schrittten die [....] :wall: 

hab nie was bei denen angeklickt ihre forderungen sind nicht berechtigt!Bin schüler hab grad vllt mal 10€über oder so   und was soll ich erst tun wenn ich verklagt werde wegen nichts?:cry: 

könn die überhaupt was machen?ist doch ausland schweiz oder?

BITTE helft mir danke MARCO


----------



## coluche (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

:wall: :wall: Mache dir keine Sorgen, Marco.
Und ein bisschen durch das Thema lesen bevor du schreibst hätte auch nicht geschadet.
Die Erfahrung zeigt, daß sie Briefe von Inkassounternehmen schicken, um den Leuten ein letztes Mal Angst zu machen, damit sie resignieren und zahlen.
(und ich kann mir vorstellen, daß das bei vielen gelingt... nach dem Motto "lieber zahlen und dann Ruhe haben")...:kotz:  :wall: 
Aber weiter geht es nicht. 
Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hat hier noch keiner erhalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@marco: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
besonders das zu Minderjährigen (2. Beitrag)

oder auch hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12080

je nach Vorlieben


----------



## coluche (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

PS: Meine 2 ersten Smileys waren nicht beabsichtigt. Aber leider kann man seine Beiträge nicht editieren.


----------



## Marco18 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ok jungs danke und was könte mir blühen falls ein gerichtlicher manbescheid kommt?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Marco18 schrieb:


> ok jungs danke und was könte mir blühen falls ein gerichtlicher manbescheid kommt?



1. Bislang hat dieses "Unternehmen" keinerlei gerichtliche Mahnverfahren eingeleitet.

2. Bei einem rechtzeitigen Widerspruch wohl überhaupt nichts.


----------



## Marco18 (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

cool also ich bin ausm schneider^^ puh ich sag euch mal noch was bei rausgekommen is danke wen ihr mir das nicht erklärt hättet hätt ich denne bestimmt noch das geld aus angst überwiesen :wall:     thx :smile:


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Marco18 schrieb:


> ... hätt ich denne bestimmt noch das geld aus angst überwiesen ...


Das ist ja deren Kalkül. Halbseidene Geschäftsgrundlage, hart an der Grenze der Legalität (und nicht selten schon etwas drüber) und dann Druck aufbauen, bis das mulmige Gefühl beim Rechnungsempfänger diesen zum :kotz: bringt.
Angst zu schüren ist ein nicht unwichtiger Teil in dem Biz. Doch wer darum weiß, der händelt das unbeschwert und lässt die Typen am besten mit samt ihren Inkassodiensten auflaufen - generell hat sich das Ignorieren der Rechnungen und Mahnungen in nahezu allen Fällen durchgesetzt. Gegenteiliges ist (bis auf eine einzige Meldung, die auch ein Gerücht sein könnte) bislang nicht bekannt.


----------



## Data (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Leute!

Bei mir kam es wie folgt:
Ich habe auf anraten eines (nun nicht mehr) freundes mich dort registriert, habe aber 3 Tage danach, wie in den AGB festgelegt, mit einer E-Mail dem Widersprochen. Statt einer Bestätigung bekam ich dann ebenfalls eine Rechnung. Ich schickte also wieder eine Mail an die, diesmal bekam ich komischerweise eine Bestätigungs-E-Mail. Dann wurden mir meine eingegebenen Daten zugesandt, weil ich ja angeblich dies angefordert hätte. Also schrieb ich wieder und es kam genau die gleiche Mail ... sieht sehr computergesteuert aus ... naja ... auf widersprüche kommt keine bestätigung und auf anfragen immer dieselbe computergenerierte mail.

nun bekam ich post mit der letzten mahnung, also habe ich einen brief versand und gleichzeitig diesen brief per pdf an diese firma versand, mal sehen was nun kommt ...


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

...hast mal grob angefragt, ob die Einkaufsgemeinschaft nicht bereit wäre, ab und an mal die automatische Texterkennung zu justieren. Ist schon blöd, wenn der Antwortautomat die Mails nicht richtig einsortiert und dann auch noch falsch beantwortet. Wen wunders, das dann Rechnungsläufe falsch verbucht werden?


----------



## Data (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ja, das habe ich ... rate mal was für eine antwort kam ... dies ist diese Standart-Mail:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ***
> 
> wie Sie gewünscht haben, senden wir Ihnen hier Ihre Anmeldedaten:
> Anrede: 2
> ...



+++

Ist bei Euch nun mal wieder was erschienen?

Also wie gesagt, auf einen Widerspruch haben die bisher nicht reagiert ...


----------



## Warsnurff (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Habe mich wohl zu früh gefreut habe nun einen Brief von einer Rechnungsstelle (Kalletal) bekommen. 
Es soll die letzte Wahrnung sein dann geht es zum "eigenen" Inkassounternehmen. Hmm eigenes Inkassobüro sehr seriös .... Habe mal geschaut es ist keine Telefonnummer /Fax verfügbar von der Rechnungsstelle. Alles sehr komisch. 

Aber wie gesagt macht euch keine Sorgen, freue mich schon auf die Inkassogeschichte dann müsste der Mist endlich durch sein. 

Will hoffen das der Mist dann in 3 Monaten nicht schon wieder losgeht weil es ja ein angebliches Abo ist was 4 mal gezahlt werden sollte.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> ja, das habe ich ... rate mal was für eine antwort kam ... dies ist diese Standart-Mail:



Hast du wirklich was anderes erwartet? Egal, was du denen schreibst, die reagieren genauso wie bei dir und nicht anders!
Es zeigt womöglich größere Wirkung, wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt, als zu versuchen, mit derartigen Unternehmen einen sinnvollen Dialog zu beginnen.


----------



## Data (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Warsnurff schrieb:


> Habe mich wohl zu früh gefreut habe nun einen Brief von einer Rechnungsstelle (Kalletal) bekommen.
> Es soll die letzte Wahrnung sein dann geht es zum "eigenen" Inkassounternehmen. Hmm eigenes Inkassobüro sehr seriös



Ist dein Brief auf den 18.10.06 datiert? Die scheinen Ihre Mahnung Schwungweise rauszuschicken ...

Die Firma die dahinter steckt heisst übringens Xentria


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> Die Firma die dahinter steckt heisst übringens Xentria


Xentria wurde umbenannt in Internet Services AG und die stecken nicht dahinter sondern von denen stammte das ursächliche Angebot. Dass in deren Firmenverbund auch gleich noch ein Inkassobüro aufgeht, ist nichts neues.

Die Fragen sind nur, wie konnte es zu einem Vertrag kommen? Ist der Vertrag bindend und vor allem, mit wem hat der Rechnungsempfänger einen Vertrag? Das beste ist mal wieder, dass Leute Mahnungen bekommen, auf denen fremde IP-Adressen angegeben werden. Da bekommt z. B. ein Arcor-Nutzer eine IP von AOL vorgehalten - sowas ist nicht nur unseriös, das ist kriminell!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Warsnurff schrieb:


> Habe mich wohl zu früh gefreut habe nun einen Brief von einer Rechnungsstelle (Kalletal) bekommen.
> Es soll die letzte Wahrnung sein dann geht es zum "eigenen" Inkassounternehmen.



http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=81478#post81478



> Vermutlich läuft es in Personalunion so ab: "SSC" und "ProInvent" schreiben die Rechnungen, "IDS" oder "Collector" dann die dazugehörigen Inkassobriefe.


----------



## Data (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum ... wenn es doch bekannt ist ... gegen soetwas nicht vorgegangen wird ...


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> Was ich nur nicht verstehe, warum ... wenn es doch bekannt ist ... gegen soetwas nicht vorgegangen wird ...


Gegen was genau stellst du dir ein Vorgehen vor und vor allem gegen wen soll was deiner Meinung nach, von wem, unternommen werden? In welchem Land lebst du?


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gegen was genau stellst du dir ein Vorgehen vor und vor allem gegen wen soll was deiner Meinung nach, von wem, unternommen werden?


Aber Redu, ein bißchen Phantasie bitte, wenn die Bundeswehr im Ausland eingesetzt wird, wird es doch wohl möglich sein dass BKA Beamte eine  Razzia in der Schweiz durchführen und alles verhaften, was ihnen vor die Flinte kommt..
(Grundgesetz, was soll der Fetzen Papier denn..) 

Hauptsache es geht vorwärts, die Richtung ist egal....


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> BKA Beamte eine  Razzia in der Schweiz...


Bei einem Briefkasten oder einem handlungsfreien Büro?

Du kennst mich inzwischen ganz gut und weißt, dass ich viel Phantasie entwickle, gleichzeitig aber auch einige Träumerein in Taten umsetze. Die Initiatoren haben das recht geschickt eingefädelt, da überall bekannt ist, dass deutsche Behörden eben nicht so einfach in der Schweiz einmarschieren dürfen. Dazu braucht es schon die zwischenstaatliche Rechtshilfe, die wiederum über die Justizministerien der Länder abläuft. Das BKA ist wegen  dem Verdacht, der sich bei einzelnen Geschädigten ergibt, ohnehin nicht zuständig, das das BKA als solches keine Ermittlungsbehörde ist. Ermittlungen bleiben bei den für einen Geschädigten örtlich zuständigen Behörden hängen und die wurschteln (wie damals auch bei den Dialern) alle dezentral umeinander. Eine Zusammenführung einzelner Anzeigen aus dem Bundesgebiet ist nicht möglich und wird von den Staatsanwaltschaften allenfalls auch nur mit der Kneifzange angedacht.

Das Hauptproblem als solches dürfte die Vermengung von zivilem Angebot/Forderung und der Verdacht einer strafrechtlich relevanten Tat durch den einzelnen Geschädigten sein. Wie hier schon oft festgestellt wurde, ist nicht jeder ziviler Beschiss auch gleich ein strafbewährter Betrug. Die Beschwerdeführer müssen unterscheiden:

hat man sich angemeldet, obwohl der Preis angezeigt wurde und diesen nur übersehen?
wurden die Daten von einem unberechtigten Dritten in das Portal eingetragen und die Rechnung für einen fremden ausgelöst?
hat der Anbieter oder ein Affiliate (ähnlich 2.) nachgeholfen?
hat der Anbieter fremde Sessions des echten Rechnungsempfängers für seinen Rechnungslauf genutzt?
In den meisten Fällen dürfte sich derzeit wohl der Verdacht nach 1. richten und gelegendlich kommt auch 2. vor.
3. und 4. aber ist möglich, jedoch sehr schwer zu beweisen. Beispielsweise bei 4. ist sogar der Geschädigte gefordert - rein theoretisch müsste er seinen Computer als Beweismittel zur Verfügung stellen, um die tatsächliche Session noch einmal, gerichtsverwertbar rekonstruieren zu können.

Also beschränkt man (_dazu zähle ich den Insider z. B. nicht_) sich allgemein nur auf 1. und 2. Bei 1. liegt die Sache klar auf der Hand - keine Strafverfolgung des Anbieters, da lediglich eine zivile Forderungssache vorliegt. Für 2. kommt das Problem Verbindungsdaten auf. Sollten diese nicht in der Rechnung der Mahnung mitgeteilt worden sein, dürfen deutsche Behörden (theoretisch) nur im Rahmen eines langwierigen Rechtshilfeersuchen die Daten im Ausland erheben. Das bedeutet, die Daten sind i. d. R. unbrauchbar, wenn sie dann endlich vorliegen oder der entsprechende ISP speichert letztendlich nicht die dazugehörigen Bestandsdaten. Dabei kommt nun aber noch eine andere Überlegung hinzu - bei wem soll man überhaupt die Daten erheben, wenn der "Zeuge" Anbieter eigentlich wegen 4. verdächtig ist?


----------



## Data (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wenn man sich damit genauer beschäftigen würde, dann würde man auch etwas finden ... denn in erster linie ist es doch [......] ... oder sehe ich das falsch? und noch mehr indizien findet man, wenn man sich die geschichte dieser ... [.......] ... anschauen würde ...


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bei einem Briefkasten oder einem handlungsfreien Büro?


ach ich vergass die Ironietags zu setzen, in letzer Zeit kommt das ohne Fähnchen  
nicht mehr rüber, werd mich mal an den Admin mit der Bitte wenden,
die im Smiliemenu anzubieten 
(hier bräucht es sogar  Doppeltironietags mit ner Prise Sarkasmus ...)


----------



## Insider (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> Wenn man sich damit genauer beschäftigen würde...


Es gibt Leute, die beschäftigen sich bereits sehr intensiv damit und zwar sehr genau! Mal eben irgendwo hinschauen und hoffen, dass da ein Zufallsfund bei rauskommt is nich! Für sowas gibt es keinen richterlichen Beschluss. Maßnahmen, Tatverdacht und Rechtsgrundlagen müssen immer vor einem Rechtseingriff klar definiert sein.


----------



## hausmuetterchen (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo an alle,

ich war mal auf der Seite von Movie-tester und habe mich im letzten Moment entschlossen mich nicht zu registrieren. Danach gab es auch keine Bestaetigungs E-mail oder so, sondern bekam ich vor ein paar Tagen eine schon *letzte *Mahnung(davor war gar nichts) mit standarten Drohungen. Daraufhin schrieb ich eine E-mail, dass ich doch keine Kundin von denen bin  und nie ihre Leistungen in Anspruch genommen habe. Ziemlich schnell bekam ich folgende Antwort


Sehr geehrte Frau ...,

Ihnen wurde durch unser Support-Team mitgeteilt, wie es zu Ihrer Anmeldung kam. Alle dort angeführten Daten lassen darauf schließen, dass die Anmeldung durch Sie persönlich getätigt worden ist.

Erhärtet wird diese Vermutung, da Ihre Anmeldung mit aktivieren des Bestätigungslinks bestätigt wurde, der Ihnen auf Ihre private E-Mailadresse gesandt wurde.

Somit müsste die Dritte Person Zugriff zu Ihrem privaten E-Mail Account haben. Diese Person müsste Ihnen daher zumindest bekannt sein.

Wenn Sie trotzdem belegen können, dass sich unbefugte Dritte mit Ihren persönlichen Daten bei uns angemeldet haben sollten, müssen Sie diesen Vorgang bei der Polizei zur Anzeige bringen. Wir können und dürfen solche Rechtsangelegenheiten nicht verfolgen.

Erst wenn die Polizei erfolgreich ermittelt hat, können Sie den eventuell Ihnen entstandenen Schaden der ermittelten Person in Rechnung stellen.

Wir hoffen Ihnen soweit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Movie-Tester.de Serviceteam
----------------------------------------------------
Movie-Tester.de ist ein Service der:

SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG
Mellingerstraße 207
5405 Baden-Dättwil
- Schweiz-

++ Servicecenter Deutschland ++

Fax: 01805-805717 (12 ct. pro Minute)
Email: [email protected] 



So und jetzt? Ich werde natuerlich nicht bezahlen, aber muss ich das zumindest widerrufen?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die Mails dieser "Herrschaften" werden immer abenteuerlicher.......:lol:


----------



## Wembley (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hausmuetterchen schrieb:


> So und jetzt? Ich werde natuerlich nicht bezahlen, aber muss ich das zumindest widerrufen?


Was man allgemein gesehen in so einem Fall tun kann, ist hier hervorragend beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Und folge dort gegebenenfalls den weiterführenden Links (blaue Schrift), die auch alle hoch interessant sind.


JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Die Mails dieser "Herrschaften" werden immer abenteuerlicher.......:lol:


Dem will und kann ich nicht widersprechen. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Data (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Dem einen melden se an, obwohl er/sie es nie tat und wie bei mir reagieren Sie nicht auf Widersprüche ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> Dem einen melden se an, obwohl er/sie es nie tat  ...


Und warum haben sie dann die Daten des angemeldeten? Soll das etwa heißen, dass einer Daten eingibt und letztendlich sich nicht anmeldet, trotzdem angemeldete ist, und das nur weil ein Script im Hintergrund des Anmeldefenster läuft und so die Daten fisht? Abenteuerlich aber möglich, DAS.



Data schrieb:


> ... wie bei mir reagieren Sie nicht auf Widersprüche ...


Hast du was anderes erwartet? Das gehört zur Strategie der seriösen Geschäftsleute


----------



## Data (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und warum haben sie dann die Daten des angemeldeten? Soll das etwa heißen, dass einer Daten eingibt und letztendlich sich nicht anmeldet, trotzdem angemeldete ist, und das nur weil ein Script im Hintergrund des Anmeldefenster läuft und so die Daten fisht? Abenteuerlich aber möglich, DAS.



Also was bei mir aufgefallen ist ... ich habe eine Anmelde-IP angeblich über die t-com ... da war ich noch nie ...



> Hast du was anderes erwartet? Das gehört zur Strategie der seriösen Geschäftsleute



genau das ist es, was ich meinte mit ... es müsse besser überwacht werden ...


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> ...genau das ist es, was ich meinte mit ... es müsse besser überwacht werden ...


Käse! Wer soll denn das machen, bei Millionen von Websiten aus dem In- und Ausland? Dazu kommt noch das Usenet und WWW2. Eine Überwachung des Internet ist weder gewünscht noch dzt. praktikabel. Man wehrt sich ja schon, wenn an einem öffentlichen Platz eine Kamera zur Prävention aufgestellt werden soll, wie will man den Bürgern aller Länder dann erst die Überwachung von Websites verklickern?



Data schrieb:


> Also was bei mir aufgefallen ist ... ich habe eine Anmelde-IP angeblich über die t-com ... da war ich noch nie ...


Tja, dann kommt 2., 3., 4. in Betracht, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## Warum75 (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> Der Spaß will ja nicht aufhören. :-D
> 
> Anfang letzter Woche habe ich ein Einschreiben an MioTipp geschickt, mit Anhang (e-mails), wo ich sie an meinem rechtzeitig gesendeten Widerruf erinnert habe. Ich habe sie gewarnt, daß wenn weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen kommen sollten, ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden werde.
> Sieht so aus, als gehe kein Weg daran vorbei, denn es kam noch keine Antwort von denen.
> ...


Hallo,

bist du da ohne Schaden wieder rausgekommen? Bin bei Movie-Tester reingefallen. Mittlerweile kam die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung. Nicht von SWISS sondern von SSC aus Deutschland. Schrieb SSC, mit ein paar Paragraphen, zurück.


----------



## coluche (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Sagen wir mal, hier kommt jeder heil raus, solange er nichts zahlt  :-D .
Wenn du diesen Strang nach meinen Beiträgen durchsuchst, vor allem Seite 3 und 4, wirst du jedes Detail mitbekommen.
Kurzgesagt haben sie sich sehr spät (aber nur die Zahlungsstelle), so ca. nach 2 Monaten gemeldet und geschrieben ich solle meinen Widerruf nochmal hinschicken. 
Dann haben sie Trick 17 angewendet (oder 177…) und meine Kündigung zum folgenden Monat bestätigt.
Darauf habe ich noch mal geantwortet in dem Stil „so nicht, meine Herren!“.
Es kam glaube ich noch eine Mahnung vom Inkassobüro (Privatdetektei) und dann war Schluss.

Fazit: Den ganzen Aufwand und die 15 EUR für die Verbraucherzentrale hätte ich mir sparen können. 

Ich hätte fast wieder Lust bei allen möglichen Spielen mitzumachen, nur um die zu ärgern, aber der Umwelt zuliebe (Altpapier) lasse ich das lieber.


----------



## sylverstar (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hi Leute, wir ihr alle bin auch ich auf diese seite bei Movie-Tester reingefallen.
Wollte allerdings auch nur die gratis Dvd bekommen, welche ich auch bekam! dann kam die erste Rechnung und ich hab überwiesen und einige Zeit später kam die rechnung erneut wo ich darauf hin zurückgeschrieben habe sie sollen es nochmal überprüfen. und jetzt kam auch zum gleichen Zeitpunkt..18.10.06 die letztmalige Mahnung mit Inkasso drohungen usw..kennt ihr ja
war wieder so blöd gewesen weil ich erst vor 2 tagen die ganzen foren entdeckt habe und bisher echt glaubte das es so seine richtigkeit hatte, aber aufgrunf was ich nun alles erfahren habe werde ich sofort das ganze überwiesene geld zurückbuchen lassen und auf keine weiteren mails bzw briefe von denen antworten..das ist echt zum kotzen :wall:


----------



## Data (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also Leute ... schickt denen keine Anhänge. Ich habe meinen Widerspruch als PDF angehängt gehabt und es kam zurück "leider können wir mit der Datei nichts anfangen und diese nicht öffnen, bitte senden Sie uns keine Anhänge"


----------



## gblum (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, ich wusstebis ebennicht, dass so ein Forum existiert....
mir geht es ebenso. Ich habe eine Rechnung und eine Mahnung für die angebliche Teilnahme am TV-Quiz erhalten. Richtig ist, dass ich die Seite besucht habe und Fragen beantwortet habe. Als es dann weitergehen sollte, erschien ein Hinweis auf die Gebühr von 10,00 EUR (sehr klein oben rechts). Sofort habe ich abgebrochen und die Seite verlassen. Wede habe ich AGBs bestätigt noch eine andere Bereitschaft zur weiteren Teilnahme abgegeben. Nun flattern Rechnungen und Mahnung aus Kalletal ins Haus, datiert und abgeschickt in Baden-Dättwil, 23.10.06. Alle Einwände, Widersprüche und Bitte um Löschung der Daten haben nicht gefruchtet, es ist niemand erreichbar... im Gegenteil mein Spam Eingan läuft über, ich bekomme jeden Tag aus aller Welt Würmer Viren und Werbung zugesandt. An wen wende ich mich und was für Chancen hat man, aus der Nummer wieder 'rauszukommen?
gaby s.  aus hamburg


----------



## Data (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich bekam folgende Mail:

Sehr geehrter Movie-Tester Kunde,

Wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr. Falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Movie-Tester Serviceteam

###

Antwortmail:

nein danke!


----------



## gblum (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Warsnurff schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal eine Schreiben auf gesetzt mit Hilfe eines Freundes der in Sachen Recht usw. bewandert ist.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon.
> 
> ...


Ich finde es nicht schlecht und werde es nutzen, um es mit meinem Absender an genau die gleiche Adresse in genau gleicher Angelegenheit zu senden.... mal sehen, vielleicht beruhigt sich alles von selbst...
gb


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> Warsnurff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ihre schriftliche Stellungnahme erwarte ich bis zum 01.09.06. Weitere rechtliche Schritte behalte ich mir vor.


Ich nehme an, du bist in Deutschland. Glaubst du wirklich, dass dieses Dahingeschreibsel irgendwen interssiert, in der Schweiz? Das in Aussichtstellen von rechtlichen Schritten, ohne dass man das wirklich im Kreuz hat, ist Dummfug und das kennen die von der SE AG zur Genüge - die machen das genauso mit ihren vermeintlichen Kunden. Und wer meint, dass eine Anzeige als rechtliche Mittel erfolgversprechend ist, dem sein nochmal meine Ausführungen von > HIER < zur Lektüre empfohlen.


----------



## gblum (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Das heißt also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, am Besten ist es, einfach nicht mehr zu reagieren? Irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt nur noch Bahnhof, kommt am Ende ein Zustellunsbescheid, kommt der Gerichtsvollzieher oder passiert gar nicht, außer dass noch einige Male Rechnungen mit entsprechener Androhung ins Haus flattern?.
gb


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Du solltest  vor allem erst mal Ruhe bewahren. Das einzige  Anzeichen, dass  
ein  Forderungssteller es wirklich ernst meint, ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Von dem hat man  hier im Forum "Allgemeines" und auch anderen Foren 
praktisch noch nie etwas gehört.
Würde tatsächlich ein solcher ins Haus flattern, ist es ein leichtes, den mit dem Kreuzchen
  versehen innerhalb 14 Tagen  zurückzuschicken.
Und erst dann wird es wirklich spannend. Dann müßte nämlich Klage erhoben werden und das 
ist nun wirklich noch nie passiert. Offensichtlich begnügt man sich mit den Einnahmen, die 
Verunsicherte freiwillig bezahlen. 

Alles andere:  Gerichtvollzieher, Zahlungsbefehl usw sind leere Drohungen, die gibt´s erst nach 
einem für den Forderungssteller gewonnenen Prozess  und  damit sind wir wieder am Anfang s.o.


----------



## gblum (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vielen Dank, so werde ich verfahren... schönen Sonntag.
gb


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> Das heißt also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, am Besten ist es, einfach nicht mehr zu reagieren?





gblum schrieb:


> ...so werde ich verfahren...



....hat sich bei eigentlich allen Abofallen bislang bewährt und erst Recht bei denen der ausländischen Anbieter. Wenn dann Inkassoschreiben kommen, sollte man diese nicht überbewerten und an seiner Strategie unbedingt fest halten. In der Regel lohnt sich das, da letztendlich nichts mehr nachkommt.


----------



## modemiss (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Data schrieb:


> Ist dein Brief auf den 18.10.06 datiert? Die scheinen Ihre Mahnung Schwungweise rauszuschicken ...



Hi, bei mir ging die Mahnung auch am 18.10.2006 raus.:scherzkeks: 
Wollte eigentlich heute zur Verbraucherzentrale, was ich dagegen tun kann.
Nach intensivem lesen kann ich mir gottseidank den Weg und das Geld sparen.:sun: 

Gruß
Ute


----------



## modemiss (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Lustig, immerhin scheinen sie den Betrag ständig zu ändern. Bei mir sind es 1,62 Euro Verzugszinsen.

Meine akzeptierte Kündigung wird auf das Registrierungsdatum datiert.

Werde aber schön die Füße stillhalten und mich auf einen richterlichen Mahnbescheid freuen. 

Das Inkassoschreiben habe ich auch noch nicht. Das werden wohl auch alle mit dem selben Datum erhalten, können uns dann ja zu einem gemeinsam Chat-Lach-Flash treffen.:sun: 

Gruß
Ute


----------



## coluche (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich finde es toll, daß manche das Thema gut durchlesen, bevor sie schreiben. :-D 

Und bedauerlich, daß andere vorher keine Zeile lesen. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Brunaldinho (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Kollegen,
habe auch von der Firma SSC eine "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung" mit Datum 18.10.06 erhalten, habe danach 5 Tage lang versucht die Hotline zu erreichen, war entweder besetzt oder es hat ewig geklingelt. Habe dann doch jemanden erwischt, der mir erklärt hat, dass die Rechnung absolut in Ordnung sei, und ich den Betrag zu überweisen habe. Mit dieser Person, habe ich dann telefonisch eine Fristaufschiebung bis zum 8.11.06 vereinbart, um das Problem in diesem Zeitraum mit der Firma zu klären.Nach Durchlesen dieses Forums bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, einfach mal nix zu machen und zu warten. Kohle kriegen sie auch nicht.

MfG


----------



## guenter_vormoor (2 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Gestern bin ich drauf reingefallen.Habe eine Stunde später gemerkt das es 59Euro kostet.Habe das ERgebnis"Lebensprognose" erst gar nicht geöffnet,stattdessen Widerspruch eingelegt.Die Emails werden aber gar nicht angenommen.Nun habe ich aber alles ausgedruckt,um Beweise in der Hand zu habenMelden bei denen werde ich mich nicht!:wall:


----------



## gblum (2 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

es tröstet mich zumindest, dass andere Menschen auch zu spät sehen, dass das einloggen Geld kostet und immer wieder auf solche [........] hereinfallen. Einfach nicht reagieren ist wohl das Beste.... Lies einfach ein bischen im Forum, Du bekommst die richtigen Infos schon hier.
gb


----------



## guenter_vormoor (2 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ist es besser,  die Post von denen zurückgehen zu lassen?


----------



## gblum (2 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Weiß ich nicht, ich denke, es reicht und ist sogar schlauer, gar nicht zu reagieren...
gb


----------



## sylverstar (3 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hey leute, bis jetzt hab ich ruhe vor denen aber ich denke das bald was kommen wird denn ich hätte am 26.10 meine letztmalige Mahnung überweisen müssen was die mir per post geschickt hatten. bin gespannt ob jetzt was von diesem Inkasso kram da kommt :-D


----------



## Ernie (3 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo
Mich haben Sie auch gekriegt :wall: .War bei Das TV Quiz.Jetzt meine Frage :ich habe 3 Rechnungen .Mahnung usw.bekommen und habe wie hier im Forum geraten nicht reagiert.Heute 03.11.2006 habe ich vom I.D.S.Inkassomanagement ein Inkassoauftrag von S.E bekommen.Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten ?die Sache wird ja nun auch immer teurer.Bitte helft mir und gebt mir Tips.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Ernie schrieb:


> .Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten ?die Sache wird ja nun auch immer teurer.Bitte helft mir und gebt mir Tips.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## gblum (4 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Ernie schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich haben Sie auch gekriegt :wall: .War bei Das TV Quiz.Jetzt meine Frage :ich habe 3 Rechnungen .Mahnung usw.bekommen und habe wie hier im Forum geraten nicht reagiert.Heute 03.11.2006 habe ich vom I.D.S.Inkassomanagement ein Inkassoauftrag von S.E bekommen.Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten ?die Sache wird ja nun auch immer teurer.Bitte helft mir und gebt mir Tips.


Hallo Ernie, 
solltest Du eine brauchbare Antwort bekommen, würde mich das auch interessieren, bislang habe ich nur zwei Mahnungen erhalten, habe ebenfalls bei TV-Quiz mitgemacht, mich aber gleich wieder ausgeklickt, die Seite einfach verlassen... prompt bekamt ich die Rechnung.
gb


----------



## abra55 (5 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie,
> solltest Du eine brauchbare Antwort bekommen, würde mich das auch interessieren, bislang habe ich nur zwei Mahnungen erhalten, habe ebenfalls bei TV-Quiz mitgemacht, mich aber gleich wieder ausgeklickt, die Seite einfach verlassen... prompt bekamt ich die Rechnung.
> gb


Hallo 
Auch mich hat es erwischt. 
Mittlerweile ist die 2. Mahnung eingegangen, aber ich denke, dass ich das jetzt durchziehe und nicht mehr reagiere. Auf Anrufe und Mails gibt es ja doch keine Reaktion. Werde auf keinen Fall zahlen und mal abwarten, ob ein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt.
Nach allem, was ich hier bisher erfahren habe, wird es ja wohl nicht soweit kommen.


----------



## Marco18 (5 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

die haben mir nun die 3te mahnung geschickt denke mal das danch nichts mehr kommen wird :sun: 
und selbst wenn das gerichtlich eklärt wir dbin ch immer noch schüler und habe eh nur 30€ taschengeld im monat  
also was zur hölle wolln die bitte schön von mir hohlen :wall: 
können ja mein fahrrad pfänden :scherzkeks:


----------



## Brunaldinho (16 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

habe heute die dritte Mahnung von Movie-Tester bekommen. hat sonst noch wer eine gekriegt. wird ja immer stapelweise abgeschickt. mache trotzdem nix.
mfg


----------



## sylverstar (16 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich habe heute auch meine zweite Mahnung per post bekommen wo sie mit Inkasso-, Anwalts- undGerichtskosten drohen. bei mir ist die Summe 90,85 € und soll diese bis zum 22.11. bezahlen! habt ihr so die gleiche Summe? ich werde auch nix machen.


----------



## Brunaldinho (17 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

selber Betrag und wahrscheinlich auch selber wortlaut. mach ma halt mal wieder nix, bis des aufhört

mfg


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die Mahnungen sind anscheinend alle gleichlautend, wurden alle am 14.11.2006 gedruckt und kamen alle aus Kalletal. 
"Letzte Mahnung mit Nachdruck" bedeutet vielleicht, dass die letzte Mahnung nochmal nachgedruckt wird (Formulare alle?) :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> .."Letzte Mahnung mit Nachdruck" bedeutet vielleicht, dass die letzte Mahnung nochmal nachgedruckt wird (Formulare alle?) :lol:


 Die Interpretation hat was für sich


----------



## peter1304 (17 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@ all
gutso nicht einschüchtern lassen. es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen
wie es gekocht wird.:-p :-p :-p 
gruß  peter


----------



## hulki (17 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo ich bin auch vor kurzem auf diese Tv Quiz rein gefallen und wollte mal meine situation erläutern 
wie bei allen habe ich mich angemeldet und nicht gesehen das man geld zahlen müsste das erste wa smich stutzig gemacht habe war das ich die agbs bei meiner anmedlung garnicht erst öffnen konnte. Es war wie ein Link der nicht funtzt.

Heute kriege ich die Mahnung 1 u. 2 Mahnung am gleichen tag da ist doch schon so gut wie unmöglich oder ? sie sind zwar vom absender später datiert (swiss AG)
aber der post stempel ist von heute!

In der 2. mahnung steht das ich bis zum 14.11.06 zahlen soll geht ja schlecht wenn der brief erst heute 17.11.06 ankommt das ist meiner Meinung anch ein Hinweis mehr das von denen nichts kommen wird !

wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## coluche (17 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die scheinen selber nbicht recht durchzublicken. Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen und die Briefe vom Kasten direkt in die Papiertonne wandern lassen.


----------



## Helme Haffax (18 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Freunde,
seit ich den Thread gelesen habe fiel mir ein Stein vom Herzen. Ich bin auch auf die Movie-Tester hereingefallen. Nachdem ich denen nach der ersten ("letztmaligen") Rechnung über 90€ eine verblüffte Mail schickt, nichts bestellt zu haben, erhielt ich die bereits hier zitierte, von wegen "überprüfen Sie ob jemand ihre Daten missbraucht hat". Da das keine Antwort war, habe ich zurückgeschrieben und erhielt keine Antwort mehr. Ich dachte, die Sache sei erledigt. Nun bekam ich dieses Wochenende eine weitere "letztmalige" Mahnung, den Betrag zu überweisen - bis zum 22.11.2006. Sonst Inkasso blablabla. Ich habe ihre Hotline angerufen, wo ich zum ersten Mal erfahren habe, was ich überhaupt angeblich bestellt habe (nämlich dieses "Premium-Abo" zu 19,90€ im Monat). Die nette Dame Müller am anderen Ende empfahl mir, schnellstmöglich zu  kündigen, damit es sich nicht automatisch weiterverlängerte. Ich schrieb sofort eine Mail und kündigte das Ding. Dann beruhigte ich mich und begann Recherche. Dabei erfuhr ich vom Paragraph 305c im BGB. Ich schickte sofort eine Mail hinterher, in der ich eine Zahlung mit Verweis auf diesen Paragraphen ablehnte. Heute kam ich bei der Hotline nicht durch, nachdem man mich vier Minuten in der kostenpflichtigen Warteschleife hängen ließ legte ich auf, rief erneut an und beschwerte mich, woraufhin man mir empfohl, Montag anzurufen, wo man weniger überlastet sei, was ich mit Verweis auf die Frist ablehnte. Man wollte zurückrufen und notierte die Nummer, und inzwischen geht niemand mehr ans Telefon. 
Ich habe mich entschlossen gleichzeitig mehr Druck aufzubauen und habe in meinem eigenen Blog gepostet wie auch einen bekannten Journalisten gebeten, das ganze in seinen aufzunehmen. Hoffen wir, dass es was hilft. Ich brauche dringend, dringeng, einen brauchbaren Ratschlag, wie ich mit der Problematik umgehen soll. 
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## coluche (18 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Wenn du den Thread sorgfältig durchgelesen hast, 
solltest du wissen, was du zu tun hast. 
Rechtsberatung ist verboten.


----------



## Helme Haffax (19 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich bin mir einfach unsicher und hab Angst, vielleicht ist das mein Problem...aber gut, ich werde es wohl einfach aussitzen müssen.


----------



## coluche (19 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Dann wird diese Erfahrung dir helfen, dein Selbstvertrauen etwas aufzubauen. 

Wir können uns nicht von allen Bet[...] verarschen lassen


----------



## MusterMann (21 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Auch ich bin auf den Sch**ß reingefallen bei Movie-Tester. :wall: 
Jetzt wo ich hier alles gelesen habe bin ich doch ziemlich beruhigt . . . . dann werd ich mal schön abwarten :-D 

Ich habe bereits auch die letzte Mahnung die mir mit "letztmaligen Nachdruck" geschrieben wurde bekommen. Datiert auf den 14.11.06

Dann wollen wir mal auf die Inkasso-Briefe warten.

Ich melde mich, bei den nächsten Ereignissen.

/offtopic
Hey . . . ein DSA Spieler . . . . ich grüße dich :-D


----------



## Helme Haffax (22 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Tja, die Frist verfällt heute...es bleibt spannend  
Joah, auch ein DSA-Spieler  Gruß zurück.


----------



## gblum (29 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Interpretation hat was für sich


So, ich muss noch mal von vorne anfangen. Hatte alles schon ad acta gelegt, weil ich nichts mehr gehört habe. Ich hatte die Seite TV-Quiz besuht und gleich wieder abgebrochen, nicht "mitgespielt" als ich den Hineis auf Kosten bemerkte, mich also gleich wieder ausgeloggt. Darauf kam auch gleich die Rechnung 10,00 EUR. Ich schriebe zuvor per Email, dass Siemeine Daten sofort aus Ihrem Sopeicher löschen sollten, da ich nicht weiter mitgespielt habe. Auf Emails und Faxe kommen keine Antworten. Ich hatte per Post einen Brief geschrieben und darauf hingewiesen, dass ich garnichts bezahlen werde, weil nirgendwo "mitgenacht" und unterschrieben...Darauf keine Antwort.
Hingegegen gab es bereits zwei Mahnungen, ich habe nicht reagiert... dann war lange Ruhe. Jetzt kommt ein INKASSOAUFTRAG, datiert vom 27.11.2006 von I.D:S: Inkassomanagement Herford, zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen, mit ANgabe "meines AZ 000000"
Jetzt sind es bereits 47,93 EUR, die gefordert werden. Setzen sich wie folgt zusammen.
6.10.06                                  10,00  
Mahnkosten /Auftraggeber        7,50
10% Zinsen seit 6.10.              0,17
Inkassokosten                        26,09
16% Mwst.                              4,17
gesamt                                   47,93
Darunter steht, Zahlungen sind ausschließlich an uns zu leisten.
Ich will das eingescannen und mit Anschreiben an die Faxnummer inkassounternehmen senden mit Kopie an die Verbaucherzentrale , weil:
in diesem Onkassoschreiben steht. Sollten bis zu o.g. Termin (7.12.06) keine Reaktionen Ihrerseits zu verzeichnen sein, gehen wir davon aus, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist, und behalten uns weitere Schritte vor. Dann kommt Angabe der Konto Nr. Commerzbank Herford.... Als Hinweis kommt noch Achtung:  gilt gleichzeitig als Benachrichtigung gem. § 33 Abs. 1 BDSG
Wer kann mir jetzt helfen, einen Tip geben oder hat diese "Instanz" schon durchgelebt. Ich muss bis 7.12.06 reagiert haben?!
gblum aus Hamburg m.d.B. um schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> gblum aus Hamburg m.d.B. um schnelle Antwort!


Meio, beruhige dich und lies hier mal nach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## gblum (29 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sylverstar schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch meine zweite Mahnung per post bekommen wo sie mit Inkasso-, Anwalts- undGerichtskosten drohen. bei mir ist die Summe 90,85 € und soll diese bis zum 22.11. bezahlen! habt ihr so die gleiche Summe? ich werde auch nix machen.


Gibt es inzwischen schon ein Inkassoverfahren. Ich habe heute von der I.D.S. Inkassomanagement in Herford die Rechnung im Auftrage der Swiss AG -Schweiz - erhalten, mit der Aufforderung, mich bis 7.12.2006 zu äußern, ansonsten wird davon ausgegangen, dass die Forderung unbestritten ist. Hat jemand Ähnliches zu berichtenund wie reagiert ihr?
gblum, hamburg


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 November 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen schon ein Inkassoverfahren. Ich habe heute von der I.D.S. Inkassomanagement in Herford die Rechnung im Auftrage der Swiss AG -Schweiz - erhalten


Seit wann nimmt man denn ein "Inkassoverfahren" dieses Unternehmens   denn ernst? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2006)

*Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Eines der Projekte von der Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG (für die IDS die Forderung beitreibt) ist das-tvquiz.com. Die Bewerbung kommt via nicht unbedingt vom Empfänger gewünschter E-Mail-Zusendung. Die Nachricht beinhaltet bereits einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort, worüber z. B. auch die Zuordnung der E-Mailadresse zu einen vorhandenen Datenstamm möglich wäre.
Das Spiel selbst erinnert stark an seinen Vorgänger, auf starquiz24.de. Es kommt vor, dass Rechnungsempfänger von den entstandenen Kosten überrascht sind. Aus diesem Grund hier zur Erinnerung Snapshots von der Registrierungseite (mit zu bestätigenden Kostenhinweis) und der Einladung dazu, nach der kostenlosen Testrunde.


----------



## MusterMann (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich hab grad zufällig was neues entdeckt :-D 

ht*p://w*w.condome.tv/?kennung=25006&zusatz=mdmtest&nr=8

Tja und jetzt ratet doch mal, wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Mal schauen, ob ich nun trotz Nicht-anmeldung jetzt ne Rechnung bekomme.

Die lassen sich auch ständig was Neues einfallen   *lööööl*


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



MusterMann schrieb:


> Auch ich bin auf den Sch**ß reingefallen bei Movie-Tester. :wall:
> Jetzt wo ich hier alles gelesen habe bin ich doch ziemlich beruhigt . . . . dann werd ich mal schön abwarten :-D
> 
> Ich habe bereits auch die letzte Mahnung die mir mit "letztmaligen Nachdruck" geschrieben wurde bekommen. Datiert auf den 14.11.06
> ...


Hallo,

ich bin leider auch auf diesen Movie Tester Kram [........]. Und war ganz beruhigt, mir hier alles mal durhcgelesen zu haben.
Habe aber (komischerweiser) nach einer Kündigungsbestätigung jetzt DVDs (aus Herford) erhalten?!!! 
Und einen Tag später, unter einer neuen Kundennummer (!!!) eine neue Rechnung mit "vielen Dank das Sie sich bei uns angemeldet habe...bla bla bla" erhalten.
Was soll ich tun. Wie in allen Beiträgen rewähnt nichts und alles so laufen lassen?? Die Postannahme weiterer Briefe verweigern?? Alles weg werfen??


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also, ich hab denen auch ne Kündigung geschickt gehabt und eine BEstätigung bekommen, dass diese zum März 07 gelte. Ansonsten aber mache ich es ganz klar so, dass ich die [...] ignoriere. Würde ich an deiner Stelle auch tun. Werf den Brief aber nit weg, vielleicht brauchst du ihn ja mal.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hast du ne idee, was ich mit den tollen dvds machen soll?
Ansonsten werde die nette Firma dann geflissentlich ignorieren!! Damit ich mich nicht weiterhin aufgregen muss und vergeblich versuche, diese Hotline anzurufen oder Mails zu schicken.


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Was für "tolle DVDs" hast du denn? Wenn du nur die erste hast, ist es ja kein Problem - schließlich war die kostenlos für das Ausfüllen des Fragebogens  Und die anderen schicken sie ja erst, wenn du die 80 Euro überwiesen hast, was du hoffentlich nicht hast.


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Leider gottes bin ich erst heute auf die Idee gekommen, mir solche Seiten wie diese hier aufzurufen. Vor lauter Angst habe ich gezahlt und kann mich warhscheinlich noch ewig darüber aufregen (was ich aber nicht darf, da es dem Baby in meinem Bauch nur schadet). 
Die Test DVD habe ich nie erhalten, dafür aber den Stapel komischer DVDs.
Ich könnte mich den ganzen Tag ohrfeigen für diese Dummheit:wall: 
teuere Lehrgebühr... die Kohle sehe ich wohl nie wieder.


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Das ist wohl richtig. Aber du hast, denke ich nur die erste Rate bezahlt. Du hast natürlich immer noch die Möglichkeit, die weiteren zu ignorieren - wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass mir das zu gefährlich wäre. Ich selbst habe auch nur dank der Hilfe eines befreundeten Journalisten nicht bezahlt. Nur für's Protokoll, was hast du denn für welche bekommen?


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich habe für das bezahlt, wofür ich auch die Kündigung bekommen habe...
Für diese eneute ... werde ich bestimmt nichts bezahlen. Bekommen habe ich dafür tolle DVDs wie
Shadow of the Dragon
Langoliers
Jack Frost, 
Die 3 Posträuber
Die unwiderlegbare Wahrheit
Naufragos

Ich krieg ich die Krise....


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ja, so was hab ich mir gedacht.......


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Tja halt top aktuell und wahnsinnig spannend.

Ich habe den ganzen Kram jetz in die hinterste dunkelste Ecke verbannt, wo ich das ganze nicht mehr sehen muss und mich auch nicht mehr darüber aufregen kann.

Ich hoffe ich gehöre auch irgendwann zu den glücklichen, die keine Post mehr dieser [......] Menschen bekommt.

Ein teurer Spaß und alles unglaublich...


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Idee einer Klage gegen die? [......] Das wäre für dich wahrscheinlich auch die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

In Erwägung gezogen habe ich das auch schon, wie auch (von xy in einem Eintrag bemerkt) eine Anzeige wegen Belästigung.


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Idee einer Klage gegen die?


Das nennt man "negative Feststellungsklage", siehe > HIER <. Nimmste dir einen Anwalt und legst (auf vorerst eigene Kosten) mal los.



uschibro schrieb:


> In Erwägung gezogen .... eine Anzeige wegen Belästigung.


In diesem Zusammenhang gibt es den Tatbestand nicht, eine Anzeige macht somit keinen Sinn.


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich bin Student und habe kein Einkommen. Soviel dazu.


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Tja und ich gehe morgen in Mutterschutz. Da bleibt nicht viel Kohle übrig um große Sprünge zu machen. Also aussitzen oder geht da auch was über die Rechtschutzversicherung?


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wenn du eine hast sollte das kein Problem sein, aber erkundige dich lieber. Und Glückwunsch!


----------



## Reducal (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



uschibro schrieb:


> Also aussitzen oder geht da auch was über die Rechtschutzversicherung?


Das erste ist eine bewährte und von den Verbraucherzentralen empfohlene Möglichkeit. Über die Rechtsschutzversicherung kannst du dich sehr wohl eines Anwalts bedienen. Wenn der mit der Erstberatung dein Gewissen beruhigt hat, dann ist das bei den meisten Versicherungen auch noch kostenlos und die übliche Selbstbeteiligung wird nicht fällig (steht im Vertragswerk).


----------



## uschibro (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vielen Dank, dann werde ich mich jetzt mal dahingehend schlau machen. natürlich werde ich Euch auf dem laufenden halten.

Und Danke:-p


----------



## cath (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



uschibro schrieb:


> In Erwägung gezogen habe ich das auch schon, wie auch (von xy in einem Eintrag bemerkt) eine Anzeige wegen Belästigung.


ich bin auch auf die reingefallen, das geht nun schon paar Monate, inzwischen ist die Forderung von 90,- auf 263,- angestiegen und es kommt vom Inkassomanagement I.D.S., habe noch Zeit bis 06.12 ansonsten erfolgen ohne Ankündigung weiter erhöhende Maßnahmen, angerufen hatten die auch schon mal, wobei ich mitgeteilt hatte das ich nicht zahlen werde und die Dame meinte dann, na dann wird es hakt immer teuerer. kann ir jemand helfen oder hat ähnliches erlebt?? Was soll ich machen?? Was kann da noch kommen??


----------



## Helme Haffax (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Du hast noch keine Leistung erhalten, oder? Sprich, außer der Gratis-DVD nichts?


----------



## cath (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Leistung erhalten, oder? Sprich, außer der Gratis-DVD nichts?


nee, auch keine Gratis DVDs, ich hatte ne Einladung zum TV-Quiz erhalten, weil meine Mailadresse gezogen wurde, habe auf den einen Link geklickt und gespielöt und erst später gerafft was da los war, sollte dann 90,- € zahlen,habe aber bisher auf nix geantwortet, bis zu dem drohanruf und bekomm ich doch Schiß das es noch teurer wird und ich doch nicht einfach da so raus komme


----------



## MisterZ (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Guten Abend zusammen,

auch ich bin auf eine Spammail hereingefallen und muss mir seitdem ständig vorwerfen lassen eine Leistung zu bezahlen, die ich nie gewollt habe geschweige wusste, dass sie kostenpflichtig ist. Der einzigste Weg, den ich bisher sehe und gegangen bin, ist, dass ich mit dem von Sat1 verfassten Text gehofft hatte die Sache dann endgültig aus dem Weg zu schaffen. Vorherige Mails und Briefe als Einschreiben blieben völlig ohne Erfolg.
Die ganze Sache ärgert mich nicht nur, sie nagt an mir. Einerseits bin ich hilflos, weil ich eigentlich nichts gegen die [ edit]  machen kann, die stellen sich sowas von stur an und antworten nur mit Standardmails, die einen nur noch mehr ärgern.

[ edit] 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert bzw Passagen gelöscht modaction _


----------



## sylverstar (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hey leute,
heute kam bei mir auch zum ersten mal ein brief vom ´´Inkassomanagment´´ wie die sich so bezeichnen is ja schon geil. :-D  habe auch bis zm 15.12. zeit zu überweisen. bin auch von 80 € jetzt auf 133 € gestiegen. ich werde allerdings auch nicht zahlen.
wie geht ihr jetzt weiter vor? irgendwo in diesem forum hatte ich mal gelesen das es nach dem zweiten Inkasso bescheid eigentlich ruhe sein sollte..oder??
ist doch echt nervig mit diesem scheiß.

apropo Sat1. neulich bei akte 06 haben sie berichte gezeigt über solche Unternehmen und am Ende noch einige internetadressen aufgelistet wo man nicht draufklicken sollte, leider war movie tester nicht dabei.
mal sehen wie es gehen weitergeht.
gruß sven


----------



## Goldfisch (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
auch ich bekam heute eine Auforderung vom Inkassobüro bis zum 15.12.2006 133,79 € zu bezahlen. Ich bin nicht bereit diese Summe zu zahlen. Wie soll man sich da verhalten ??


----------



## sylverstar (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Günter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich bekam heute eine Auforderung vom Inkassobüro bis zum 15.12.2006 133,79 € zu bezahlen. Ich bin nicht bereit diese Summe zu zahlen. Wie soll man sich da verhalten ??



Am besten erstmal garnicht weiter reagieren! wenn man sich diesen Brief genau anschaut ekennt man auch das diese Inkassofirma die selbe Bankleitzahl hat wie die zweite Mahnung vom Movie Tester, das ist schon alles sehr merkwürdig. Erst aktiv werden wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, aber das kam ja bisher nicht vor..oder hatte jemand das schon gehabt???


----------



## Jaws (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo bin leider auch ein Opfer dieser[ edit] geworden.
Nichtsahnend, dass ich durch meine Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo abschließe und dann nicht mal ihr Diensleistung (DVDs), abgesehen von der Gratis-DVD, erhalte, hatte ich mich im Spätsommer bei deinen angemeldet und hab diese [ edit] am Hals! :wall: 
Erst kam die übliche Mahn-Mail, in der ich aufgefordert wurde 78€ zu zahlen. Dann kamen nach und nach zwei Mahnungen, in der ich "letztmalig" und "letztmalig mit Nachdruck" aufgefordert wurde zu zahlen. Habe nichts gezahlt.
So, gestern war dann mal ein wenig Abwechslung drin, denn es schrieb das Inkassomanagement I.D.S, dass ich bis 15.12 zahlen solle. Die Forderung sei unbestritten, wenn keine Reaktion meinerseits kommen sollte.
Ich denke in jedem Brief, den viele erhalten haben, steht das selbe. 
Was ich jetzt machen werde weiß ich noch nicht. Der Freund eines Freundes von mir, ist Anwalt und der wird mich hoffentlich auf dem laufendem halten - ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, ob ich in irgendeiner Form reagieren sollte... sonst wäre vermutlich wirklich eine Forderung von denen gültig. Ach keine Ahnung...:-?

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Goldfisch (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Jaws schrieb:


> Hallo bin leider auch ein Opfer dieser[ edit] geworden.
> Nichtsahnend, dass ich durch meine Anmeldung ein kostenpflichtiges Abo abschließe und dann nicht mal ihr Diensleistung (DVDs), abgesehen von der Gratis-DVD, erhalte, hatte ich mich im Spätsommer bei deinen angemeldet und hab diese [ edit] am Hals! :wall:
> Erst kam die übliche Mahn-Mail, in der ich aufgefordert wurde 78€ zu zahlen. Dann kamen nach und nach zwei Mahnungen, in der ich "letztmalig" und "letztmalig mit Nachdruck" aufgefordert wurde zu zahlen. Habe nichts gezahlt.
> So, gestern war dann mal ein wenig Abwechslung drin, denn es schrieb das Inkassomanagement I.D.S, dass ich bis 15.12 zahlen solle. Die Forderung sei unbestritten, wenn keine Reaktion meinerseits kommen sollte.
> ...


Hallo, mir geht es genau so. Das sind doch [ edit] . Wenn Du einen Rat von Deinem Anwalt hast, dann wäre es sinnvoll diesen hier für alle [ edit]  zu veroffentlichen.
Ich zahle auf jeden Fall nicht.
Gruß
Goldfisch

_aus rechtlichen gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## hausmuetterchen (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich denke in jedem Brief, den viele erhalten haben, steht das selbe. 
Was ich jetzt machen werde weiß ich noch nicht. Der Freund eines Freundes von mir, ist Anwalt und der wird mich hoffentlich auf dem laufendem halten - ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, ob ich in irgendeiner Form reagieren sollte... sonst wäre vermutlich wirklich eine Forderung von denen gültig. Ach keine Ahnung...:-?

Hallo, ich erzähle dir was. Ich habe mich bei movie-tester gar nicht angemeldet, bekam aber Mahnungen und heute dieselbe Forderung vom Inkassounternehmen. Damit bin ich zur Polizei gegangen und erzählte die ganze Geschichte. Der nette Polizist sah sich den Papierkram an und sagte:" Heften Sie das alles in einen Ordner an, auch das, was vielleicht noch später kommt und ...... tun Sie GAR NICHTS. Wenn diese Firma einen Rechtsanspruch auf Ihr Geld hätte, würde sie Sie direkt verklagen und mit dieser Inkassogeschichte machen sie nur Angst". Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.:-D


----------



## Jaws (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hausmuetterchen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich erzähle dir was. Ich habe mich bei movie-tester gar nicht angemeldet, bekam aber Mahnungen und heute dieselbe Forderung vom Inkassounternehmen. Damit bin ich zur Polizei gegangen und erzählte die ganze Geschichte. Der nette Polizist sah sich den Papierkram an und sagte:" Heften Sie das alles in einen Ordner an, auch das, was vielleicht noch später kommt und ...... tun Sie GAR NICHTS. Wenn diese Firma einen Rechtsanspruch auf Ihr Geld hätte, würde sie Sie direkt verklagen und mit dieser Inkassogeschichte machen sie nur Angst". Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.:-D


Weißt du ich,  ich habe immer noch so eine unterbewusste Angst. Angemeldet habe ich mich bewusst. Aber natürlich nicht im Wissen, dass ich irgendwas kostenpflichtiges abschließe und dass diese [ edit]  mir dann am Hals kleben...!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction_


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Im Ernstfall kommst du raus, indem du zahlst. 

Bei mir ist heute ein Inkassobescheid eingeflattert. 133 Euro wollen die jetzt. Hat irgendjemand sonst Erfahrungen bis zu diesem Punkt gemacht? Sie verlangen Zahlung bis zum 15. resp. Widerspruch, weil ihnen "kein Grund vorliegt". Würdet ihr zu Widerspruch raten und wenn ja wie?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Bei mir ist heute ein Inkassobescheid eingeflattert.


Ein Inkassobescheid ist ein Stück bedrucktes Papier (oder email). Ein Mahnbescheid sieht so aus  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
den hat aber noch nie jemand der Betroffenen  zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wundert mich nicht, dass die den nicht schicken wollen - wo da eine Möglichkeit zum begründeten Widerspruch besteht. Lohnt es sich überhaupt, diesem stupiden Inkasso-Ding zu widersprechen oder würdet ihr das ganze lieber im Sand verlaufen lassen ?


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich überhaupt, diesem stupiden Inkasso-Ding zu widersprechen oder würdet ihr das ganze lieber im Sand verlaufen lassen ?


Es gibt genügend Berichte, demzufolge Antworten nicht im Geringsten berücksichtigt werden.

So lange nichts von einem echten Anwalt oder einem echten Gericht kommt, würde ich nichts unternehmen.

Ein Gerichtsverfahren würde für die Kläger zu einer Bauchlandung führen, und das wissen sie auch. Daher setzen sie auf Drohgebärden, auf die auch genügend Leute hereinfallen.


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ist das deine eigene Meinung oder hast du da einen Paragraphen, in dem das steht?


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

...Paragrafen dazu stehen genügend im BGB, suche dir selbst welche raus, z. B. hier - die Meinung des Wuschel_MUC kann durchaus unterstrichen werden.

Was passiert denn mit den Widersprüchen? Einige werden in der Tat überhaupt nicht beachtet und auf andere geht man nicht ein. Es wird geraten eine Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt zu stellen (sihe dazu auch hier) und ansonsten warten hier einige sehr gespannt auf das Beantragen des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides. Ob der (als nächster ernst zu nehmender Schritt des Anbieters) tatsächlich kommt, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht, dass die den nicht schicken
> wollen - wo da eine Möglichkeit zum begründeten Widerspruch besteht


nicht mal das, der Widerspruch besteht aus einem Kreuzchen, begründet werden
 muß da gar nichts. Danach müßte der Forderungssteller seine  Forderung vor 
Gericht beweisen/begründen und das scheinen sie (alle  hier im Forum Allgemeines) zu 
scheuen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wundert mich nicht


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Na denn. Ich hefte weiterhin alles fleißig ab.


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

OK, bitte werft mir keinen Spam wegen des dritten Beitrags in Reihe vor, aber ich dachte, *dies hier* könnte euch interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

...da steht nicht drin, was zumindest die Aktivisten hier nicht schon in der einen oder anderen Form erfahren hätten. Ist nur die Frage, wie lange der Blogg des 22jährigen in dieser Form noch erreichbar ist. Bei der ersten Abmahnung eines "echten" Anwalts trennt sich zumeist die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Warum, was müsste der denn anders machen?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Warum, was müsste der denn anders machen?


Von dessen Beitrag würde hier nicht viel übrig bleiben.  Was glaubst du, warum es das Forum 
schon fünf Jahre gibt? Wie Reducal schon schrieb, ein abmahnfreudiger Anwalt und mehr 
als das Weihnachtsgeld ist flöten


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Manchmal hasse ich dieses Land. Ich schreib den Kerl am besten an, den Beitrag zu löschen...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Manchmal hasse ich dieses Land.



Ich auch.

Dieter Hildebrandt, der Ex-Macher des "Scheibenwischer", führte mal treffend aus: 
*Es hilft nichts, das Recht auf seiner Seite zu haben. Man muß auch mit der Justiz rechnen.*

wie wahr, wie wahr.....


----------



## Helme Haffax (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Scheibenwischer?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Scheibenwischer?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dieter_Hildebrandt


> Seit 1980 hat er sich mit der Kabarettsendung "Scheibenwischer", diesmal in der ARD, einen Namen gemacht. Mit dieser Sendung war er 23 Jahre lang erfolgreich. Der letzte "Scheibenwischer" mit Dieter Hildebrandt als festem Besetzungsmitglied wurde am 2. Oktober 2003 im Rahmen einer großen Gala gefeiert, an der auch andere bekannte Kabarettisten wie Bruno Jonas teilnahmen.


----------



## sojabohne (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Und wieder ein Opfer von Movie-Tester.
Mich hats auch erwischt. Wollte auch mal schnell ein paar Euro gewinnen und eine kostenlose DCD genießen. Aber auch von alledem nichts. Nur Rechnungen, Mahnungen etc. 
Trotz aller Versuche die Kameraden umzustimmen und Hinweise, dass ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde, weil ich die angegebenen Leistungen noch nicht erhalten habe geschah nichts. Nachdem jetzt fast drei Wochen ohne irgendeine Reaktion vergangen waren, kam jetzt ein Brief von einem Inkassounternehmen.

Werde wohl keine andere Wahl mehr haben, wie doch noch zum Anwalt zu marschieren oder hat jemand eine bessere Lösung.
Falls jemand einen Anwalt kennt,der mit der Geschichte bereits vertraut ist umso besser,dann schnell her mit der Adresse.

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Goldfisch (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
wenn man die ganzen Beiträge liest, dann ist wohl das Richtige, dass man auch gegen das Schreiben vom Inkassounternehmen nichts unternimmt. Nicht verrückt machjen lassen und abwarten. Ich mache das so und werde sehen was dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## MisterZ (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn man die ganzen Beiträge liest, dann ist wohl das Richtige, dass man auch gegen das Schreiben vom Inkassounternehmen nichts unternimmt. Nicht verrückt machjen lassen und abwarten. Ich mache das so und werde sehen was dabei heraus kommt.



So mach ich es auch


----------



## Helme Haffax (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Dito. Ich möchte übrigens noch auf einen *Link* aufmerksam machen, der sich höchst amüsant liest.


----------



## sojabohne (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vielen Dank für die Info,

wenn ich die gesamten Meldungen zuerst gelesen hätte, wäre ich vielleicht auch selbst darauf gekommen.
Werde also auch weiterhin den gesamten Papierkram sammeln und künftig auch erst mal ein wenig googeln, bevor ich mich wieder irgendwo anmelde.


----------



## Helme Haffax (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Besser ist das *zerknirscht guckt*


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sojabohne schrieb:


> wenn ich die gesamten Meldungen zuerst gelesen
> hätte, wäre ich vielleicht auch selbst darauf gekommen.


Einfach demnächst alle Alarmglocken klingeln lassen, wenn da was von gratis 
und obendrein noch was von Gewinnchancen steht.
 Merke: Niemand hat was zu verschenken. Umsonst ist der Tod und der kostet das Leben...


----------



## Helme Haffax (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Gott, es schien nach einem doofen Werbeangebot auszusehen, wo jemand gesponserte Müll-DVD verschleudert...naja. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Helme Haffax (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Und noch ein *Link*, wieder Oeffinger Freidenker. Hat das Ganze überarbeitet.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Und noch ein *Link*, wieder Oeffinger Freidenker. Hat das Ganze überarbeitet.



Es wäre schön, wenn der  Freidenker auch Hinweise zur Fundstelle etwa computerbetrug.de wenigstens irgendwo erwähnen würde.

Auch sollte er das Wort "Zahlungsbescheid" gegen "Mahnbescheid" ausgetauscht werden. Dann wäre es nicht nur frei gedacht, sondern korrekt.

Nachedit: erledigt Fundstelle und richtiger Begriff.


----------



## sojabohne (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal den Infomarkt vom SWR angeschrieben und um Rat gefragt, da in dieser Sendung auch immer wieder solche Probleme besprochen werden.

Hier die Antwort vom SWR-Infomarkt:
_Ihr Fall ist möglicherweise ein ähnlicher Fall wie von uns im INFOMARKT schon behandelt. Damals ging es um kostenlose SMS (siehe INFOMARKT-online: www.swr.de/infomarkt/archiv/2006/07/13/beitrag8). Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich für einen Rechtsrat an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden. 

Hier die Info-Nummer: 0 900-1-77 444-1 
Haushalt, Freizeit, Telekommunikation 
Montag bis Donnerstag von 10 – 18 Uhr 
( 1,75 € pro Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz )_


----------



## Helme Haffax (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ganz ehrlich: die Verbraucherschützer sind schlicht zu teuer. 1,75€ pro Minute! Da halten die meisten dieser Abzocker nicht mit ^^ Und eine (!) Mail 20 Euro.... *erks*


----------



## ginagebi (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Warsnurff schrieb:


> Also wie man schon lesen kommte habe ich auch so eine Rechnung bekommen. Und auch schon eine Mahnung aber bleibt ruhig.
> Laut Verbraucherzentrale NRW und einer internationalen Verbraucherzentrale braucht Ihr euch keine Sorgen machen und jede Aktion die Ihr einleitet ist Geldverschwendung. Die Swiss einkauf.... wechselt alle 6 Monate Ihren Namen und versuchen nur die Leute zu verunsichern und einzuschüchtern damit sie dann doch zahlen.
> 
> Es geht nicht über ein Inkassoverfahren hinaus. Wobei man sagen muss das das Inkasso Unternehmen aus dem selben Unternehmens Verbund kommt.
> ...



Hallo, habe nun nach 3 Mahnungen, eine Rechnung von einem Inkassobüro bekommen, mit der AnKündigung, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bis 28.12,2006 bezahle, werden gegen mich rechtliche Sxchritte eingeleitet. Habe nun doch Angst bekommen, wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich doch zahlen?
ginagebi


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



ginagebi schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich doch zahlen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
du  wirst hier keine Anweisung bekommen, wie du dich zu verhalten hast, da dies 
unerlaubte Rechtberatung wäre.


----------



## ginagebi (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sylverstar schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> heute kam bei mir auch zum ersten mal ein brief vom ´´Inkassomanagment´´ wie die sich so bezeichnen is ja schon geil. :-D  habe auch bis zm 15.12. zeit zu überweisen. bin auch von 80 € jetzt auf 133 € gestiegen. ich werde allerdings auch nicht zahlen.
> wie geht ihr jetzt weiter vor? irgendwo in diesem forum hatte ich mal gelesen das es nach dem zweiten Inkasso bescheid eigentlich ruhe sein sollte..oder??
> ist doch echt nervig mit diesem scheiß.
> ...


Hallo, habe heute auch meineRechnung vom Inkassobüro bekommen, über 133. Euro. Mir wurde auch gedroht, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle, werden rechtliche Schrite gegen mich eingeleitet. Habe nun doch Angst bekommen, soll ich zahlen? Oder erst einmal die Verbraucherzentrale befragen, ist aber auch teuer?
ginagebi


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



ginagebi schrieb:


> Hallo, habe heute auch meineRechnung vom Inkassobüro bekommen, über 133. Euro. Mir wurde auch gedroht, wenn ich die Rechnung nicht bezahle, werden rechtliche Schrite gegen mich eingeleitet. Habe nun doch Angst bekommen, soll ich zahlen? Oder erst einmal die Verbraucherzentrale befragen, ist aber auch teuer?
> ginagebi


und wenn du das noch zehnmal postest. 


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Und vor allem sollte sie mal den von ihr selbst gequoteten Text LESEN und VERSTEHEN bevor sie weiter fragen stellt


----------



## momini (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: movie-tester*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG aus CH-5405 Baden-Dättwil, die kürzlich auch im Lockanrufe-Thread zu "Ehren" kam, schlägt wieder mal ganz aktuell zu:
> 
> w*w.movie-tester.c*m (es gibt auch movie-tester.d* mit einem Admin-C vom schönen Starnberger See.
> 
> ...


hallo leider bin ich auch dem movie tester sprich der Schweizer Gruppe auf den Leim gegangen und habe nun schon die erste Inkassozahlung geleistet.  Bin mal gespannt ob ich dann weenigstens jetzt mal eine DVD sehe oder pb das Ganze nur Wisch ist. Leider hat man mich nicht innerhalb der 14 tägigen Widerrufsfrist in irgendeiner Form bei mir gemeldet.  Wie kommt man an solche Leute rechtlich ran?

Lieben Gruß

M


----------



## Helme Haffax (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Einfach nichts machen, so mache ich es jedenfalls (der das gleiche Problem hat). Da ich von rechtlichen Sachen keine Ahnung habe, kann ich auch keine Beratung abgeben. Folgt doch aber den hier verlinkten Blog-Beiträgen, da gibt es schöne Linksammlungen und Informationen zum Thema.


----------



## MisterZ (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Über das Geld freuen die sich sicher ganz arg. Haben ja jetzt erreicht, was sie wollten: jemand, der für keine Ware Geld zahlt. So zumindest in allen Fällen, die hier und in anderen Foren gepostet wurden. Falls doch: sofort hier posten!


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: movie-tester*



momini schrieb:


> Wie kommt man an solche Leute rechtlich ran?


Kommt drauf an, was du von denen willst - aber eigentlich geht da nahezu gar nichts. Leuten, die freiwillig zahlen, kann man gar getrost unterstellen, dass sie sich nicht sicher waren, ob sie nicht doch einen Dienst genutzt und dabei nur die Kostenanzeige lediglich übersehen haben. Wer sonst zahlt, wenn er sich sicher ist, übers Ohr gehauen worden zu sein?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

In Zug und um Zug herum ziehts anscheinend. Deshalb wandert man wohl aus:

Das-tvquiz.de geht nach Birmingham, movie-tester.com nach Hermannstadt/Rumänien.

Die Impressi sind bereits geändert.


----------



## MisterZ (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich lach mich kaputt... jetzt ziehen die um... wieder ein eindeutiges zeichen dafür, [........]

andererseits schade, dass die schweiz da dann nicht mehr machen kann, denn bis die engländer und die rumänen herausbekommen, was die machen haben die genug zeit tausende von mails und briefen zu schreiben...
_
Halbsatz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Helme Haffax (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Unglaublich....


----------



## gus-gus77 (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

:wall: Habe mit meiner Freundin an diesem dubiosen TV-Quiz teilgenommen, erst kam die Rechnung über 10 Euro, die ich leider nicht gleich zahlte, 10 Tage später eine unverschämt formulierte sofortige Zahlunsaufforderung über 10 Euro + 5 Euro Mahngebühr! + 0,07 Euro Zinsen.... mit Androhung über die Einschaltung eines Inkassobüros. Was ist mit denen eigentlich los, [......] Die Zinsen machen auf den kurzen Zeitraum bezogen 84% p.a. aus... Hab halt auch gleich noch alles brav gezahlt, um weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten zu entgehen, [........]

_Zwei Editierungen wegen rechtlicher Bedenken. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gus-gus77 schrieb:


> :wall: Hab halt auch gleich noch alles brav gezahlt, um weiteren Unannehmlichkeiten zu entgehen


Wie du aus den Hunderten anderer Beiträge ersehen kannst, [.....]

Wuschel

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gus-gus77 schrieb:


> Habe mit meiner Freundin an diesem dubiosen TV-Quiz teilgenommen...


Wie war das mit dem Preis? Hattet ihr den wahrgenommen, übersehen oder stand da (eMn) keiner da? Als Denkanstoß > HIER < ein Screenshot.


----------



## gartenreinhard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, auch ich bin bei - Movie- Tester- [......].
Habe nirgends gelesen , daß ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag abgeschlossen
wird. Soll 79,80€ zahlen. Wo kann man die ABG jetzt nachlesen? Für welchen 
Zeitraum soll der Vertrag laufen? Hat schon jemand bezahlt? Wie kommt man hier heraus? Lohnt sich eine Anzeige?Wie verhält man sich bei weiteren Zusendungen? was kann man hier dagegen tun?
Danke für jede Hilfe im Voraus

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gartenreinhard schrieb:


> Wie kommt man hier heraus? Lohnt sich eine Anzeige?Wie verhält man sich bei weiteren Zusendungen? was kann man hier dagegen tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gartenreinhard schrieb:


> Wo kann man die ABG jetzt nachlesen?


Versuchs mal auf der Seite: w**.movie-tester.com/agb.php



gartenreinhard schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eine Anzeige?


Die Klärung, obe eine zivile Forderung zu Recht besteht ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden und das Einsetzen der Verfolgung nach einer Strafanzeige setzt das zivile Forderungswesen i. d. R. nicht aus.


----------



## majorcadillac (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Versuchs mal auf der Seite: w**.movie-tester.com/agb.php
> 
> Die Klärung, obe eine zivile Forderung zu Recht besteht ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden und das Einsetzen der Verfolgung nach einer Strafanzeige setzt das zivile Forderungswesen i. d. R. nicht aus.


Hallo, ich bin auch ein (fan ) von movie-tester.com
Mein Leidensweg begann als mir eine Testdvd zum beurteilen zugeschickt wurde, ohn bewertungsbogen.Da dachte ich mir noch nix böses.
Am 19.12. kam dann eine rechnung aus hermannstadt über 79,80€.
Ich versuchte über die servicenummer was zu erfahren, ständig besetzt oder es geht keiner dran.Dann emailadresse. service[at]movie-tester.net
mit Frage was das soll, wo der testbogen sei und wo die 2 DVDs von dezember sind bei Androhung rechtlicher Schritte.
Es kam als Antwort der Testbogen ist unter movie-tester.net/fragebogen.pdf downzuloaden.
Die DVDs gibt es erst bei Bezahlung.
So nach den threads in diesem Forum werde ich nicht zahlen und abwarten.
Bis auf Weiteres majorcadillac
_
URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Dieser Fragebogen hat interessante Dokumenteneigenschaften. K.. Hmm. Nie gehört. Ist das der K. aus Rosenheim, dessen Firma in Baar sitzt?

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



majorcadillac schrieb:


> Am 19.12. kam dann eine *rechnung aus hermannstadt* über 79,80€.


So, Post aus Rumänien, echt? War das eine E-Mail oder Briefpost - wenn letzteres, wo wurde die abgesendet, womöglich ein Briefzentrum in München?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> , womöglich ein Briefzentrum in München?



Evtl. in der Nähe der "Landsberger Straße" ?:lol:


----------



## majorcadillac (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dieser Fragebogen hat interessante Dokumenteneigenschaften. K.. Hmm. Nie gehört. Ist das der K. aus Rosenheim, dessen Firma in Baar sitzt?
> 
> _Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


Also im Briefkopf steht Fa.SSC industriestr.1 32689 Kalletal
Als Datum in der Anschrift Hermannsstadt 19.12.06
und Geschäftsführer ist ein gewisser [ edit] von 
der Firma S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L.Calea Dumbravii 37/B RO-550324 Hermansstadt.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



majorcadillac schrieb:


> Also im Briefkopf steht Fa.SSC industriestr.1 32689 Kalletal


Dann hast du jetzt ja schon mit dem altbekannten Inkassounternhemen zu tun. Das zumindest ist nichts neues, da diese Verbindung schon zu Zeiten gepflegt wurde, als der Anbieter noch ad2media GmbH hieß und z. B. starquiz24 anbot.


----------



## ikara (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo leute, 

auch [........] bei movietester
heute kam ein anruf vom IDS Herfurth wegen mahnung...
als ich erklärte, nie eine test CD bzw DVD erhalten zu haben, erhielt ich eine nr , um die tester zurückzurufen-leider immer besetzt
also rief ich mt auf und landete hier, wo ich mit schrecken feststellte, [........] worden zu sein-bezahlt hab ich nichts, weil ich ja nichts zum tsten erhielt-aber nun:wall: :wall:

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## majorcadillac (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



ikara schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> auch [........] bei movietester
> heute kam ein anruf vom IDS Herfurth wegen mahnung...
> ...


Das Neuste von mt : Wenn ein Geldeingang zu verzeichnen ist werden wir Ihnen sofort einige DVDs zuschicken.
Direktmail aus Hermannstadt, keine servicenummer mehr sondern nur noch Fax für 12 cent /minute oder email service[at]movie-tester.net
Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.
Gruß an alle opfer


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



ikara schrieb:


> ....heute kam ein anruf vom IDS ... als ich erklärte, nie eine test CD bzw DVD erhalten zu haben, erhielt ich eine nr , um die tester zurückzurufen


Wieso solltest du dort anrufen? Was geht es dich an, wenn jmd. eine Forderung gegen dich aufstellt, für die du (deiner Meinung nach) nicht verantwortlich bist? Es ist die Sache des Forderungsstellers den Nachweis darüber zu führen, mit wem er einen Vertrag hat - nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Helme Haffax (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Allerdings. Seit ich den ersten Inkassobrief ignoriert habe, ist nichts weiter passiert. Ich bin gespannt, wann die nächste Mahnung aus der Industriestr. 1 in Kalletal kommt. Oder doch aus Rumänien? Sind ja jetzt ein Wirtschaftsraum...


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Oder doch aus Rumänien? Sind ja jetzt ein Wirtschaftsraum...


aber nicht ein Rechtsraum, sowohl im positiven wie  auch im negativen Sinn...


----------



## Helme Haffax (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ja, ich denke die Zeit ist nicht mehr fern, in denen uns Staaten wie Rumänien, Weißrussland und der Iran als wahre rechtsstaatliche Paradiese vorkommen müssen.


----------



## georgia (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*

Hallo!
Ich bin ein weiteres neues Opfer von Movie-Tester. Hab schon eure Beiträge gelesen, bin aber verunsichert was ich machen soll.
Ich habe leider tatsächlich die Test-DVD angefordert (damals stand da aber nix von Abo etc.), eine DVD ("Lola rennt" statt "Fluch der Karibik 2") bekam ich kurz vor Weihnachten, hab nix unternommen weil da auch nix von Abo drin stand. Gestern kam die Rechnung über € 79,80 von S.C. NET Herford und S.C. NET VENTURE Hermannsstadt (Rumänien). Hotline ist natürlich nicht erreichbar. Auf der Movie-Tester-Homepage steht jetzt drin dass ein Abo zustande kommt wenn man nicht innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegt. Dazu ist es jetzt natürlich zu spät. Leider habe ich auch weder die eMail bzgl. der Anmeldung noch den Brief aufgehoben, kann somit nix nachweisen. 
Soll ich dann auch nicht auf die Rechnung etc. reagieren? Was meint ihr? Wäre echt froh wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Wembley (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Hier steht sehr Interessantes drin. Beachte unter anderem auch die Unterpunkte 
"Besteht ein bindender Vertrag?", "Kann ich den Vertrag widerrufen?" (auch die Details Warenlieferungen betreffend lesen), "Kann ich den Vertrag anfechten?" bzw. "Was mache ich jetzt?".


			
				georgia schrieb:
			
		

> hab nix unternommen weil da auch nix von Abo drin stand.


Dagestanden wird es schon haben, aber du dürftest es schlicht und einfach übersehen haben. Was ja sehr leicht passieren kann. Das Forum "Allgmeines" ist voll von solchen Fällen.  Nichtsdestotrotz bedeutet das noch nicht automatisch, dass ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag geschlossen wurde. Dies wird dir auch klar werden, wenn du diesen und andere Threads liest.
Aber vergiss eines nicht: Auch wenn du für dich eindeutige Schlüsse ziehen solltest, da du dir alles genau durchgelesen hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die einfach Ruhe geben. Damit ist gemeint, dass die weiterhin Mails und Briefe schreiben können, womit sie aber niemanden zum Zahlen zwingen können. Erst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid könnte dies. Nur solchen gab es bisher noch nicht. Trotz der vielen Leute, die die Zahlungen verweigern. 
Käme es nämlich nach einem Widerspruch zu einem Gerichtsverfahren, hätten die Betreiber einige interessante Fragen zu beantworten. Darauf scheinen die keine allzu große Lust zu haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Georgia, 
die haben auch nur eine "Top-DVD" (und das ist ein dehnbarer Begriff!) versprochen, nicht Fluch der Karibik 2. Die beste Variante ist wohl, [ edit] und schön alle Links durchzulesen, die zum Thema bisher gepostet wurden. Eine nette Sammlung gibt es hier.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## greeneyebabe (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



georgia schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich bin ein weiteres neues Opfer von Movie-Tester. Hab schon eure Beiträge gelesen, bin aber verunsichert was ich machen soll.
> Ich habe leider tatsächlich die Test-DVD angefordert (damals stand da aber nix von Abo etc.), eine DVD ("Lola rennt" statt "Fluch der Karibik 2") bekam ich kurz vor Weihnachten, hab nix unternommen weil da auch nix von Abo drin stand. Gestern kam die Rechnung über € 79,80 von S.C. NET Herford und S.C. NET VENTURE Hermannsstadt (Rumänien). Hotline ist natürlich nicht erreichbar. Auf der Movie-Tester-Homepage steht jetzt drin dass ein Abo zustande kommt wenn man nicht innerhalb 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegt. Dazu ist es jetzt natürlich zu spät. Leider habe ich auch weder die eMail bzgl. der Anmeldung noch den Brief aufgehoben, kann somit nix nachweisen.
> Soll ich dann auch nicht auf die Rechnung etc. reagieren? Was meint ihr? Wäre echt froh wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet. Danke im voraus.



Hallo ich habe mich am 21.Dez dort angemeldet und da stand noch nüscht von Abo usw erst jetzt als ick geschaut habe habe auch LOLA RENNT erhalten  aber heute ist der letzt tag für einen Woiiderruf ich habe natürlich ein Fax geschickt hab ick dann auch Nachweise es stand vorher nichts mit Abo drinne ick bezahl doch keene 79 euro jetzt gehts ja los


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wenn du den letzten Tag für den Widerruf erwischst hast, ist ja alles in Butter.


----------



## greeneyebabe (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Wenn du den letzten Tag für den Widerruf erwischst hast, ist ja alles in Butter.



Na ick hoffe mal wa aber ick hab ja nachweise das ich es heute abgeschickt habe


----------



## Helme Haffax (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Na denn. Und so schön Berlinerisch auch sein kann, in Foren ist hochdeutsch angebrachter


----------



## greeneyebabe (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Na denn. Und so schön Berlinerisch auch sein kann, in Foren ist hochdeutsch angebrachter


Okay ich halte mich dran :smile:


----------



## lummerlaender (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin ein Opfer dieser Movie - Tester. com geworden. Obwohl ich ebenfalls keine DvD erhalten habe ( muß auch nicht ) soll ich jetzt 79,80 zahlen. Rechnung ist heute gekommen.

Was ich hier nicht gut finde ist, dass viele User den Tipp geben einfach abwarten. Damit mache ich die Sache doch nicht besser.
Im Gegenteil, man sollte in die Offensive gehen und sich bei Beratungsstellen der Polizei oder der Verbraucherzentralen den Fall schildern und sich fachlich beraten lassen. Wofür zahlen wir schließlich Steuern  Sollten die evtl. sagen das man besser bezahlen sollte, dann kann man noch immer "abwarten" 
Ich werde nächste Woche eine Beratungsstelle der Polizei aufsuchen. Werde dann das Ergebniss hier posten.

Griß
Elmar


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



lummerlaender schrieb:


> Was ich hier nicht gut finde ist, dass viele User den Tipp geben einfach abwarten.


So stimmt das wohl nicht ganz. Es schreiben einige, dass sie nichts tun werden. 
Der  Rat nichts zu tun, wird, soweit ich da beobachte, sehr schnell als 
unerlaubte Rechtsberatung gelöscht.


----------



## MisterZ (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@ lummerlaender: Viel Glück. Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Ergebnisse.
Meines Erachtens bist Du nicht der Einzigste, der denkt, dass er etwas unternehmen muss, damit es endlich aufhört, was die Mitarbeiter von Movie-Tester machen. So wie ich gelesen habe, auch in anderen Foren, ist allerdings die Hilfe, die man dort bekommt sehr mager, dass sich noch nicht mal die Zeit lohnt, die man opfert.
Dir alles Gute und vergess nicht zu posten...


----------



## lummerlaender (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> So stimmt das wohl nicht ganz. Es schreiben einige, dass sie nichts tun werden.
> Der  Rat nichts zu tun, wird, soweit ich da beobachte, sehr schnell als
> unerlaubte Rechtsberatung gelöscht.




Es sind schon einige User dabei die geschrieben haben "abwarten" oder "nichts tun" Natürlich sind auch viele darunter die von sich aus schreiben das Sie nicht unternehmen werden und alles auf sich zukommen lassen.
Und das!!! So finde ich, ist nicht richtig.
Und eine Rechtsberatung ist das noch lange nicht. Finde ich jedenfalls.

Gruß
Elmar


----------



## technofreak (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



lummerlaender schrieb:


> Es sind schon einige User dabei die geschrieben haben "abwarten" oder "nichts tun"


wo? 


lummerlaender schrieb:


> Und eine Rechtsberatung ist das noch lange nicht. Finde ich jedenfalls.


Abmahnanwälte sehn das anders


----------



## Helme Haffax (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Allerdings. Davon abgesehen endete der Versuch mancher Leute, wie des oft verlinkten Blogeintrags mit einer Gefährdung der eigenen Person durch die Abmahnanwälte. Ich meine, der Blogger hat keine Ahnung wie viele Versionen von dem Artikel online gestellt, bis er einigermaßen rechtssicher war. Wem willst du da verdenken, nichts unternehmen zu wollen? Zusätzlich kommt das Problem hinzu, dass sämtliche Beratungsstellen denselben Tipp geben - Ignorieren (was ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied zu "abwarten und nichts tun" ist).


----------



## charlie (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



lummerlaender schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich bin ein Opfer dieser Movie - Tester. com geworden. Obwohl ich ebenfalls keine DvD erhalten habe ( muß auch nicht ) soll ich jetzt 79,80 zahlen. Rechnung ist heute gekommen.
> 
> ...


Ich bin ebenfalls ein Opfer dieser [edit]  Firma.(seit gestern) Ich hab' sofort gekündigt und rechtliche Schritte angedroht. Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Rechtsschutz reicht das aus, sie sagen, damit ist alles erledigt, die Firma rührt sich nicht mehr!
Ich warte ab, falls tatsächlich noch was kommt, kriegt den Fall mein Rec htsanwalt.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



charlie schrieb:


> Ich hab' ... rechtliche Schritte angedroht.


Welche denn?



charlie schrieb:


> ....kriegt den Fall mein Rechtsanwalt.


...und was meinst du, wird der ausrichten können, gegen eine in der Schweiz ansässigen Firma (nehme an, du bist nicht in CH), die sich nochdazu bei jedem Vertrag auf einen Irrtum oder sich ggf. auf technische Mängel berufen kann?


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> ..und was meinst du, wird der ausrichten können, gegen eine in der Schweiz ansässigen Firma (nehme an, du bist nicht in CH), die sich nochdazu bei jedem Vertrag auf einen Irrtum oder sich ggf. auf technische Mängel berufen kann?


nicht dass hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, auf welcher Seite die "längerdienenden" Forenmitglieder stehen,
aber es macht keinen Sinn mit unrealistischen Vorstellungen heranzugehen. Insofern  hat Reducal Recht


----------



## huoguo (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Mich hat es nun auch erwischt, ich habe mich blenden von movie-tester.de lassen. Nun soll zahlen, habe aber noch keine DVD bekommen und außerdem per E-Mail innerhalb der gesetzlichen Kündigungsfrist gekündigt. Bin gespannt, ob sie darauf reagieren. Groß ist meine Hoffnung aber nicht. Der Tip mit der Verbraucherzentrale (15€) ist gut, aber wer hat sonstnoch seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich werde erstmal auf irgendwelche Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht reagieren, ein komisches Gefühl bleibt aber doch.


----------



## Goldfisch (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



huoguo schrieb:


> Mich hat es nun auch erwischt, ich habe mich blenden von movie-tester.de lassen. Nun soll zahlen, habe aber noch keine DVD bekommen und außerdem per E-Mail innerhalb der gesetzlichen Kündigungsfrist gekündigt. Bin gespannt, ob sie darauf reagieren. Groß ist meine Hoffnung aber nicht. Der Tip mit der Verbraucherzentrale (15€) ist gut, aber wer hat sonstnoch seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich werde erstmal auf irgendwelche Zahlungsaufforderungen nicht reagieren, ein komisches Gefühl bleibt aber doch.



Hallo, 
die schicken Dir bestimmt eine Mahnung über ein Inkassobüro. So ist es bei mir geschehen. Ich habe diese Mahnung nicht beachtet. Die Frist war am 15.12.2006 abgelaufen. Ich habe bis jetzt nichts mehr von dieser [edit]  gehört. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht zahlen.


----------



## Helme Haffax (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Dito.


----------



## sylverstar (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die schicken Dir bestimmt eine Mahnung über ein Inkassobüro. So ist es bei mir geschehen. Ich habe diese Mahnung nicht beachtet. Die Frist war am 15.12.2006 abgelaufen. Ich habe bis jetzt nichts mehr von dieser [edit]  gehört. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht zahlen.




bei mir das gleiche, habe bis jetzt auch nix mehr gehört. aber wie heißt es..wenn man vom teufel spricht ne  
lassen wir uns überraschen, wäre echt schön wenn das vorbei wäre.


----------



## sylverstar (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

wie ich gesagt hab wenn man vom teufel spricht!!!! die haben mich sogar jetzt angerufen und sind mit ein stück entgegen gekommen, ich soll nun bis zum 15.1 114 € überweisen. damit wäre DIESE sache dann vom tisch, ABER der vertrag bei movie tester läuft ja noch weiter bis zum 18.6.07 (bei mir zumindest) 

würdet ihr zahlen??? weiß echt langsam nich was ich noch machen soll :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sylverstar schrieb:


> würdet ihr zahlen??? :


 überleg mal folgendes:  Die nerven dich seit Oktober 2006 


sylverstar schrieb:


> dann kam die erste Rechnung und ich hab überwiesen und einige Zeit später kam die rechnung erneut wo ich darauf hin zurückgeschrieben habe sie sollen es nochmal überprüfen. und jetzt kam auch zum gleichen Zeitpunkt..18.10.06 die letztmalige Mahnung mit Inkasso drohungen usw..kennt ihr ja


In der normalen  Geschäftswelt wäre längst ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid gekommen.  Warum macht 
das niemand von den sogenannten Kostenlosanbietern? Aus Menschenfreundlichkeit? Wohl kaum....


----------



## Trini1988 (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
auch ich bin leider Gottes auf diese Firma [.....] und soll jetzt 79,80€ zahlen.
Habe schon 2 Mahnungen erhalten.
Habe zwar die DVD bekommen aber ich sehe nicht ein, zu zahlen. Diese Sache läuft jetzt schon seit 19.12.2006.
Kann mir jemand sagen wer schon die DVD erhalten hat und nicht bezhalt hat?
Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll und habe mich informiert und man meinte zu mir ich müsste jetzt rasch etwas tun.
Aber was???

Bitte um Hilfe:unzufrieden:

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Trini1988 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll und habe mich informiert und man meinte zu mir ich müsste jetzt rasch etwas tun.
> Aber was???
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe:unzufrieden:


wer ist man? In der Regel Leute, die außer "es muaß was gschgn",  nichts anzubieten haben.

Erst mal hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
dann den Thread von vorne in Ruhe durchlesen und dann hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Einzelberatung ist aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht möglich (Rechtsberatungsgesetz)


----------



## MisterZ (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich schmeiss mich weg, jetzt verschicken die eine Werbung für eine andere Webseite aus dem gleichen Haus. Hier ein kompletter Auszug:



> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Movie-Tester empfiehlt
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> ...


Anmerkungen:
Stellen mit eckigen Klammern sind von mir editiert worden.
Achja, ich hatte schriftlich vor etwa 3 Monaten per Einschreiben darauf hingewiesen, dass ich weder von der SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft noch einem der Partnerunternehmen Post in jeglicher Form oder einen Telefonanruf bekommen möchte. Man sieht: Sie halten sich dran *lach*


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> In Zug und um Zug herum ziehts anscheinend. Deshalb wandert man wohl aus:
> Das-tvquiz.de geht nach Birmingham, movie-tester.com nach Hermannstadt/Rumänien.



Offenbar ist man heute wieder "zusammengezogen". Auch das-tvquiz.de kommt nun aus Hermannstadt/Rumänien. Und bei beiden Anwendungen gab es einen "Directorenwechsel". Aus M.M. wurde A.S.


----------



## Dark Listener (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

also ich wurde heute auch angerufen und das komische war, das diese die e-mail-adresse und die firmenhandynummer gesagt haben und das über diese sachen eine bestätigung abgeschickt wurde...

Was soll man machen???


----------



## gblum (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

absolut nichts! einfach nicht mehr reagieren - die angegebenen Daten sind "gefischt", wenn Du sie nicht selber eingegeben hast. Ich habe zum Beispiel beim eingeben die Kostenhinweise bemerkt, bin  sofort rausgegangen, habe die Menüfelder gelöscht und habe trotzdem Bestätigungen erhalten, auch heute bekomme ich noch Newsletter die ich als Spam und Junk jetzt
im Vorwege vom Provider filtern lasse...
durchhalten....


----------



## Dark Listener (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

also da hat ja jemand von nem inkassobüro angerufen...
da hab ich mal recherchiert und hab rausgefunden das dieses inkassobüro nicht mal registriert ist und zu dieser firma gehört, können die rechtlich gegen einen was unternehmen???


----------



## sylverstar (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Dark Listener schrieb:


> also da hat ja jemand von nem inkassobüro angerufen...
> da hab ich mal recherchiert und hab rausgefunden das dieses inkassobüro nicht mal registriert ist und zu dieser firma gehört, können die rechtlich gegen einen was unternehmen???



da bin ich ja schonmal beruhigt das sie nicht nur bei mir angerufen haben :-D 
ist schonmal sehr interessant das die nichtmal registriert sind usw, ich denke dann brauchen wir vor denen wohl auch weiter keine angst zu haben.


----------



## Wembley (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ad. Inkassobüros: Vor ungefähr einem Jahr ging es mit dieser Abo-Welle so richtig los: Schon von Beginn an war mir klar, was da auf uns zukommt. Mehr noch: Meine "Erwartungen" wurden in dieser Hinsicht übertroffen. Man kann mir wirklich nicht nachsagen, dass ich mich für diese Thematik nicht interessieren würde. Im Gegenteil. Aber eines habe ich immer für mäßig interessant befunden: Nämlich welches Inkassobüro grad wieder tätig ist. Warum? Weil dies nicht allzu relevant ist. 

Bedeutend ist vor allem der Betreiber, bei dem der sogenannte Vertragsabschluss vonstatten gegangen ist und der damalige Vorgang. Inkassobüros schreiben viele Briefe, bei manchen Formulierungen werden die Adressaten wohl ein paar Mal schlucken, aber welche reale Durchsetzungskraft haben diese Inkassofirmen? Keine. Dies hat nur ein Gericht. Wenn einmal wider Erwarten ein Mahnbescheid ausgefüllt werden sollte, bedeutet dies ja auch noch nicht viel, da das Gericht in der Regel die Ansprüche nicht prüft. Wenn dem Mahnbescheid widersprochen wird, landet das vor Gericht und dort wird die Art und Weise, wie es zu diesem Streitfall gekommen ist, genau unter die Lupe genommen. Wurde der Vertrag beim Inkassobüro abgeschlossen? Sicher nicht. Sondern beim Anbieter. Wer der Antragssteller auch immer ist, er muss den Vertragsabschluss beweisen. Nicht der Kunde.

Stellt euch mal folgendes vor: Ein Autohaus würde mir einfach so eine Rechnung über einen Neuwagen schicken. Nehmen wir mal einen Betrag von 20000 Euro an. Das Autohaus hätte zwar keine Unterschrift von mir, was aber keine Rolle spielen würde, da ja ich beweisen müsste, dass es garantiert kein Schriftstück auf der Welt gäbe, das dergleichen zum Inhalt hätte. Der Hausverstand sagt einem, dass dies völlig hirnrissig wäre. Stimmt. Kommt auch nicht vor. Warum soll es im Internet dann anders sein?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## MisterZ (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Danke für Deine Worte. Sehr aufschlussreich für mich und bestätigend. Vielen Dank dafür.

MisterZ


----------



## Trini1988 (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Da das Inkasso zeug da nicht registriert ist, kann uns da gar nix passieren.
War beim Amtsgericht und die meinten wir brauchen uns da gar keine Sorgen machen.
Also Leute cool bleiben und warten was kommt.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Trini1988 schrieb:


> Da das Inkasso zeug da nicht registriert ist...


Wo nicht registriert ist? Ein deutsches Inkassounternehmen ist immer an seinem Standort "registriert". Hat es seinen Sitz in Frankfurt, sollte es eben auch beim AG Frankfurt eingetragen sein.

Aber ansonsten hast du meiner Meinung nach Recht mit dem: 





Trini1988 schrieb:


> ... kann uns da gar nix passieren..... cool bleiben und warten was kommt.


----------



## Goldfisch (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wo nicht registriert ist? Ein deutsches Inkassounternehmen ist immer an seinem Standort "registriert". Hat es seinen Sitz in Frankfurt, sollte es eben auch beim AG Frankfurt eingetragen sein.
> 
> Aber ansonsten hast du meiner Meinung nach Recht mit dem:


Hallo, auch ich habe heute von dem Inkassobüro die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung von nun insgesamt 136,72 € bekommen. Die drohen mir, wenn ich nicht zahle würden erhöhte Kosten auf mich zukommen.
Ich weiß nicht für wie dumm  die eigentlich die Menschen halten. . Ich mache es genau wie viele andere, die sich auch mit denen rumplagen müssen : Ich unternehme garnichts.
Wer bereits positive Erfahrungen gemacht hat, der möge dies bitte hier bekannt geben.
Danke


----------



## Nidaro (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Nun, auch ich habe die Zahlungsaufforderung von L.D.S bekommen. Ebenfalls 136,72 €. Ich werde, wie so oft hier geraten, nichts unternehmen, obwohl ich schon ein bißchen kalte Füße bekomme. Hören die auch mal auf mit den Briefen?


----------



## Goldfisch (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
wenn man es ganz genau nimmt haben wir noch nie eine Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen. Dass wir eine bekommen haben können die doch garnicht beweisen. Also Ohren steif halten und NICHTS unternehmen.:-p :-p :-p


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Nidaro schrieb:


> Ich werde, wie so oft hier geraten, nichts unternehmen,


Das steht nirgendwo, bestenfalls  als persönliche Meinungsäußerung. Als Ratschlag
 auf keinen Fall da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.
Wenn doch nenne die ( Zitat: so oft) Stellen. Die Admin/Mods werden es sicher
 umgehend editieren.


----------



## Goldfisch (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, ich kann immer beim besten Willen bei den Äußerungen des CAPTAIN PICARD keine Hilfe sehen oder auch keine heraus lesen. Geht es den anderen Teilnehmern auch so ?:unzufrieden: :unzufrieden: :unzufrieden: :unzufrieden:


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> ich kann immer beim besten Willen bei den Äußerungen des CAPTAIN PICARD keine Hilfe sehen oder auch keine heraus lesen.


Bist du schon so lange im Forum, um das beurteilen zu können? Hinweisen auf unerlaubte Rechtsberatung müssen wir nachgehen, da sie die Existenz des Forums gefährden könnten.


----------



## telfer (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo zusammen!

So, ich schlage mich auch schon seit Monaten mit dieser [.......] Firma herum und habe heute auch ein Schreiben von I.D.S. Inkasso beommen, mit der Aufforderung doch endlich Kooperativ zu sein und die 136,70EUR zu zahlen, sonst erhöhte Kosten bla bla bla. Ich hab da gerade mal angerufen und gefragt warum die nicht auf meine Mails reagieren, die nette Dame am Telefon meinte dann nur, ja das ist hier vermerkt da haben wir ihnen nicht geantwortet weil sie nicht der Dienstleister sind. Häh? Naja auf jeden Fall meinte Sie noch dass das im Vorfeld alles von Juristen abgeklärt wird bevor sie solche Inkasso Forderungen übernehmen.
Jetzt wird hier ja immer gesagt Füsse stillhalten und garnichts machen, nur vielleicht sollte man sich doch mal an die Verbraucherzentrale oder einen ANwalt wenden, war denn von Euch schon mal einer bei einer dieser Einrichtungen und hat sich über die Lage informiert?

Gruß


----------



## Goldfisch (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
wie lange muß man dann im Forum sein um eine brauchbare Antwort zu bekommen ??


----------



## harrison1311 (18 Januar 2007)

*movie-tester*

Auch ich bin jemand bei dem *"movie-tester" *jetzt versucht an geld ranzukommen. ich kann hier nur jeden warnen. bei mir ist es wie folgt abgelaufen: habe mir die seite angeschaut, meine daten eingegeben und eine bestätigungsemail zusenden lassen. DIESE HABE ICH ABER NICHT BESTÄTIGT UND NICHT ZURÜCKGESENDET! da ich zwischenzeitlich erfahren habe was da so ab geht. Und trotzdem, nun behauptet man, ich hätte den bestätigungslink angeklickt, was aber ja nicht der Fall war.
Ergo: ich kann hier nur warnen! Ausserdem freue ich mich schon jetzt über einen möglichen Rechtsstreit, diesen Typen werde ich das Handwerk versalzen. Gebt euren Freunden bescheid, gerne helfe ich weiter, so etwas darf keine Schule machen!


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie lange muß man dann im Forum sein um eine brauchbare Antwort zu bekommen ??


Die Frage ist, was man unter einer "brauchbaren Antwort" versteht.
Wir können und dürfen nur Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bieten, keine Rechtsberatung. 
Und da gibts jetzt schon sehr viel hier im Forum.


----------



## technofreak (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> wie lange muß man dann im Forum sein um eine brauchbare Antwort zu bekommen ??


wenn du unter brauchbarer Hilfe verstehst:  "tu dies, tu das",  bist  du hier an der falschen Stelle.


SEP schrieb:


> Allerdings dabei beachten: *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen  nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.


----------



## georg058 (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



majorcadillac schrieb:


> Also im Briefkopf steht Fa.SSC industriestr.1 32689 Kalletal
> Als Datum in der Anschrift Hermannsstadt 19.12.06
> und Geschäftsführer ist ein gewisser [ edit] von
> der Firma S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L.Calea Dumbravii 37/B RO-550324 Hermansstadt.



:laber: Also ich habe auch eine Rechnung wg. TV Quiz mit gleicher Firmierung bekommen wobei der Briefkopf I.D.S./S.C. Net Postfach 1929 32009 Herford und in der Fußnote 
Firma S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L.Calea Dumbravii 37/B RO-550324 Hermansstadt Geschäftsführer A. S.    steht.

Ich mache mir auch weiter keine Gedanken denn die Rechnung hat keine ladungsfähige Adresse und hat des weiteren keine Steuernummer und sollte wider erwarten doch so ein Rechtsverdreher auf den Plan treten gibt es noch die Anwaltskammer. Hier könnte man bei der Gemeinde nachfragen ob es so eine Firma überhaupt gibt und dem Finanzamt eine Kontrollmitteilung zukommen lassen dann ist doch schnell Ende.
Alles Gute
euer Schorsch


----------



## coluche (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



> Jetzt wird hier ja immer gesagt Füsse stillhalten und garnichts machen, nur vielleicht sollte man sich doch mal an die Verbraucherzentrale oder einen ANwalt wenden, war denn von Euch schon mal einer bei einer dieser Einrichtungen und hat sich über die Lage informiert?



ja und die werden genau das empfehlen. 
"einfach nichts zu tun, solange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt. Und das wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passieren"
Und dafür habe ich 15 € hingeblättert
(naja, immerhin besser, als den anderen "Leuten"..)

Ich kann verstehen, daß dir nicht wohl dabei ist. Aber genau darauf pochen die. Und haben leider... sehr oft Erfolg.


----------



## coluche (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



> Ausserdem freue ich mich schon jetzt über einen möglichen Rechtsstreit



so weit wird es gar nicht kommen und das wäre meiner Meinung nach nur verschwendete Energie.


----------



## telfer (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Danke für die Antwort, ich werde auf jeden Fall jetzt erstmal so verfahren, da ich bei meinem Gespräch mit I.D.S. auch nicht den Eindruck hatte dass die sich Ihrer Sache wirklich sicher sind. Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie das weiter geht....

zu georg058:


> Also ich habe auch eine Rechnung wg. TV Quiz mit gleicher Firmierung bekommen wobei der Briefkopf I.D.S./S.C. Net Postfach 1929 32009 Herford und in der Fußnote
> Firma S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L.Calea Dumbravii 37/B RO-550324 Hermansstadt Geschäftsführer A. S. steht.
> 
> Ich mache mir auch weiter keine Gedanken denn die Rechnung hat keine ladungsfähige Adresse und hat des weiteren keine Steuernummer und sollte wider erwarten doch so ein Rechtsverdreher auf den Plan treten gibt es noch die Anwaltskammer. Hier könnte man bei der Gemeinde nachfragen ob es so eine Firma überhaupt gibt und dem Finanzamt eine Kontrollmitteilung zukommen lassen dann ist doch schnell Ende.


-->
Also bei mir hat das Inkasso Schreiben der I.D.S. zumindest Steuernummer und HRA Nummer, auch sind bei mir keine Hinweise auf diese Frimierung in Rumänien vorhanden, aber muss ja nichts heissen 

So dann warten wir mal ab...


----------



## georg058 (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> Der Spaß will ja nicht aufhören. :-D
> Wundert mich, dass hier keiner schreibt. Bin wohl der Einzige, der auf die reingefallen ist. Oder traut sich niemand. Das Schlimmste ist, dass die wahrscheinlich noch mächtig Geld kassieren, von unbescholtenen, schüchternen Bürgern. Kann man nicht etwas dagegen unternehmen?



:sun: Ja es geht anderen Usern auch so aber Gelassenheit ist angesagt!
Meine TV Quiz Rechnung kam jetzt von der I.D.S. Herford ohne jede Steuernummer und ohne Adresse also mit Postfach man kennt das ja.
 Hier hilft eigentlich am schnellsten das Ordnungsamt bzw. das Finanzamt wobei es kann bei solch eindeutiger Konstellation von wegen Abmahnungen und Umfirmierungen das hinterlistige Versteckspiel der AGB`s  nur ein Aus also die Karawane zieht weiter geben.
Sollte mir eins von diesen windigen Zigarettenbürschen in Haus kommen dann Mahlzeit Heiner!:-p


----------



## Helme Haffax (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Bei mir ist heute auch der Inkassobescheid eingetrudelt, richtig putzig wie aggressiv die sind: "da Sie ja offensichtlich nicht kooperieren wollen" blabla...


----------



## coluche (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

eignet sich auch nicht so gut als Klopapier! 
weil ziemlich rau... will ich nur empfehlen :-D


----------



## Helme Haffax (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Na, trotz der Versuchung halte ich es für besser, die Dinger aufzubewahren


----------



## Goldfisch (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich kann mich dem Tipp nur anschließen. Bei mir hat der " Schriftverkehr " schon richtige Berge angenommen. Es ist immer wieder interessant mit welchen Rafinessen die arbeiten. Hoffentlich haben diese Machenschaften bei allen Bürgern :-p :-p :-p :-p keinen Erfolg


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Der "Pferdehändler aus Kalletal" zieht offenbar wieder mal die Zügel an.  

Beschwerden über die Praktiken der IDS-Herford sind an diese Institution zu richten:

Der Präsident des Landgerichts Bielefeld
Niederwall 71
33595 Bielefeld

Er ist u.a. auch für Herford zuständig für Erteilung und Entziehung von Inkassolizenzen!


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Der "Pferdehändler aus Kalletal" zieht offenbar wieder mal die Zügel an.
> 
> Beschwerden über die Praktiken der IDS-Herford sind an diese Institution zu richten:
> 
> ...


Jaja, Bielefeld...


----------



## Helme Haffax (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Was muss ich da genau schreiben, wenn ich mich beschweren will?


----------



## Goldfisch (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Das würde auch ich gerne wissen. Ob Jonny GOOD weitere Infos gibt ?
Das wäre schön!!!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Eigentlich gibt es da keine bestimmten Vorgaben. 

Man schreibt eben dem Präsidenten des Landgerichts und legt den Sachverhalt zugrunde. 

Wenn ich z.B. ständige Mahnschreiben erhalten würde, obwohl ich dem Inkassobüro bereits zur Kenntnis brachte, dass ich der Forderung widerspreche und daher auch nicht zahlen werde, würde ich genau das dem Landgerichtspräsidenten mitteilen.


----------



## Goldfisch (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Prima Antwort DANKE DANKE
Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Helme Haffax (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Und dessen Addy ist gleich die erste hinter dem Link?


----------



## Pechmarie (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: movie-tester*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG aus CH-5405 Baden-Dättwil, die kürzlich auch im Lockanrufe-Thread zu "Ehren" kam, schlägt wieder mal ganz aktuell zu:
> 
> w*w.movie-tester.c*m (es gibt auch movie-tester.d* mit einem Admin-C vom schönen Starnberger See.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
auch ich bin Opfer von Movie-Tester geworden. Habe mich verleiden lassen mich am 22.12.06 zu registrieren für Testphase. Wie lang sind 14 Tage wenn Feiertage dazwischen liegen?
Eine DVD habe ich nie erhalten aber am 03.01.07 eine Rechnung von79,80€ und am 18.01.07 folgte gleich die Mahnung jetzt sind es gleich 84,08€.
Ich bin Hartz IV Empfänger und Mutter zweier Kinder, so eine Sch... kann ich mir garnicht leisten. Dieses foum hätte ich ehr Endecken müssen, Eure Beiträge hätten mich gewarnt.
mfg
Pechmarie


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vielleicht ist  DAS  für dich interessant!



> 5. Stellt ein Anbieter seine AGB (Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen) mit der Regelung des Widerrufsrecht lediglich auf einer Webseite (hier: "MICH"-Seite bei eBay) ins Internet, hat der Anbieter - mangels Belehrung in Textform gem. § 126 b BGB - keine Widerrufsbelehrung vor Vertragsschluss erteilt und die erforderliche Widerrufsbelehrung kann nur nach Vertragsschluss erfolgen, mit der Konsequenz, dass eine Widerrufsfirst von einem Monat gilt (§ 355 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BGB).


----------



## Goldfisch (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo nach Thüringen !
Wie Du in den Beiträgen lesen kannst bist Du nicht die Einzige, die auf die Machenschaften von MOVI TESTER hereingefallen ist. Ich bin auch so ein Geschädigter. Ich habe bereits die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung von nun insgesamt 13,72 € die von einem Inkassobüro gekommen sind. Ich mache es so wie alle anderen und zahle nicht. Du solltest dich nicht verrückt machen lassen.:-p :-p :-p


----------



## Goldfisch (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Mir ist ein Tippfehler unterlaufen. Das muß  136,72 € heißen.:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Pechmarie (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo nach Thüringen !
> Wie Du in den Beiträgen lesen kannst bist Du nicht die Einzige, die auf die Machenschaften von MOVI TESTER hereingefallen ist. Ich bin auch so ein Geschädigter. Ich habe bereits die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung von nun insgesamt 13,72 € die von einem Inkassobüro gekommen sind. Ich mache es so wie alle anderen und zahle nicht. Du solltest dich nicht verrückt machen lassen.:-p :-p :-p




Hallo Goldfisch!
Es tut gut zu spüren man ist nicht allein mit so einen Problemen und die Aufmunderung erleichtert ein die Pumpe.
Ich werde mich natürlich auch anschließen und nicht Zahlen.Wir werben nur ständig Widersprüche schreiben müssen. :-p :-p


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die rechtlichen Grundlagen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Da steht alles über Widerruf, Anfechtung bzw. wird der Frage nachgegangen, wann ein bindender Vertrag besteht und was man tun kann, wenn man nicht der Meinung ist, wissentlich einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein.
Auch das ist hochinteressant:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## coluche (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Goldfisch und Pechmarie,

dieser Brief ein Mal sollte reichen:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/.../fileid=5

Wenn überhaupt...
die anschließenden Drohungen vom Inkassobüro eignen sich gut für das Kaminfeuer, denn es soll ja kälter werden :-D

Der 2.Link von Wembley ist wirklich sehr interessant und beantwortet jede Frage!


----------



## Pechmarie (21 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
danke für den Musterbrief. 
Ich werde Ihn nutzen und abwarten was passiert.
Werde mich dann wieder melden und berichten.:-p :-p :-p


----------



## BluntGuerilla (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo erstmal und Dank für die Hilfe!Bin auch Geschädigter der Movie-Tester und habe natürlich eine schicke Lola rennt DvD erhalten danach die erste Rechnung von 79,80Euronen.
Natürlich schickte ich an das Movie-Tester-Team erstmal eine Panikmail(*kreisch*/hab ich nie bestellt/DVD nie erhalten/will ich alles nicht/hab 12 Kinder und brauch das Geld dafür/Oma gestorben-Beerdigung teuer usw.)dann kam natürlich zurück das ich Premium Mitglied bin ....blablabla
Gestärkt von euren Beiträgen schickte ich dann folgende Mail:
Hallo Movie-Tester,

wie wollen wir weiter vorgehen?Ich teile Ihnen hiermit mit das ich keinerlei Vertrag oder ähnliches abgeschlossen habe.Desweiteren habe ich keinerlei Leistungen in Form einer DVD erhalten und wünsche das in Zukunft auch nicht.Mahnungen können Sie sich auch sparen da ich die Annahme verweigern werde.Sollten Sie dennoch nicht diese E-Mail verstehen bin ich gezwungen die Verbraucherzentrale zu Informieren und damit weitere Schritte gegen Sie einleiten.Alles verstanden?
Fazit:Suchen Sie sich andere Deppen die auf solch eine Abzocke reinfallen und ich verbleibe mit


freundl. Grüßen
XYZ

...zehn Minuten später kam dies zurück:
Sehr geehrter Movie-Tester Kunde,

Wir bestätigen Ihnen Ihre Kündigung zum 16.01.2008.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Movie-Tester Serviceteam


Da dachte ich mir schreibst mal das zurück:

Hallo Movie-Tester,

hier nun eine letzte Mail von meiner Seite!Ich wünsche keinerlei Kündigungen,Bestätigungen,Mahnungen oder ähnliches da wir keinerlei geschäftl. Beziehungen miteinander hatten und haben werden...
Sollte dennoch dieses Anliegen nicht verstanden werden wovon ich nicht ausgehe, bin ich bereit 15 Euro an den Verbraucherschutz zu investieren....Schade eigentlich aber ist so...

Danke und freundl. Grüße
XYZ

So ,und nun warte ich auf die Reaktion.....halte euch auf dem Laufenden

Grüße,der Blunt


----------



## Helme Haffax (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hihi, daas ist lustig ^^


----------



## BluntGuerilla (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vielleicht ist der Weg, denen mit breiter Brust entgegen zu treten auch eine Möglichkeit diese Movie-Tester los zu werden....Hmmm...
bin selbst gespannt und warte erstmal ab...Ärger mich aber bissl das ich geschrieben habe:"hier nun eine letzte Mail.....",  weil wenn ich jetzt nochmal antworte, steh ich als unglaubwürdig da...Ärgerlich....aber wie gesagt abwarten.


----------



## Helme Haffax (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



BluntGuerilla schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Weg, denen mit breiter Brust entgegen zu treten auch eine Möglichkeit diese Movie-Tester los zu werden....Hmmm...
> bin selbst gespannt und warte erstmal ab...Ärger mich aber bissl das ich geschrieben habe:"hier nun eine letzte Mail.....",  weil wenn ich jetzt nochmal antworte, steh ich als unglaubwürdig da...Ärgerlich....aber wie gesagt abwarten.



Als ob die das ernsthaft lesen würden.


----------



## coluche (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

BluntGuerilla,

siehe 200 Seiten vorher (oder waren´s mehr?), ich habe auch zig verärgerte Mails zu denen geschickt und nur eine „Bestätigung meiner Kündigung“ bekommen. Ich bin sogar 2x zur Post gegangen und ein Mal habe ich für einen Einschreiben gezahlt. Alles nur vergeudete Energie. Da kommt nix zurück, außer demnächst die Mahnungen und anschließend Briefe von einem Inkassobüro, damit du richtig Angst kriegst.

Hast du wirklich vor, zur Verbraucherzentrale zu gehen? Die haben schon Tausende von Zuschriften bekommen in der selben Sache. Gegen die Betreiber werden die nichts unternehmen.
Ich habe auch 15 Euro ausgegeben, um genau das zu erfahren, was hier im Forum „indirekt“ hundert Mal geschrieben steht. Klicke auf die Links. Mein neuer Favorit ist der da:
(wurde eine Seite zuvor gesetzt von Wembley)

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Sieh s doch mal so:
Es wird jetzt kalt und du wirst bald reichlich Post von denen bekommen für deinen Kaminfeuer. Sei doch ein bisschen dankbar! :-D


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wenn sich noch jemand beschweren möchte - je mehr bestimmte Praktiken an der richtigen Stelle anprangern, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass etwas unternommen wird:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=94945&postcount=510


----------



## andy-k (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo leute bin auch ein opfer von movi tester
habe heute meine zweite mahnung bekommen 84,08 € habe heute mal die hotline angerufen ungefähr nach 20 minuten bin ich durchgekommen,natürlich keine reaktion als ich mit anwalt und verbraucherschutz gedroht habe war ersteinmal für ein paar sekunden ruhe als ich dann fragte ob noch jemand in der leitung währe mußte ich mir natürlich anhöhren na machen se doch naja mal sehen was passiert 
grüße    
:wall:  andy-k


----------



## Helme Haffax (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Da anzurufen ist bereits ein Fehler, denn es kostet Geld. Du hingst doch hoffentlich nicht zwanzig Minuten in der Warteschleife, oder? Die verlangen immerhin satte 1,12€ pro Minute! Da hättest du ihnen ein feines Geschenk gemacht.


----------



## andy-k (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

nein ich mußte nicht 20 minuten warten es war erst nach 20 min ein freizeichen und eigendlich für 14 cent die min steht jedenfalls dabei grüße andy-k


----------



## Helme Haffax (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also, auf meiner "Mahnung" schrieben sie was von 1,12€, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber ich bin nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Pechmarie (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, 
es sind wirklich nur 14 cent/min.Die Hotline ist eine 0180-iger, die Kosten im Schnitt nicht mehr.
Aber die sind für diesen Verein noch zuviel.:wall: 
Die haben keine Angst vor unseren Anwälten, weil sie glauben wir bluffen nur. 
Besser Wäre da schon "Escher" hat bei mir bis jetzt immer funktioniert. :-p :-p


----------



## gartenreinhard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Pechmarie,
ich finde es sehr gut sich an die Sendung " ESCHER" zu wenden.!!

Nur durch Aufklärung kann vielen Leuten dieser  Ärger mit den 

Herrschaften erspart bleiben u. die bösen Tricks haben keinen 

Erfolg mehr.


----------



## coluche (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hm, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, denn die Überzahl der "Opfer" schaut hier gar nicht vorbei, oder sonst wo im Internet, sondern bezahlt ganz brav die Rechnung. 
Man will ja keinen Ärger kriegen!


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> hm, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, denn die Überzahl der "Opfer" schaut hier gar nicht vorbei, oder sonst wo im Internet, sondern bezahlt ganz brav die Rechnung.
> Man will ja keinen Ärger kriegen!


das ist sicher richtig, sonst würden sich diese "Geschäftsmodelle"  nicht 
mittlerweile jahrelang halten  und immer neue wie Stinkmorcheln aus  dem Boden sprießen..


----------



## Helme Haffax (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

OK, gebe mich geschlagen.


----------



## sylverstar (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ouh man ey, die können es einfach nicht lassen! Inkasso hat heute versucht mich ein zweites mal anzurufen, aber zum glück war ich nicht da  die wollen einfach nicht aufgeben!


----------



## ottohempel (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: movie-tester von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Petchen schrieb:


> Auch ich habe eine Rechnung von movie-tester bekommen. Allerdings war ich nie auf deren Seite. Ich soll mich dort am Sonntag mittag angemeldet haben. Die haben mir eine Rechnung geschickt in der dann auch noch mal meine Anmeldedaten waren. Das (irgendwie) lustige daran ist, das sie eine IP-Adresse angegeben haben die sie bei meiner Anmeldung gespeichert haben. Die ist sowas von verkehrt, das es schon fast wieder lustig ist. Auf meine Email das ich mich nciht angemeldet habe und das ich die Rechnung nicht bezahlen werde kam bisher nur eine zurück in der sie mir wie verlangt meine Anmeldedaten zuschicken. Habe natürlich gleich wieder zurück geschrieben. Mal schauen ob da noch was kommt. :roll:



Hallo, bin auch ein "Reingefallener",

mir ist es genau so ergangen, wie dir.
Es ist wirklich eine Sauerei, wie manche [ edit] vorgehen und das Schlimmste daran ist, dass sie oft auch noch damit durch kommen.

Da muss unbedingt was von staatlicher Seite passieren, um diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen, als Einzelner kann man da wenig ausrichten.

Ich habe den Fall an meinen Rechtsanwalt übergeben, alleine sehe ich keine Chance.


----------



## Goldfisch (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
 wieso willst Du  eien Rechtsanwalt einschalten ? Lese doch bitte einmal alle Beiträge im Forum. Die Burschen drohen nur und was dabei herauskommt ist heiße Luft. Nach mehrmaliger Mahnung wirst Du nichts mehr von denen hören


----------



## coluche (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Außerdem kann nur die schweizer Staatsanwaltschaft etwas unternehmen. 
Meiner Meinung nach wird viel zu wenig getan. 
Oder die Gesetze sind in dem Bereich zu weich.

Was kann den Machern eigentlich blühen? (Frage an die Juristen hier)


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Falsches Land (rechtlich gesehen)

:stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> Außerdem kann nur die schweizer Staatsanwaltschaft etwas unternehmen.


...zum Beispiel die deutsche StA um Unterstützung bitten  (oder war's doch umgekehrt?)
Diese Züricherin hatte eine so nette Telefonstimme, dass ich mich nicht mehr genau erinnern kann...
:stumm:


----------



## hans.27 (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Trini1988 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich bin leider Gottes auf diese Firma [.....] und soll jetzt 79,80€ zahlen.
> Habe schon 2 Mahnungen erhalten.
> Habe zwar die DVD bekommen aber ich sehe nicht ein, zu zahlen. Diese Sache läuft jetzt schon seit 19.12.2006.
> ...


Auch ich bin reingefallen.Das geht seit nov.06 so.Mal habe ich mich am 8.9.06 angemeldet,dann am 16.11.06.Man hätte alle Daten-auch die IP-Adresse gespeichert und könne damit beweisen,dass ich mich angemeldet habe,diese unterliegt aber dem Datenschutz und wird nicht rausgegeben. habe bisher keine DVD bekommen,soll aber für 12 Monate zaHLEN hans.27


----------



## Wembley (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hans.27 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin auf diese Leute reingefallen.wer hat etwas unternommen oder kann mir einen Rat geben
> hans.27


1. Diesen Thread lesen und sich anschauen, was schon andere dazu geschrieben haben.
2. Das lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
3. Das lesen: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Helme Haffax (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Genau


----------



## Goldfisch (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo hans27,
lese bitte alle Beiträge in diesem Forum. Auch ich zanke mich seit dem 3.8.2006 mit diesen Leuten. Ich habe auch bereits die zweite Zahlungsaufforderung vom I.D.S Inkassomanagement, Herford erhalten. Eine DVD habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht erhalten und ich will auch keine. Denen ihre Forderung beläuft sich mittlerweile auf 136,72 € 
Mit Schreiben vom 17.1.2007 drohen die mir bei Nichtzahlung  " kostenerhöhende Maßnahmen " an. Ich bin gespannt was die sich dazu einfallen lassen.
Also will mit meinen Worten sagen : Halt die Ohren steif und auf keinen Fall [.........].

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (25 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

naja... ob das Handtuch werfen etwas mit "kostenerhöhenden Maßnahmen" zu tun hat :-D 

Aber halte uns auf den Laufenden, bin auch gespannt 



> Halt die Ohren steif


Nicht mal das würde ich tun. Die können einen nichts anhaben!


----------



## regina1963 (27 Januar 2007)

*reinfall bei Movietester*

 Auch ich bin über Movietster reingefallen.
Habe mich aus Versehen auf w*w.movieteter.com regiestriert,eine kostenlose DVd zugesendet bekommen mit Frage bogen,dann hörte ich erst im Oktober was von denen,sie fingen gleich mit Mahnungen an.Habe dann die 79,80 in drei Monatsraten betzahlt,einmal kamen 4 DVds an,seitdem nichts mehr.
Gestern bekam ich eine Mail,das die DVds an mich verschickt wurden,na ich bin ja neugierig,ob diese nun ankommen.
Habe höflich bei denen angefragt,ob mein Einschreibebrief mit Rückschein angekommen ist,zwecks Kündigung.
Promt haben sie mir zurückgeschreiben,das Sie keine Kündigung mi t Rückschein erhalten haben,aber ich habe ja den Rückschein mit Unterschrift zuürückbekommen.Komisch diese ganze Sache.
Gibt es noch mehrere,die davon betroffen sind?????:wall: 
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen!!!!


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: reinfall bei Movietester*

....dannn schau doch mal hier im bereits bestehenden Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40449


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

paßt ins  Bild 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/artikel/610/99511/


----------



## regina1963 (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ja,uach ich bin reingefallen.Habe im November 4 dvds bekommen,die gehen nicht mal.Ist der größte Blödsinn ,den es überhaupt gibt.Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die Kündigung an denen geschickt,per Einschreiben mir Rückschein,haben auch dafür unterschreiben,dass sie ihn erhalten haben,den ich habe die Krte wieder zurrückbekommen.
Angeblich sei mein Geld nicht angekommen,per Mail ist nun doch alles angekommen,wie sie schreiben.
Die DVDs sind verschickt worden,schreiben sie auch noch.(am 26.01).
Gestern kam noch nichts bei mir an,ich warte noch,ob überhaupt was kommt.
Ich weiss mir auch keinen Rat mehr,wie ich am besten rauskomme.
Die kostenlose DVd habe ich auch innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurrückgesendet,angeblich sei jetzt ein Vertrag daraus geworden,verstehe ich auch nicht ganz,aber sie behaupten es zumindest.
Iat schon blöd,diese ganze Sache!!!!!!!!
Bin über jeden Rat von Euch dankbar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Regina.:unzufrieden: :unzufrieden: :unzufrieden:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



regina1963 schrieb:


> Bin über jeden Rat von Euch dankbar


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



regina1963 schrieb:


> Angeblich sei mein Geld nicht angekommen,per Mail ist nun doch alles angekommen....
> 
> Bin über jeden Rat von Euch dankbar!


Welchen Rat erwartest du? Du hast bezahlt, wofür es sicher einen Beleg gibt (Kontoauszug) - was soll nun deiner Meinung nach passieren?
Wenn du keine oder unbrauchbare Ware erhältst, dann steht dir der zivile Klageweg frei. Solltest du dich betrogen fühlen, so könntest du eine Anzeige unter Vorlage aller Beweismittel (Ausdruck der Bestellung, E-Mailverkehr, Kontoauszug, Kopie des Rückschein) erstatten. Wenn dann die Beamten es auch noch auf die Reihe bringen, es dem ausländischen Anbieter nachzuweisen, dass er ja eigentlich in Deutschland ist, dann könnte sogar was daraus werden. Zielführend sehe ich in dieser Sache die Staatsanwaltschaft München I.


----------



## Goldfisch (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
hier wird immer berichtet, dass DVD geliefert wurden. Bei mir ist die Sachlage ganz anders. Die wollen von mir bereits mit der 2. Zahlungsaufforderung vom I.D.S Inkassomanagement, Herford, 136,72 Euro haben, obwohl nie eine DVD geliefert wurde. Die sagen es würde bereits mit dem Einklicken auf die Seite von MOVIE TESTERn ein Vertrag zustande kommen. Ich habe bis jetzt auf keine Zahlungsauforderung reagiert.:-p :-p


----------



## sylverstar (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ist hier jmd mit bei wo das Inkassounternehmen ständig anruft??? bei mir haben die heute zum dritten mal angerufen, langsam nerven die total. wahrscheinlich weil sie anders nicht wissen wie sie an das geld kommen sollen, versuchen die es auf diese art. ouh man =)


----------



## Goldfisch (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sylverstar schrieb:


> Ist hier jmd mit bei wo das Inkassounternehmen ständig anruft??? bei mir haben die heute zum dritten mal angerufen, langsam nerven die total. wahrscheinlich weil sie anders nicht wissen wie sie an das geld kommen sollen, versuchen die es auf diese art. ouh man =)



Bei mir hat noch niemand angerufen. Die versuchen es mit Drohbriefen.
Gruß Goldfisch


----------



## hans.27 (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrungen mit "[email protected]"-Adresse ist eine in United Kingdom und "[email protected]ührerschein.com-Adresse ist in der Schweiz-gemacht?
Ich habe-so scheint es-richtig in die K... reingegriffen und beide wollen jetzt Beträge von 64,80 Euro
Ich bin auch bei diesen auf der Homepage gewesen und irgendeine Mitteilung über Mitgliedschaft oder Preis habe ich nicht gesehen und sie behaupten,die Zusendung der Agb bedeute schon eine Mitgliedschaft.
Hans.27:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

eine  ausführliche Anwort hast du bereits erhalten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=182945#post182945
was darüber hinausginge, ist wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes verboten


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo , auch ich bekam heute meine zweite Mahnung und soll 88,36 Euro bezahlen .Allerdings für nichts , bekam keine DVD , also schrieb ich denen , das für mich dementsprechend kein Vertrag zustande kommt .Keine Reaktion darauf , nur eine Kündigung für Dezember 2007 .Nachdem ich hier so einiges gelesen habe ,bin ich ja nicht die Einzige .Wollte vorhin dort anrufen ,aber angeblich alle Plätze besetzt !!!Man sollte wirklich was unternehmen gegen diese  [* edit*] -Firma .Bei einer Sammelklage bin ich dabei .Vielleicht sollte man per Zeitung vor diesen [ *edit*]  warnen ,in der Bams oder so ! Ich bezahle jedenfalls keinen Cent !!!!!!!!!

_ editiert , Blödsinn ( Sammelklage ) stehen gelassen,  modaction _


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Sammelklagen gibt es nicht. Kann man nicht machen. Ich frage mich, woher die Leute immer diese Idee haben. Rechtlich vorgehen kann man gegen die auch schlecht, da sie in der Schweiz sind. Die hiesige Staatsanwaltschaft weiß bestimmt schon ne Menge.

Wurden die nicht auch mal von BIZZ besucht und haben den Fass ohne Boden gekriegt?



> Ich bezahle jedenfalls keinen Cent !!!!!!!!!


ist schon mal ne richtige Einstellung

verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## bigsammy (1 Februar 2007)

*condome.tv/ SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wieder ein "Gewinnspiel" (gratis Kondome!!!), bei welchem man von der bekannten SWISS [.........] wird! ACHTUNG!!! Gewinnspielseite erscheint bei vielen gratis-Anbietern!




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir haben eine Anmeldung vom  11.12.2006 vorliegen. Sie haben eine
> Anmeldungsbestätigung erhalten und diese auch bestätigt.
> ...



_Rechtlich Bedenkliches und irrelevante Infos gelöscht. URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Ramalama101 (2 Februar 2007)

*Condome.tv*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Bin auf euer Forum gestossen, da ich anscheinend ein dickes Problem habe, und zwar die nette Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft, in Form von Condome.tv!!!

Da ich im Internet oft auf der Suche nach etwas Kostenlosem bin, bin ich ausgerechnet auf deren Seite gelandet. 

Jetzt haben die mir eine Mail geschickt, ich solle 96€ zahlen, für einen Vertrag, den ich eingegangen bin.

Ich habe aber nie etwas von denen erhalten!!!
Aber in den ABG`s steht, dass man eben 8 Kondome im Monat erhält.( hab ich mir vorher natürlich nicht durchgelesen :wall: )
Habe aber nie etwas dergleichen bekommen. Die drohen auch mit Inkassounternehmen, ist jetzt schon die 3. Mail von der [edit] firma...

Bin absolut am verzweifeln, da ich das Geld absolut nicht habe...

Bitte um Hilfe!

_ein Wort editiert ww_


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

http://www.juracafe.de/cgi-bin/forum5/main_config.pl?noframes;read=38917
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Vorleseservice wird erst 2008 integriert.


----------



## Ramalama101 (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ok, das klingt natürlich schon mal nicht schlecht, aber versteht bitte auch, dass ich natürlich schon etwas bammel habe... ist doch verständlich, oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Ramalama101 schrieb:


> aber versteht bitte auch, dass ich natürlich schon etwas bammel habe... ist doch verständlich, oder?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


> 1. Don't Panic.


----------



## Ramalama101 (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ok, schon gut


----------



## coluche (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich gebe immer gerne diesen Link. 
Sehr einfach zu lesen und aufbauend.

verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## Pechmarie (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo an all,

möchte Euch vor der Seite tvquiz.com warnen!!!

Ist die selbe Schweizer Firma SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft.

lockt mit 1 Million Gewinn, aber Jede Runde (ab 2.Runde) kostet 10,00 €.
Eine runde besteht aus 5 Fragen und die Gewinne fangen mit 1,00€ an.
Das ist nur[ edit] . Man zahlt mehr als man Gewinnt.

Pechmarie


----------



## hans.27 (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
seht euch meinen Beitrag vom 30.01.07 um 09.49 Uhr an. .die eine firma ist die gleiche wie movietester und die andere aus England.
Auch hier genügt ein Klick und man soll bezahlen.Also ACHTUNG AUFPASSEN!!!


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hans.27 schrieb:


> ...die eine firma ist die gleiche wie movietester und die andere aus England.


Das stimmt so nicht, auch wenn es gewisse Parallelen gibt.


----------



## carkons (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> ich gebe immer gerne diesen Link.
> Sehr einfach zu lesen und aufbauend.
> 
> verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


Hallo Coluche,

super Tip, Dein Link-Verweis. Ist wirklich sehr hilfreich! :respekt:

Ich werde diesen bei Gelegenheit auch unter dem Thema 'Petersberg Teil 2' posten, wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons   :sun:


----------



## carkons (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Leute.

Die 'Stiftung Warentest' hat in ihrer Ausgabe 12/06 auch auf dieses Problemfeld hingewiesen. 
Ihr Rat: "Zahlen Sie nicht. Erklären Sie den Widerruf und hilfsweise Anfechtung des Vertrags. Danach brauchen Sie auf Briefe von Inkassobüros nicht zu reagieren."

Genau wie in diesem Forum schon oft gesagt wurde.  

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons  :sun:


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



carkons schrieb:


> Genau wie in diesem Forum schon oft gesagt wurde.


wo? Ratschläge dieser Art wären  unerlaubte Rechtsbratung und werden üblicherweise gelöscht


----------



## coluche (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



carkons schrieb:


> Hallo Coluche,
> 
> super Tip, Dein Link-Verweis. Ist wirklich sehr hilfreich! :respekt:
> 
> ...



Warum sollte ich was dagegen haben? 
Dieser Link gehört mir nicht. :-D 
Den kann man nicht oft genug posten!

@technofreak: Man kann es ja anders formulieren, als einen Ratschlag


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Verbraucherzentralen sind  zur Rechtsberatung  in bestimmten Fällen zugelassen.
Links auf allgemeine Ratschläge der Verbraucherzentralen sind unbedenklich.

Nicht gestattet  sind  persönliche Ratschläge. Wer dies nicht akzeptieren will, sollte sich an seinen 
Bundestagsabgeordneten wenden und die Aufhebung des Rechtberatungsgesetzes  in Deutschland 
fordern. Solange dies besteht, wird in diesem Forum weiter dementsprechend  verfahren.


----------



## sylverstar (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

So leute es gibt neugikeiten von diesem ´´Inkasso´´verein :smile: 
hat da heute noch jmd son tollen brief bekommen? dort steht folgendes drin:



> Sehr geehrter Herr (...),
> in vorbezeichneter Forderungsangelegenheit nehmen wir Bezug auf die bisherige Korrespondenz sowie mit unserem Haus geführten Gespräche und möchte Sie bitten, sich bis zum 17.02.07 mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen, damit wir endlich eine für beide Seiten zufriedenstellende Lösung finden können.
> Grundsätzlich sind wir noch bereit, Ihnen bei der Tilgung der Verbindlichkeiten in Höhe von derzeit: ´´141,12 €´´ entgegenzukommen, insbesondere können angemessene Ratenzahlungen vereinbart werden.
> Eine schnelle und positive Reaktion liegt also in Ihrem Interesse!


Ich finde die sind ja richt gütig wenn sie sogar Ratenzahlungen anbieten usw


----------



## coluche (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

besser Ratenzahlung, als gar kein Geld, oder? :-D 

Ich kann mich erinnern, daß ich genau den gleichen Brief vor vielen Monaten erhalten habe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ratenzahlung = gefährlich!
beinhaltet das nicht Anerkenntnis der Forderung?


			
				im unteren beitrag schrieb:
			
		

> die können ja mal ´´raten´´ wann das geld kommt, nämlich gar nicht


 So. Und Du kannst Dir jetzt überlegen, ob Du für den Schaden durch den Kaffee, den ich vor Lachen über die Tastatur schüttete, in Raten zahlen willst oder auf einmal


----------



## sylverstar (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hehe das stimmt allerdings..die können ja mal ´´raten´´ wann das geld kommt, nämlich gar nicht :-D 

vor vielen monaten bekommen? haben die denn inzwischen ruhe gegeben?
die nerven mich so langsam aber sicher :-p


----------



## sylverstar (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

na ich hoffe nicht das die das als anerkennung sehen..aber die haben ja geschrieben das sie bereit wären das zu vereinbaren.
aber ich werde jetzt auch noch ein anfechtungsschreiben als einschreiben zu movie tester schicken..ich denke die werden darauf nicht reagieren aber somit sollte es noch etwas sicherer werden das ganze..vllt bewirkt es ja etwas


----------



## coluche (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ja die geben schon lange Ruhe. 3 Briefe vom Inkassoverein IDS und dann nix mehr. Kannst du hier ziemlich am Anfang nachlesen.

Ich habe denen aber oft geschrieben, daß ich rechtzeitig widerrufen habe (stimmt auch, macht aber für die keinen Unterschied), daß sie nie Geld sehen werden und Verbraucherzentrale und "was unternehmen", wie Pro7 Fass ohne Boden, usw.

Vielleicht haben sie bei mir die Kurve schneller gekratzt, weil sie eingesehen haben, daß ich nicht kleinzuklopfen bin, sondern eher Probleme machen könnte.

Mein Widerruf wurde nie bestätigt.


----------



## sylverstar (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> ja die geben schon lange Ruhe. 3 Briefe vom Inkassoverein IDS und dann nix mehr. Kannst du hier ziemlich am Anfang nachlesen.
> 
> Ich habe denen aber oft geschrieben, daß ich rechtzeitig widerrufen habe (stimmt auch, macht aber für die keinen Unterschied), daß sie nie Geld sehen werden und Verbraucherzentrale und "was unternehmen", wie Pro7 Fass ohne Boden, usw.
> 
> ...



da haste aber echt glück dann :smile:  ja hab eben den eintrag gesehen mit dem einschreiben usw..hattest du das direkt an movie tester geschickt oder an IDS?
ich habe vorhin im i-net ein anfechtungsschreiben gefunden was jmd zusammen mit nem anwalt erstellt hat, den hab ich mir dann kopiert und wollte den auch als einschreiben direkt nach movie tester schicken.


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sylverstar schrieb:


> .... movie tester ...
> 
> im i-net ein anfechtungsschreiben gefunden


Schade um das Porto! Es ist ja nichtmal geklärt, ob sich das Angebot nach rumänischem oder deutschem Recht ausrichtet und welches AG in einer Streitsache angerufen werden könnte. Der Münchener Anbieter hat seinen offiziellen Sitz nach Rumänien verlagert - das sagt doch alles, oder?

Macht es euch doch nicht so schwer! Etwas gesunder Menschenverstand reicht aus, um diese [......] zu entlarven und zu den richtigen Rückschlüssen für den Einzelfall zu gelangen.


----------



## coluche (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich habe den Einschreiben direct an die Swiss-E... geschickt. Mich haben sie mit MioTipp geködert. Movie-tester kam erst später.

Auf meine Schreiben hat aber nur die Zahlungsstelle in Kalletal reagiert.

Es sind hier schon einige Musterbriefe von Verbraucherzentralen gepostet worden. Ich such mal...

verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5

In einem Nachbarthread (wahrscheinlich Lebensprognose) wurde vor kurzem ein anderes Musterbrief gepostet, mit mehr Verweisen an §.

@Reducal,... stimmt auch wieder

@Sylverstar, weil du schreibst daß dich das langsam nervt, würde ich sagen... öffne die Briefe einfach nicht mehr!


----------



## sylverstar (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ja ich weiß, das porto würde mir auch sehr leid tun. denke das ich das einschreiben auch nicht senden werde.

hehe ja ich hatte erst überlegt ob ich die nicht etwas ärger in dem ich ihren brief einfach an denen zurückgeschickt hätte, bräuchte ja nur ´´zurück an absender´´ schreiben :-D 
jetzt hab ich ja erstmal bis zum 17.2. wieder ruhe *lach*


----------



## hans.27 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich hatte doch berichtet,dass es sich bei Dein-Führerschein.com Buchhaltung um die gleichen oder ähnlichen Firma wie movie-tester handelt.Diese firma hat jetzt aufgrund von "technischen" Problemen die homepage auf Dein-führerschein.net/ geäandert.Warum wohl?
hans.27


----------



## Trini1988 (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich habe mal eine Frage da ich jetzt schon Post vom Inkassobüro erhalten habe.
Gibt es jemanden, der schon Post vom Gericht bekommen hat, also einen Mahnbescheid erhalten hat?
Würde mich mal interessieren wie weit die gehen werden? Da ich doch so langsam angst bekomme.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Trini1988 schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden, der schon Post vom Gericht bekommen hat, also einen Mahnbescheid erhalten hat?


In diesem Forum nicht. Ein Mahnbescheid ist erst mal nur ein Stück  Papier ohne 
jede Zahlungspflicht


Trini1988 schrieb:


> Da ich doch so langsam angst bekomme.


Lies dir  das hier durch, dann sollte die Angst eigentlich vergangen sein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## majorcadillac (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> In diesem Forum nicht. Ein Mahnbescheid ist erst mal nur ein Stück  Papier ohne
> jede Zahlungspflicht
> 
> Lies dir  das hier durch, dann sollte die Angst eigentlich vergangen sein
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


Hallo miteinander ich kann mich dem Inkassoauftrag anschließen.
movie.....com hat I.D.S. beauftragt das Geld ranzuschaffen.
Der Zinssatz liegt bei 10% immer noch billiger als ein Dispo.
Na, dann mal abwarten und Tee trinken.
Bis zur nächsten Zahlungsaufforderung 
majorcadillac


----------



## imperator (10 Februar 2007)

*Movie-Tester*

also die Firma wo ich mich angemeldet habe 
hat folgende Anschrift
s.c.net venture s.r.l Calea Dumbravil 37/B-RO 550324 Hermannstadt
hier in Deutschland lautet sie Industriestrasse 1 32689 Kalletal
hoffentlich ist das nicht die gleiche Firma
haben sogar einen Handelsregister Eintrag
gruß @all


----------



## Wembley (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



imperator schrieb:


> s.c.net venture s.r.l Calea Dumbravil 37/B-RO 550324 Hermannstadt
> hier in Deutschland lautet sie Industriestrasse 1 32689 Kalletal
> hoffentlich ist das nicht die gleiche Firma


Nein, die Firma in Deutschland bietet "nur" die Inkassodienste an. Sie schreiben also an die Zahlungsunwilligen Mails und Briefe und Briefe und Mails........ und damit hat es sich eigentlich.


imperator schrieb:


> haben sogar einen Handelsregister Eintrag


Und? 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## imperator (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ist aber die gleiche methode auch mit Handynummer verifizierung und so 
na ich werd erstmal mein widerruf starten und die DVD zurückschicken.
War sowieso nFilm den ich schon kannte
trotzdem danke
das thema ist auf vielen anderen Foren seiten auch zu finden
dawollte wohl einer die ganz große Idee verwirklichen:wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



imperator schrieb:


> ... haben sogar einen Handelsregister Eintrag ...


Ohne Handelsregistereintrag keine Firma. Das ist so überraschend wie eine Auto mit Nummernschild.


----------



## imperator (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ja klar das weiß ich auch auch das diese Firmen heir Strohmänner haben
Man eigentlich bin ich sonst sehhhr vorsichtig weiß auch nicht warum dieses mal nicht:wall: :wall: :wall: :scherzkeks:


----------



## hauspikachu (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



imperator schrieb:


> also die Firma wo ich mich angemeldet habe
> hat folgende Anschrift
> s.c.net venture s.r.l Calea Dumbravil 37/B-RO 550324 Hermannstadt
> hier in Deutschland lautet sie Industriestrasse 1 32689 Kalletal
> ...


Mein Anwalt hat mich darauf hingewiesen das eine Sammelklagee gegen movie-tester.com das Beste wäre. Dafür bräuchte er natürlich Namen und den Zeitpunkt der Bestellung. Der Hergang war ja bei allen gleich. Wenn ihr mir also helfen wollt das diese S******* endlich eins auf den Deckel kriegen, nehmt doch mal mit meinem Anwalt Kontakt auf:

[.......]

Er hat schon ersten Kontakt aufgenommen und denen gesagt das ihm von mehreren Leuten bekannt ist das movie-tester.com die Leute [.......]. Ausserdem hat er denen dann auch mit ner Sammelklage gedroht. Wenn jetzt aber keiner mitzieht, kneifen die vielleicht nur bei mir den Schwanz ein, weil sie Angst vor der Klage haben. Wenn er jetzt aber Namen nennen kann, werden die wohl bei allen die aufgeführt sind den Deckel zu machen. Vielleicht verkrümeln sie sich dann auch ganz. 

_Daten des Anwalts entfernt. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## hauspikachu (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



imperator schrieb:


> hier in Deutschland lautet sie Industriestrasse 1 32689 Kalletal



Wieso Kalletal??? Laut dem Schreiben das ich bekommen habe sind die doch in Herford. Postfach 1929, 32009 Herford.
Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle Orte zusammen tragen. :schreiben: Vielleicht bekommen wir ja irgendwann die gesamte BRD zusammen. :rotfl:


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



hauspikachu schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle Orte zusammen tragen.


Was soll das bringen? Nicht entscheidend ist, was der Kalletaler Pferdehändler mit einer seiner Firmen (z. B. der in Herford) versucht bei zu treiben sondern was zuvor war, als die Forderung zu Stande gekommen ist.


----------



## hans.27 (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
movie-tester schickt zum 2.Mal eine Mahnung-der Absender ist 
I.D.S./S.C.NET. Pf. 1929 ,32009 herford.
Nun kmmt es aber unten auf der Mahnung steht.
Calea Dumbravii 37/b, RO-550324Hermannstadt.
Hallo hauspikachu,meinen Namen kann dein Anwalt nennen.
Gruss 
hans.27


----------



## hauspikachu (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hans.27 schrieb:


> Hallo hauspikachu,meinen Namen kann dein Anwalt nennen.
> Gruss
> hans.27



Habe mein Profil gerade so geändert, das man mich jetzt eigentlich auch per ICQ erreichen müsste. Die Adresse meines Anwalts durfte ich ja nicht schreiben. *** Ganz dickes Entschuldigung an den Admin. Hatte ich wirklich überlesen. ***

CU oder lesU


----------



## hans.27 (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,schicke Dir meine E-mail-Adresse,können so eventuell noch mehr Details mitteilen.
[...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## imperator (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

also die Faxnummer auf der mail geht auch nicht 
wie will man jemanden erreichen wenn er gar nicht erreichbar ist
aber die widerrufmail die ich abgesendet habe ist nicht zurückgekommen
mal schaun wie se weiter geht
auch ich würde bei einer Sammelklage mitmachen
nur müste dann unser ADMIN so nett sein die mails bzw. anschriften irgendwie weiterzuleiten
gruß


----------



## Wembley (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



imperator schrieb:


> auch ich würde bei einer Sammelklage mitmachen


Zu eurer Sammelklage: Da muss ich euch ein wenig einbremsen. Denn sowas gibt es in D in diesem Sinne nicht. Näheres dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage
Keine Ahnung, was der Anwalt da gemeint hat. Ich nehme an, dass er da irgendwie falsch zitiert wird. Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie man da an eine in Rumänien ansässige Firma  rankommt und vor allem weswegen und wie man klagen will. Mit "Ich verklage dich wegen irgendwas halt" wird man nicht weit kommen. 


> nur müste dann unser ADMIN so nett sein die mails bzw. anschriften irgendwie weiterzuleiten


Der Admin hier braucht nichts weiter zu leiten, denn jeder User kann hier PN (=Private Nachrichten) an andere User verschicken.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## imperator (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Wembley schrieb:


> Zu eurer Sammelklage: Da muss ich euch ein wenig einbremsen. Denn sowas gibt es in D in diesem Sinne nicht. Näheres dazu hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage
> Keine Ahnung, was der Anwalt da gemeint hat. Ich nehme an, dass er da irgendwie falsch zitiert wird. Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie man da an eine in Rumänien ansässige Firma  rankommt und vor allem weswegen und wie man klagen will. Mit "Ich verklage dich wegen irgendwas halt" wird man nicht weit kommen.
> ...


danke das hatte ich ja vergessen (PN)
ich würde das als unlauterer Wettbewerb tituliern wie auch immer
ist ja schon komisch auf was (wir) so reinfallen .
ich schau mal im Handelregister nach wer der hier in Deutschland angegebene
Leiter oder Verantwortlicher ist.
dauert nur n bischen wegen Anfrage und so
Ach ja der REAnwalt wird da schon was finden meiner hat z.b.
für mich mal einen Gewinn in Belgien erstritten.
Man soll sich nicht alles gefallen lassen
gruß


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



imperator schrieb:


> ich schau mal im Handelregister nach wer der hier in Deutschland angegebene Leiter oder Verantwortlicher ist.


Von einer schweizer Vorratsgesellschaft? :gruebel:


----------



## imperator (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Von einer schweizer Vorratsgesellschaft? :gruebel:


Hat sich für mich erledigt bekam gerade eine mail
Sehr geehrter Movie-Tester Kunde,

Wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr. Falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gern wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Ihr Movie-Tester Serviceteam
---------------------------------------------------- 
Movie-Tester ist ein Service der: 

S.C. NET VENTURE S.R.L. 
Calea Dumbravii 37/B 
RO-550324 Hermannstadt

++ Servicecenter Deutschland ++ 

Fax: 01805-805717 (12 ct. pro Minute) 
Email: service @ movie-tester.net

hatte damit eigentlich nicht grechnet
mal schauen ob da noch was kommt
gruß


----------



## coluche (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Na das ist ja ne Überraschung!  

Du musst denen richtig Angst gemacht haben!


----------



## Pechmarie (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



hauspikachu schrieb:


> Wieso Kalletal??? Laut dem Schreiben das ich bekommen habe sind die doch in Herford. Postfach 1929, 32009 Herford.
> Vielleicht sollten wir mal alle Orte zusammen tragen. :schreiben: Vielleicht bekommen wir ja irgendwann die gesamte BRD zusammen. :rotfl:



Hallo, keine schlechte Idee würde mich auch mal Interessieren. Habe nämlich auch gestutzt bei den Ort "Kalletal", auch bei mir ist es Herfort. Dort habe ich auch mein Widerspruch hingeschickt. Habe aber noch keine Antwort.

Gruss Pechmarie


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: Movie-Tester*



Pechmarie schrieb:


> .....würde mich auch mal Interessieren.


Weil das Inkassounternehmen von Herrn B. mehrere Standorte mit unterschiedlichen Gesellschaften hat - alles ganz legal und sollte euch nicht weiter beunruhigen.


----------



## imperator (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ne Überraschung!
> 
> Du musst denen richtig Angst gemacht haben!


nee einfach hiermit widerrufe ich ... usw.
und das die Fax nummer nicht funktioniert ach ja die DVD will ich ncht schicke ich auch zurück
noch was auf dem Anschriftenfeld des Kopierten Briefkopfes
stand 
Logistik Deutschland und Kalletal man sollte das mal dem Verbraucherschutz
senden überhaupt die Seite kann ich auch nicht erreichen ziemlich wirr
ich bleib aber hier um zu höhren wasaus den anderen geworden ist.
In Zukunft bin ich sehr vorsichtig
gruß@all
imperator


----------



## hauspikachu (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Wembley schrieb:


> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie man da an eine in Rumänien ansässige Firma  rankommt und vor allem weswegen und wie man klagen will. Gruß
> Wembley



In den AGB steht das deutsches Recht gilt. Außerdem gibt es so etwas wie eine Sammelklage. Vielleicht heisst das anders. Aber er sagte das man die richtig dran kriegen kann, wenn er mehrere Namen hat. Die können dann vor Gericht als Nebenkläger auftreten.


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hauspikachu schrieb:


> In den AGB steht das deutsches Recht gilt.


Na und? Die Münchener Anbieter können reinschreiben, so viel sie wollen. So lange die sich anonymisiert am Geschäftsverkehr beteiligen sind sie (für meine Begriffe) disqualifiziert und scheiden als Vertragpartner aus.



hauspikachu schrieb:


> Sammelklage..... Vielleicht heisst das anders.


Das ist eine Hammelplage! Was wirfst du dem Anbeiter eigentlich vor?


----------



## hauspikachu (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Na und? Die Münchener Anbieter können reinschreiben, so viel sie wollen. So lange die sich anonymisiert am Geschäftsverkehr beteiligen sind sie (für meine Begriffe) disqualifiziert und scheiden als Vertragpartner aus.
> 
> Das ist eine Hammelplage! Was wirfst du dem Anbeiter eigentlich vor?


Der Vorwurf lautet [.........]. Wenn du dir die AGB genau durchliest, siehst du wieviele Punkte sie davon nicht erfüllen. Somit kommt also auch kein rechtlicher Vertrag zu stande. Wenn aber kein rechtlicher Vertrag existiert und sie dafür Geld verlangen, nennt man das [.......].

_Zwei Wörter sicherheitshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hauspikachu schrieb:


> Mein Anwalt hat mich darauf hingewiesen das eine Sammelklagee gegen movie-tester.com das Beste wäre.]





hauspikachu schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es so etwas wie eine Sammelklage. Vielleicht heisst das anders.


Lies dich erst mal ein, bevor du weiter un/halbverdautes Zeug von dir gibst und auch dein Anwalt soll sich mal schlau machen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## jupp11 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hauspikachu schrieb:


> Der Vorwurf lautet [.........]. Wenn du dir die AGB genau durchliest, siehst du wieviele Punkte sie davon nicht erfüllen. Somit kommt also auch kein rechtlicher Vertrag zu stande. Wenn aber kein rechtlicher Vertrag existiert und sie dafür Geld verlangen, nennt man das [.......].


Wenn das so einfach wäre, dann frage ich mich, warum nicht schon tausende andere Anwälte auf dieses Ei des Kolumbus gekommen sind.


----------



## wolfi41 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> Der Spaß will ja nicht aufhören. :-D
> 
> Anfang letzter Woche habe ich ein Einschreiben an MioTipp geschickt, mit Anhang (e-mails), wo ich sie an meinem rechtzeitig gesendeten Widerruf erinnert habe. Ich habe sie gewarnt, daß wenn weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen kommen sollten, ich mich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden werde.
> Sieht so aus, als gehe kein Weg daran vorbei, denn es kam noch keine Antwort von denen.
> ...



das gleiche ist mir bei movietester passiert. da sieht man erst nach dem absenden, das man löhnen soll. sie schreiben dann noch daß man eine mail bekommt die man bestätigen muß, damit man tester wird. 
selbstverständlich habe ich die mail nicht bestätigt und gleich in den spam gekickt. aber waren echt hartnäckig und versuchten es mehrmals. und obwohl ich die mail niemals bestätigt habe kam dann die rechnung, dann die erste mahnung, dann die zweite usw. 
ich werde die sache auch malaussitzen, oder hat jemand nen besseren tipp? 

wolfi :scherzkeks:


----------



## MisterZ (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

aussitzen... was besseres kannste nich machen...


----------



## michi72 (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Leute,

bin froh, das Ihr alle schlechte Erfahrungen mit movie-tester gemacht habt. Habe schon geglaubt, mein Mann sei der einzige Dumme gewesen:-p !!! Wir werden die Sache jetzt wohl auch aussitzen müssen, denn die Rechnung kam erst in der letzten Woche. Wir hatten schon einmal Probleme mit einer Firma (nicht über das Internet). Hier kamen auch Schreiben vom Inkassobüro etc. Am Anfang habe ich mir noch die Mühe gemacht und Kündigung bzw. Reaktionen auf die Mahnung geschickt. Da ich aber nie eine Antwort oder Bestätigung erhielt, habe ich irgendwann mal aufgegeben. Die letzte Androhung (vor ca. 2,5 Monaten) war dann eine gerichtliche Vorladung, die natürlich bis heute nicht gekommen ist. War wohl alles nur heiße Luft!! Aus diesem Grund sehe ich diese Sache jetzt auch relativ locker, zumal wir ja nicht die einzigen sind :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks: :scherzkeks: .

LG
Michi


----------



## coluche (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

wolfi41... einer der von anfang an durchgelesen hat! 
Ja gibt´s denn sowas! :-D :supercool: :respekt: :thumb: 



> ich werde die sache auch malaussitzen, oder hat jemand nen besseren tipp?


Also einen Tip darf man nicht geben (Rechtsberatung), aber ich kann dir sagen, daß bei mir die Sache seit Urzeiten vorbei ist. 
Da gibt es nichts zum "Aussitzen", die Briefe wandern einfach von dem Kasten in den Altpapier. [.......]
Ich habe mir sogar überlegt, mich hundert Mal bei denen anzumelden, nur um die zu ärgern :-D, aber mir fehlt die Zeit. 

A propos Zeit... geniesst die eure, kein Grund zur Aufregung.

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatung) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## hans.27 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Movie -tester teilte mir mit,dass ich den Bestätigungslink aktiviert hätte und deswegen ein Vertrag zustande gekommen sei.
Auf meine Einwendung,dass ich keine Test-DVd erhalten hätte,teilten Sie mir heute mit,dass diese nur dann geliefert werden würde,wenn der Bestätigungslink von mir aktiviert worden sei!!!!
Ich werde auf kein Schreiben dieser Firma mehr reagieren


----------



## hauspikachu (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre, dann frage ich mich, warum nicht schon tausende andere Anwälte auf dieses Ei des Kolumbus gekommen sind.



Die Antwort darauf ist ganz einfach. Nur wenige haben wohl die AGB  gelesen. Sonstwürde es wohl hier im Forum nicht heissen das es egal ist was in der AGB steht. Und das sich die Firma anonymisieren würde. Entschuldigt bitte, aber AGB sind rechtlich bindend. Man kann dort nicht reinschreiben was man will. Es muss auch ersichtlich sein mit wem man es zu tun hat. Dafür würde ich empfehlen Ziffer 1 der AGB zu  lesen oder auch Ziffer 5. Wenn man aber nur zum Anwalt geht und ihm nichts vorlegt ausser ein paar Briefen, kann der auch nichts machen. Schliesslich hat er Anwalt und nicht Zauberer gelernt. :magic: 

Was ich nur nicht verstehe ist das wir uns hier gegenseitig bekämpfen. Bist du etwa von movie-tester hier eingeschleust um einen Keil zwischen uns zu treiben, damit sie so weitermachen können wie bisher? :argue: 

Ich werde dieses Forum nicht mehr aufsuchen, da mir das zu blöde wird. Wer wirklich Hilfe haben will kann mir ja ne PN schicken. :keks:


----------



## jupp11 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hauspikachu schrieb:


> . Bist du etwa von movie-tester hier eingeschleust um einen Keil
> zwischen uns zu treiben, damit sie so weitermachen können wie bisher?


klar, schließlich existiert der Laden ja schon seit 2003 und  hat weitblickend  vor vier Jahren 
Agenten eingeschleust
 :szaf:


hauspikachu schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Forum nicht mehr aufsuchen, :


geschieht  meiner Mutter ganz Recht, wenn ich an der Fingern frier, warum kauft sie mir 
auch keine  Handschuhe


----------



## imperator (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@hauspikachu und jupp11
Leute kriegt euch doch wegen der Firma nicht in die Haare,keep smiling
die Firma probiert es immer wieder wenn man da nicht einen iegel davor setzt,
aber wie also doch Re-AW weil der kann das 
AGB's sind bindend es ist sogar vorgeschrieben in old Germany was da drin zustehen hat.
Nur wer hat muße und € dagegen anzustinken??? 
Mir war klar das wenn ich den Link bestätige ich 19.90 im Monat bezahlen muß,wenn es da nicht den gewissen widerruf gibt.
Den mit der ersten mail zurückschicken das war's
Andersrum überlegt mal wenn 1000 leute movie testen wollen wären das 1000
DvD' die jene Firma verschicken muß und wenn die alle widerrufen sind die innerhalb von 1 Monat pleite .
Halt ich will jetzt keinen Verteidigen wollte das nur am Rande mal bemerken.
Wer aufKostenlose Sachen geiert das war vor 10-15 jahren normal da habendie Firmen haufenweise Zeugs verschleudert,das geht ins Geld
Wie schon erwähnt ich schickte die DVD wieder zurück also ist der Firma in dieser Hinsicht kein Schaden entstanden.
und denkt mal an die nettikette oder wie hieß das


----------



## michi72 (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,

ich glaub ich krieg hier die Krise. Als ich heute von der Arbeit kam war meine Tochter (11 JAHRE !!!) tränenüberstromt. Der Grund: Sie hat bei ihren e-mails (über TOGGO) eine Zahlungsaufforderung über € 59,00 zahlbar innerhalb 7 Tage!!!! Sie hätte wohl eine Lebensprognose (!) machen lassen. Was soll denn das nun? Hat jemand hiermit auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Meine Tochter dürfte wohl kaum schon geschäftsfähig sein, oder?

LG
Michi


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



michi72 schrieb:


> Sie hätte wohl eine Lebensprognose (!) machen lassen. Was soll denn das nun? Hat jemand hiermit auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


Gibt´s einen eigenen Thread für 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=42492


----------



## Pukker (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hi liebe victims

ich bin selbst ein Opfer von condome.tv geworden 
ich hab kein ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll,
hab ungefähr vor 3-4tagen ne bestätigungs mail von denen
bekommen hab aber nicht drauf gedrückt,
dann aus lauter hektik hab ich denen geschrieben das ich mich bei denene
nicht angemeldet habe draufhin paar stunden später eine e-mail von condome.tv:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten
Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich
die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt
geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert
werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

------
Ich hab jetzt auf gut deutsch gut scheisse gebaut,
hat einer ahnung was ich jetzt tun sollte??? :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Pukker schrieb:


> hat einer ahnung was ich jetzt tun sollte??:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Lesen, lesen, es steht alles  bereits x-mal beschrieben. Die bist wahrhaftig nicht
 der erste, der sich hier meldet.
Wass du  nicht erwarten kannst: "Tu dies, tu das" Wenn du nicht selber in der Lage bist, 
auf Grund der reichhaltigen Informationen die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen, geh zu
 einer Verbraucherzentrale oder zu einem  Anwalt 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland für Laien verboten.


----------



## Pukker (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Noch eine frage

wegen der Bestätigungs mail,
also wenn ich auf den anmeldebestätigungslink nicht antworte,
dann ist es ja logischer weise kein abgeschlossener Vertarg
oder sehe ich das falsch? Wenn ja dann koennen die mir sowie nichts machen..

sorry wegen der fragerei


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Warum solltest du antworten?  Hast du Sehnsucht nach sinnlosem Emailwechsel?


----------



## Pukker (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Warum solltest du antworten?  Hast du Sehnsucht nach sinnlosem Emailwechsel?



Kann schon sein 

NEIN!!!
Ich wollte nur wissen ob der vertrag erst im laufe ist,
wenn ich auf den bestätigungslink klick und nein ich werde das auch nicht austesten!!


----------



## jupp11 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



> wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten
> Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich
> die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


Das ist kompletter Unfug. Es ist deren Sache sich an die Ermittlungsbehörden  zu wenden,
*nicht* Sache des Users seine Unschuld/Nichtbeteiligung  zu beweisen. Das gilt im übrigen 
 für das gesamte Rechtssystem in Deutschland.  Es ist die übliche Verunsicherungsmasche. 
Falls das immer noch nicht Klarheit verschaffen sollte, deutlicher kann ich nicht werden.


----------



## Pukker (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ja schon klar war jetzt nicht meine frage
aber haben die das recht einfach die daten 
weiterzuleiten das glaube ich eher....


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Was hat das mit der Lösung deines  Problems zu tun?  Man bekommt den 
Eindruck, dass du  unbedingt auf die Schiene der Rechtsberatung verleiten willst.


----------



## peter1304 (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hi capt.
ich halte mich wohlweißlich zurück und werde auf  D A S NICHT ANTWORTEN  :roll: 
gruß aus berlin
peter:-p


----------



## Steve75 (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo zusammen.
Bin neu hier und muß zum Thema SWISS Einkaufsgemeinschaft auch noch ein kleines Schmankerl beitragen. 
Nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Wochen recht unterhaltsamen Schriftverkehr mit diesem "rechtschaffenen Betrieb" führe, habe ich mir mal die Mühe gamcht und mir den "Firmensitz" in Baden-Dättwill näher angesehen. Ein nettes Gebäude: eine Apotheke, ein Ingenieurbüro, eine IT-Firma, Ärzte, ein RECHTSANWALT. Gibt sogar direkt gegenüber ein nettes Schnellrestaurant mit zwei hübschen goldenen Bögen  
Die dort ansässigen Firmen sind schier aus allen Wolken gefallen als sie erfahren haben, welches Unternehmen dort ebenfalls ansässig sein soll. 
Jetzt werde ich erst mal von dieser [.........] eine ladungsfähige Adresse einfordern. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf eine weitere automatisch generierte Antwort von denen.
Wenn es mir zeitlich möglich ist, werde ich Euch schnellstmöglich über den weiteren Verlauf informieren.

Einstweilen lautet die Parole: DURCHHALTEN und nicht unterkriegen lassen. Getreu dem Motto "Schlägt Dir jemand auf die eine Wange, schlage ihm auf die andere!"

Grüße

Steve75


_Begriff wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## carkons (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Lösung deines  Problems zu tun?  Man bekommt den
> Eindruck, dass du  unbedingt auf die Schiene der Rechtsberatung verleiten willst.



Hi Captain,

mit Deinen Bedenken hinsichtlich 'Pukker' hattest Du offensichtlich wieder mal den richtigen Riecher, da man seitdem nichts mehr von ihm hört. :thumb: 

Viele Grüße aus Mainfranken
Carkons :sun:


----------



## Steve75 (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Nochmal zum "Firmensitz" der SWISS AG:

Soeben hat mich eine E-Mail des Eigentümers des Hauses erreicht:

_Sehr geehrter Herr ***

Ich beantworte Ihr gestriges Mail als Verwaltungsrat der Nairinella AG, der Eigentümerin des Geschäftshauses Mellingerstrasse 207, 5405 Baden-Dättwil.

Wir können Ihnen folgendes mitteillen:

Vermutungsweise steht hinter der von Ihnen genannten „Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschft AG“ Herr [...], unbekannten Aufenthaltes. Dieser war mit seiner GmbH früher Mieter in unserem Haus, wurde jedoch schon vor längerer Zeit ausgewiesen. Die Firma ist in Konkurs. Es laufen offenbar verschiedene strafrechtliche Untersuchungen gegen den genannten. Wenden Sie sich doch an die Kantonspolizei des Kantons Aargau, Posten 5400 Baden-Schweiz.

Unsere Gesellschaft ist ebenfalls geschädigt und erwägt eine eigene Strafanzeige. Soweit ich weiss, können die andern, von Ihnen angeschriebenen Mieter unseres Hauses kaum Auskünfte geben.



Mit freundlichen Grüssen



Dr. [...], Fürsprecher
_

Na das sagt dann wohl alles...

_[Namen entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


----------



## Steve75 (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Sorry, die Namen zu entfernen hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen...


----------



## Pukker (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



carkons schrieb:


> Hi Captain,
> 
> mit Deinen Bedenken hinsichtlich 'Pukker' hattest Du offensichtlich wieder mal den richtigen Riecher, da man seitdem nichts mehr von ihm hört. :thumb:
> 
> ...




Nein im gegenteil
ich bin selbst auf der suche nach Informationen
und hier konnte man mir nicht auf meine fragen antworten.
Bis jetzt hat sich die swiss firma bei mir nicht gemeldet
ich bin mir nichts sicher ob ich denen noch eine Kündigung schreiben soll oder 
nicht? Ich weis auch nicht mehr genau wann ich mich bei denen angemeldet habe, das kann schon 1-2 Monate her sein und die Bestätigungs E-mail hab ich erst vor einer woche bekommen. Naja mehr hab ich dazu "jetzt" nicht zu sagen.


----------



## coluche (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Pukker, 

ein bisschen hier durchlesen und das da:

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/.../faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Dann weisst du was du zu tun hast, bzw. nicht zu tun brauchst.

... Wenn es unbedingt sein muss:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/...fileid=5


----------



## hans.27 (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,habe heute Nachricht vom Inkasso-Büro bekommen (movie-tester- I.D.S.Inkassomanagement Herford mit Postfachadresse).Sie schreiben,dass sie es als ihre Aufgabe betrachten,die Angelegenheit in einer ausgleichenden Form zu erledigenund dass sie zu vertretbaren Rücksichtnahmen bereit sind.
Ich werde auf diese Aufforderung nicht reagieren und sie sollen sich bemühen so oft sie wollen
Hans27


----------



## coluche (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hans.27 schrieb:


> Ich werde auf diese Aufforderung nicht reagieren und sie sollen sich bemühen so oft sie wollen
> Hans27


:thumb:


----------



## Steve75 (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Standort "Schweiz" mal wieder

Hat schon mal jemand versucht, die angegebene Tel.Nr. der SWISS anzurufen?
( 00423633... ) Dürfte schwierig werden.
Hier ein Auszug aus einer Pressemeldung der T-Com:

"Ermittlungen haben ergeben, dass über diese Kennzahlengasse Dialerverkehr geführt wird. Aus diesem Grund wurde die Gasse 00423663... in den Auslands-Vermittlungsstellen zur Sperrung angewiesen. Des Weiteren bestehen derzeit auch keine geschäftlichen Beziehungen zwischen der Deutschen Telekom, T-Com und der Mobilkom Liechtenstein AG."


----------



## hauspikachu (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Seit mein Anwwalt denen geschrieben hat ist nichts mehr von denen gekommen. Haben wohl kalte Füße gekriegt und Angst vor einer Erkältung. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Steve75 schrieb:


> Standort "Schweiz" mal wieder
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand versucht, die angegebene Tel.Nr. der SWISS anzurufen?
> ( 00423633... ) Dürfte schwierig werden.


Ist kein Problem, nur teuer. Das ist eine liechtensteinische "Quasimehrwertsnummer" (korrekt: "Mobilnetz für internationale Dienste"). 
Gewisse Schweizer Kreise haben da einen ganzen Block. Ich hab die Nummer aktuell nicht im Kopf, sonst könnte ich Dir sagen, welches liechtensteinische Unternehmen diese Nummern vergeben hat. 

Kuck selbst nach
http://www.llv.li/pdf-llv-ak-mobil_internationale_dienste_01122006.pdf

Früher war das mal eine Dialernummernvariante (v.a. im internationalen Bereich) und zu Pinganrufen wurden solche Nummern ja auch schon missbraucht...

Einige Firmen aus dem Pornobereich verwenden diese Nummern auch für "pay by call". Links kann ich Dir natürlich nicht öffentlich posten 


> Si tiene problemas con este número, por favor marque el:
> 00423 663 900 7**
> *WCI* International rates apply



http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw40/s15042.html

Google mal und staune google
Was man aus dieser Googlerecherche lernen kann, stand bis vor wenigen Tagen auch ausformuliert im Forum "Kassensturz" des Schweizer Fernsehens...


> Die Vorwahl 00423 663 ist eben NICHT eine ganz normale Nummer


schmeiss mal den kompletten Satz in Google :stumm:
Gruezi, Kassensturz!

*Kann mir mal jemand per PN die ominöse 00423 der SWISS zukommen lassen? Ich finde nur eine andere 00423*


----------



## nati (5 März 2007)

*Swiss Einkaufsgesellschaft*

Hallo,

wer hat auch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Einkaufsgesellschaft gemacht. Bekomme kreischhafter Weise Rechnung - ein paar Tage später eine Mahnung.


----------



## coluche (5 März 2007)

*AW: Swiss Einkaufsgesellschaft*



nati schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat auch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Einkaufsgesellschaft gemacht.


ich ... und hunderte andere Leute. Gehst du auf Seite 1 des threads und liest meine ersten Beiträge durch, dann alle anderen wenn du willlst. 
Warum glaubst du hat dieser thread schon 42 Seiten?

Wenn dir das zu viel ist, dann lies gleich das.
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
Das sollte reichen.
Die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft fällt zweifellos in diese Kategorie.


----------



## nati (5 März 2007)

*AW: Swiss Einkaufsgesellschaft*

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort und die Adresse zur Verbraucher..... Der Fall liegt bei uns so, dass meine Tochter wohl auf dieser Seite war (oder auch nicht - kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen) jedenfalls ist sie noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig, was ja bedeutet sie brauchte für den Abschluß eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages meine Einwilligung, was ich denen auch schrieb. Jetzt kommen die damit, dass meine Tochter ja den Vertrag hätte fristgerecht widerrufen hätte können - ansonsten wäre dies ja Betrug


----------



## coluche (5 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ja und?
wo liegt das Problem?

Du tust ja so, als würdest du -die- ernst nehmen :-D !

PS: Hätte-wäre-könnte usw.
auf einen Widerruf hätten die sehr wahrscheinlich nicht reagiert. 
War bei mir jedenfalls so. Weder e-Mail, Schreiben, noch Einschreiben. Ich musste trotzdem das Theater durchmachen (war mir aber damals nicht sehr sicher)


----------



## coluche (5 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Es gibt von den Verbraucherzentralen Musterbriefe:

Brief 1
Brief 2

Dann dürfte die Sache erledigt sein. Alles, was folgt, eignet sich gut für das Kaminfeuer. D.h. egal was du tust, wirst du Mahnungen und dann Drohungen von einem Inkassobüro kriegen, bis sie (oder du :roll: ) aufgeben.
Es stellt sich halt die Frage, ob man sich nicht lieber das Porto spart.


----------



## Steve75 (5 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Jetzt hab ich sie aber...

Schicken die mir meine Anmeldedaten mit gespeicherten IPs. Jetzt hab ich aber Angst :gaehn: 
Was soll ich sagen - ein einfaches IP-Tracing und siehe da - ich lande in Köln, 620 km weit weg von mir. Und das mit einer statischen IP :wall: 
Da hat wohl jemand tief geschlafen...

Wer hat´s erfunden...


----------



## Steve75 (5 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Steve75 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich sie aber...
> 
> Schicken die mir meine Anmeldedaten mit gespeicherten IPs. Jetzt hab ich aber Angst :gaehn:
> Was soll ich sagen - ein einfaches IP-Tracing und siehe da - ich lande in Köln, 620 km weit weg von mir. Und das mit einer statischen IP :wall:
> ...



Nicht daß Mißverständnisse aufkommen:
Meine IP ist dynamisch
Die "Bestätigungs-IP" ist die statische


----------



## Steve75 (6 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die SWISS hat 'ne neue Adresse - aber nicht wie man vermuten könnte in Rumänien...
http://www.easymonitoring.ch/handelsregister/swiss_einkaufsgemeinschaft_ag_779258.aspx


----------



## nati (6 März 2007)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Es ist unglaublich wie viele "Geschädigte" es gibt. Mußte mich nach dem ersten Unglauben erstmal durch Foren wühlen. Habe diese Leutchen bzw. meine minderjährige Tochter hat die auf dem Hals. Und übrigens noch Vorsicht - habe diese Seite dann einmal besucht um zu sehen, was dies sein soll und noch ein zweites Mal um mir die AGBs zu kopieren. Obwohl ich nichts angewählt oder geschweige denn ausgefüllt habe (nach dem ganzen bisherigen Ärger) erschienen wiederum zwei neue Anmeldebestätigungen. Habe wie schon vor auf Rechnung und Mahnung unwillig und recht unflätig reagiert. Aber ich glaube, die geben so schnell keine Ruhe. An dem Tag, wo diese [.......] einen Euro von mir sieht - da fällt Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Steve75 schrieb:


> Die SWISS hat 'ne neue Adresse - aber nicht wie man vermuten könnte in Rumänien...
> http://www.easymonitoring.ch/handelsregister/swiss_einkaufsgemeinschaft_ag_779258.aspx


man zieht dem Mobilfunkdingens hinterher
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/mobilfunkverbund_ag_CH-170.3.027.590-8.htm


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2007)

*AW: Condome.tv*



nati schrieb:


> ....habe diese Seite dann einmal besucht um zu sehen, was dies sein soll und noch ein zweites Mal um mir die AGBs zu kopieren. Obwohl ich nichts angewählt oder geschweige denn ausgefüllt habe erschienen wiederum zwei neue Anmeldebestätigungen.


Wie erschienen die dir? Berichte bitte etwas genauer, damit wir den Anschluss nicht verlieren.


----------



## homst (6 März 2007)

*AW: Condome.tv*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wie erschienen die dir? Berichte bitte etwas genauer, damit wir den Anschluss nicht verlieren.


Hallo, ich bin neu hier und bei der Suche nach "movie-tester.com" hier gelandet. Ich habe es aber zu tun mit TMS Logistik GmbH, Berlin.Der Preis  von 80.-€ pro Quartal ist allerdings gleich. Nun habe ich in der neuen PcGo gelesen: u.a. "Wenn Sie in eine Abo-Falle getappt sind, brauchen Sie nicht zahlen." und Hilfe sollte man auf dieser Seite hier bekommen.
Wie schauts aus?


----------



## coluche (6 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo homst,

"Die beste helfende Hand sitzt am eigenen Arm" habe ich neulich gehört und dieser Spruch gefällt mir. In Deutschland ist Rechtsberatung verboten, das dürfen nur Anwälte und Verbraucherzentralen und dieses Forum hält sich fest an den Regeln. Also wirst du niemals direkte Tips zu sehen bekommen, wie "tu das, mach das". 

Aber es gibt weitaus genug Lesestoff für dich, damit du entscheiden kannst, was du tun solltest. Angefangen mit meinem Lieblingslink:

verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Musterbrief (ob´s hilft?):
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5
oder
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/...

Wenn du mehr wissen willst (Erfahrungen, Meinungen), kann ich dir nur empfehlen, dich Seite für Seite durch diesen Thread zu kämpfen.


----------



## homst (6 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Vielen Dank erst einmal, vielleicht komme ich ja um die 240.-€ herum. Die Firma ist eh schon sauer, weil ich sie darauf angesprochen habe, ob es sich bei den zu testenden DVD´s [.........]
Kann man das eigentlich feststellen, ob es sich um Originalware handelt oder nicht??

_Nicht beweisbare Vermutung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## nati (7 März 2007)

*AW: Condome.tv*

wie jede andere [.......] auch - viel Werbung was man alles gewinnen könnte und frei zugesandt bekäme; unten links das Kleingedruckte und ganz zum Schluß die eigentlich interessanten Dinge. Nachdem mir ohne mein Zutun hier nach jedem Besuch auf dieser Internetseite jeweils eine erneute Anmeldung ins Haus geflattert ist, bezweifele ich jetzt ernsthaft, dass meine Tochter sich bei denen angeblich unter falschem Geburtsdatum angemeldet haben soll.

Nachdem ich immer auf meine anderen Schreiben umgehend eine entsprechende Antwort erhalten hatte, hat die Antwort auf meine letzte Mail-Bombe doch "recht lange gedauert". Zusammenfassend "hätten mails zur Kenntnis genommen - würden dennoch auf ihre Forderungen bestehen".

Bleibt den Leutchen ja unbelassen, dies zu tun - ich hoffe auch immer noch auf Wunder - nur ...........

In diesem Zusammenhang wäre noch interessant zu erfahren ob ein solcher Anbieter nicht die Pflicht hat, sich davon zu überzeugen, ob es sich bei dem Anmelder tatsächlich um eine volljährige Person handelt. Von verschiedenen Chats weis ich, dass dies anhand der ersten Stellen der Nummer des Perso überprüft wird. Falls dies der Fall sein sollte dürfte das Jugendschutzgesetz greifen.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2007)

*AW: Condome.tv*



nati schrieb:


> ...wäre noch interessant zu erfahren ob ein solcher Anbieter nicht die Pflicht hat, sich davon zu überzeugen, ob es sich bei dem Anmelder tatsächlich um eine volljährige Person handelt.


Nicht nur das. Der Anbieter hat Vorkehrungen zu treffen, damit ein Missbrauch zumindest deutlich erschwert wird. Er hat Plausibilitätsprüfungen für die einzugebenden Daten vorzusehen - macht er das nicht, nimmt er unter Umständen den Missbrauch billigend in Kauf und ist damit selbst bedingt dran Schuld, wenn ihn jemand um die Vergütung seiner angeblich erbrachten Leistung (was auch immer das ist) behumst.


----------



## nati (7 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, 
las gerade den Eintrag - meine Lütte (gleichen Alters) soll angeblich bei condome.tv (gewinnspiel usw.) mitgemacht haben und fast 100,-- Euro latzen. Lese mal meine Beiträge zum Thema Swiss.  Wir können uns zusammentun und heraus kommt:

             EIN LANGLEBIGES KONDOM MIT PROGNOSE !!!!!!

Ich bleib jetzt erst mal cool.
grüße


----------



## nati (7 März 2007)

*AW: Condome.tv*

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort - hast Du vielleicht entsprechende Links wo man die Gesetzestexte oder Verordnungen einsehen kann.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

www.rechtliches.de


----------



## Goldfisch (8 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Immer wieder MOVIE TESTER!!!!
Hallo zusammen,
heute bekomme ich einen Anruf vom I.D.S Inkassomanagement, Herford und die wollten wissen wann ich Ihre Forderung von nunmehr 136,72 € bezahlen werde. Ich habe gesagt, dass ich nicht zur Zahlung bereit bin. Die nette Dame sagte mir dann nun werde Sie die Angelegenheit der Mahnabteilung übergeben. 
Nun meine Fragen : Ist noch jemand in der gleichen Situatuion ? Wenn ja, dann geben Sie mir bitte hier im Forum Bescheid wie Sie sich verhalten haben. Die Grundfrage ist : Was können die noch alles verablassen ?


----------



## sylverstar (8 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Immer wieder MOVIE TESTER!!!!
> Hallo zusammen,
> heute bekomme ich einen Anruf vom I.D.S Inkassomanagement, Herford und die wollten wissen wann ich Ihre Forderung von nunmehr 136,72 € bezahlen werde. Ich habe gesagt, dass ich nicht zur Zahlung bereit bin. Die nette Dame sagte mir dann nun werde Sie die Angelegenheit der Mahnabteilung übergeben.
> Nun meine Fragen : Ist noch jemand in der gleichen Situatuion ? Wenn ja, dann geben Sie mir bitte hier im Forum Bescheid wie Sie sich verhalten haben. Die Grundfrage ist : Was können die noch alles verablassen ?




Hallo Goldfisch!
mich haben die auch mehrfach versucht anzurufen, ich hatte denen ebenfalls gesagt das ich nicht zahlen werde usw. kurze zeit später erhielt ich einen brief vom I.D.S inkasso.. wo dann noch drinne stand das sie bereit wären mir entgegen zukommen und man sich über eine Ratenzahlung einigen könnte. darauf habe ich nicht reagiert, und ich habe jetzt auch um die 2 wochen nichts mehr von denen gehört!  ich hoffe das bleibt auch so..vllt geben die dann ja mal auf  

LG


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Goldfisch schrieb:


> Die Grundfrage ist : Was können die noch alles verablassen ?


Sie könnten, wenn sie wollen würden, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen (das wäre bei dir aber der erste, der da käme). Ansonsten bleibt es ihnen unbenommen, auch gleich ein Gericht zur Klärung anzurufen, was aber in so einem Fall mWn auch noch nie passiert ist und als eher unwahrscheinlich gilt. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen da ein paar Schreiben, 1-2 Anrufe und dann.... das große warten. Aber auf was, das konnte hier bislang noch niemand genau erklären - ich nehme an, da wird auf den Nimmerleinstag gewartet.


----------



## nati (9 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine Mahnung erhalten und die angeblich anderen Anmeldungen mit einem entprechenden Vermerk zurückgesandt. 
Ich warte täglich auf eine neue Mahnung und letztendlich wird sich wohl dieses Inkassounternehmen einschalten. Keinen Cent sehen die von mir - höchstens dann, wenn Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen.:-p 
Man wird weitersehen und schauen, was das Thema Swiss noch so ergibt !!


----------



## Goldfisch (9 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo nati,
die sind ganz schnell. Gestern hatte ich einen Anruf, heute kommt ein Schreiben " LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE " Aber wenn ich die Beiträge hier im Forum lese, dann ist diese Vorgehensweise bei denen üblich.
Ich habe heute mehrmal versucht das I.D.S. Inkassobüro anzurufen. Vergeblich - die Rufnummer ist immer besetzt - :-p :-p 
Mal sehen was die sich noch einfallen lassen.


----------



## coluche (9 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

warum versuchst du die anzurufen? :roll: 

hast du nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Goldfisch (9 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Es ist wirklich wahr. Man sollte mit denen nicht die Zeit vergeuden.:szaf:


----------



## gblum (12 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo liebe Forumteilnehmer,
Heute am 12.3.07 habe ihnun wieder einmal nach langer Zeit über die I.D.S. Ikassomangement der Swiss Einkausgemeinschaft AG swissecommerce bezogen auf Mahnschreiben vom 6.10.06 und 27.11.06 die "lETZTE ZAHLUNSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE" erhalten.
Kurze Zusammenfassun für Neue Mitglieder: Ich habe an einem TV-Quiz teinehmen wolen... als ich bemerkte, dass es kostenpflichtig ist, wenn ih über die 1. Stufe hinauskomme, habe ich die Seite verlssen ohne weitere Angaben zu meiner Person. Allerdings bekam ich kurz darauf ie 1.Rechnung an meine Postanschrift in Höhe von 10,00 EURO, die ich nicht bezahlt habe und auch per E-Mail und Fax verweigerte aus o.g. Grund. Inzwischen ist die Forderung auf 52,44 EURO "gewachsen". Tolle Rendite. Was soll ich nun machen? Der Verbraucherschutz riet mir, nicht zu reagieren, jedoch schnell zu reagieren, wenn ein gerichtliches Schreiben ins Haus flattert. Weiß irgendjemand mehr bzw. hat jemand von Euch bereits  die letzte Aufforderung vor Klage erhalten?
Für eine schnellInfo wäreih sehr dankbar. Ichbin nun doch leicht beunruhigt und wieder einmal verunsichert.
gblum-hamburg


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Wenn du dich nicht registriert hast, wie haben die dann von deinen Daten erfahren? Schreibt man dich per E-Mail als "_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ..._" oder mit deinem vollständigen Adresssatz und "_Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr gblum, ..._" an?


----------



## gblum (12 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Nein, ich meine damit, dass ich die zuvor ausgefüllten Feldangaben zum Einstieg nicht abgeschickt, sondern wieder gelöscht und die Seite verlassen habe
gblum-hamburg


----------



## sylverstar (12 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> Weiß irgendjemand mehr bzw. hat jemand von Euch bereits  die letzte Aufforderung vor Klage erhalten?
> Für eine schnellInfo wäreih sehr dankbar. Ichbin nun doch leicht beunruhigt und wieder einmal verunsichert.
> gblum-hamburg



Hey 
also ich denke du brauchst dir auch jetzt keine großen sorgen machen, wie du weißt erst tätig werden sobald ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid eingeflogen kommt. ich selbst habe so einen brief von IDS noch nicht bekommen, habe bis jetzt ca. 3 wochen nix mehr gehört..hab so die stille hoffnung das die aufgegeben haben 

gruß sylverstar


----------



## nati (13 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



gblum schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forumteilnehmer,
> Heute am 12.3.07 habe ihnun wieder einmal nach langer Zeit über die I.D.S. Ikassomangement der Swiss Einkausgemeinschaft AG swissecommerce bezogen auf Mahnschreiben vom 6.10.06 und 27.11.06 die "lETZTE ZAHLUNSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE" erhalten.



Zu Beginn des ganzen Troubles hatte ich mir die entsprechende Seite angeschaut, um zu erfahren wo meine kleine Tochter sich angeblich angemeldet hätte. Das erste Mal hab ich die AGBs nur gelesen und beim zweiten Mal hab ich mir die AGBs kopiert. [.......] zu zwei weiteren Anmeldungen [.......]. Was mir noch aufgefallen war, dass die angeblichen Anmeldetermine nicht stimmen und  zurückverlegt wurden. Tja - abwarten und Tee trinken.

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Goldfisch (13 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo ihr lieben Leidensgenossen,
ich habe mit Datum  vom 8.3.2007 die " LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE " erhalten. Einen Tag vorher haben die bei mir angerufen und wollten wissen wie ich dann die Summe von 141,85 € bezahlen wollte. Ich habe der Dame am Telefon gesagt, dass ich überhaupt nicht bezahle werde. Danach kam dann der eben beschriebene Brief.
Und überhaupt, die können ja garnicht beweisen, dass sie geschrieben haben.


----------



## coluche (13 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

:-D  Wird wohl das letzte Schreiben von denen gewesen sein.


----------



## homst (13 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> :-D  Wird wohl das letzte Schreiben von denen gewesen sein.


Hallo, deinWort in Gottes Ohr. Bei mir ist heute die erste Mahnung der Buchungsstelle "movie-tester", Herford angekommen. Ich werde mal den von dir vorgeschlagenen Brief der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin zurückschicken. Wahrscheinlich könnte ich mir das sparen, aber versuchen kann man es ja.


----------



## coluche (13 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



> dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


don´t worry man!

Ich habe mir sogar überlegt, mich aus langeweile mal 50x bei denen anzumelden, damit sie mehr Arbeit haben. Aber aus Rücksicht zu den armen Bäumen, die für deren Serien-droh-briefe abgeholzt werden, habe ich es sein lassen. :sun: 



> Wahrscheinlich könnte ich mir das sparen, aber versuchen kann man es ja.


So können sie dich besser einschätzen und gleich in die gigantische Excel-Liste eintragen, für die kommenden Serienbriefe :-D.
Keep cool.


----------



## Captain Picard (13 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



coluche schrieb:


> Aber aus Rücksicht zu den armen Bäumen, die für deren Serien-droh-briefe abgeholzt werden, habe ich es sein lassen. :sun:


Na wenigsten brauchen für die virtuellen Mülleimer keine Bäume abgeholzt zu werden


----------



## Steve75 (15 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Na bitte, wer sagt's denn...
Nach mehrfachen (3) Widerrufen und Anfechtungen des nicht bestehenden Vertrages, ungezählten substanzlosen E-Mails von der SWISS AG, der Feststellung daß die Anmeldedaten manipuliert waren und der darauf logischerweise folgenden Strafanzeige meinerseits bekomme ich heute folgende Nachricht:

_Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir bedauern Ihren Widerruf sehr, falls Sie sich doch noch für unseren Service entscheiden, nehmen wir Sie gerne wieder in unsere Kundendatenbank auf. Sollten Sie eine Rechnung erhalten haben, sehen Sie diese als nichtig an._

Es geht doch :-p
Mein besonderer Dank gilt den Schweizer Ermittlungsbehörden :respekt:


----------



## nati (15 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

suuuuper - herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Steve75 schrieb:


> Mein besonderer Dank gilt den Schweizer Ermittlungsbehörden


...will nicht unken aber was meinst du damit? Glaubst du im Ernst, dass die Rückantwort im Zusammenhang mit den Aktivitäten einer Ermittlungsbehörde steht? Die nämlich hat mWn nicht das Recht sich in zivile Forderungssachen einzumischen.


----------



## Steve75 (15 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Reducal schrieb:


> Die nämlich hat mWn nicht das Recht sich in zivile Forderungssachen einzumischen.



Richtig, in zivile Forderungssachen nicht - aber sagte ich was von Zivilrecht?
Die Strafanzeige meinerseits bezog sich auf einen nachweisbaren Straftatbestand. Und da KÖNNEN nur die einschreiten... 
Und die Antwort der SWISS kam 2 Tage nach meiner Anzeige - da brauche ich nur 1 und 1 zusammenzuzählen, vor allem weil die sich im Vorfeld massiv gegen eine Anerkennung des Widerrufs gesperrt haben.


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Steve75 schrieb:


> Und die Antwort der SWISS kam 2 Tage nach meiner Anzeige


Ein Zeichen mehr, dass du dich verrechnet hast. Aber bleib du in deinem Glauben, wissen tun wir das beide nicht mit Bestimmtheit.


----------



## Helme Haffax (21 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich hab schon seit Wochen nichts mehr gehört. Scheint, als ob sie es aufgegeben hätten.


----------



## MisterZ (22 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich auch nicht, habe mich aber bereits daran gewöhnt nicht mehr belästigt zu werden.
Ich werde allerdings die Newsletter nur im digitalen Papierkorb los, ich werde mich hüten auf "newsletter abbestellen" zu klicken... Oder wie löst ihr das?


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



MisterZ schrieb:


> ....ich werde mich hüten auf "newsletter abbestellen" zu klicken...


Gut so, und ignorieren bis hin zur Einstellung einer neuen E-Mailadresse. Wer auf "abbestellen" reinfällt, macht seine E-Mailadresse für die Spamer erst interessant.


----------



## Gerry71 (23 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Habe mich auch ein wenig eingelesen, weil meine Schwester fast auf die Masche hereingefallen wäre. Habe ihr empfohlen, die Sache "auszusitzen". 
Widerruf ist natürlich erfolgt (Fax), obwohl die Widerrufsfrist mangels WR-Belehrung immer noch läuft. 

Falls es jemand interessiert: 
Ich habe eben bei "Mein-Parteibuch.com" im Gästebuch zu diesem Thema folgenden aktuellen Beitrag (von heute Morgen) gelesen:

Das Inkassobüro I.D.S. hat mal wieder ganz schnell einen Rückzieher gemacht. Das bestätigt die empfohlene "die ziehen das sowieso nicht durch, weil sie rechtlich nicht können"-Methode.

"
Hallo zusammen,

Movie-Tester.com wollte mich ebenfalls über den Tisch ziehen. Ich habe natürlich auch keine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten, trotzdem habe ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen und auch eine Eingangsbestätigung erhalten, allerdings mit “Bestätigung: Vetrtagsende 1 Jahr”. Nach zwei Mahnschreiben habe ich letzte Woche dann vom Inkassobüro IDS mein erstes Schreiben bekommen.
Eigentlich war mir klar, dass die das nicht durchziehen, aber weil mein Freund Anwalt ist, hat er einen netten Brief geschrieben und die Begründung des Anspruchs gefordert.
Drei(!) Tage später war schon die Antwort per Brief da.

“… das wir als Inkassounternehmen nur dem Grunde und der Höhe nach fällige und unbestrittene Forderungen bearbeiten, haben wir unsere Tätigkeit in dieser Sache beendet und die Akte geschlossen. Etwaige Anfragen und sonstige Korrespondenz wollen Sie bitte direkt an die Gläubigerin richten, die über die weiteren Schritte zu befinden hat. Insbesondere werden deren Prozessbevollmächtigte zu prüfen haben, ob der Vorgang gerichtlich weiterverfolgt wird.”

So etwas nenne ich einen klaren Rückzieher. Auch wenn ein Inkassounternehmen nur unbestrittende Forderungen eintreiben darf, so tritt es normalerweise doch mit dem Schuldner in Kontakt und legt auf Anfrage die anspruchsbegründenen Unterlagen vor.
Willigt der Schuldner dann nicht ein, muss sowieso die Gläubigerin den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bzw. das Klageverfahren anstreben. Inkassounternehmen ist es nämlich sogar untersagt, gerichtliche Mahnbescheide für ihre Mandanten zu beantragen (Ausnahmefälle bei Inkassounternehmen, die schon seit ca. 1985 ihre Erlaubnis haben). 
"


----------



## Helme Haffax (23 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hast du dazu nen Link? "Mein Parteibuch" hab ich ja seinerzeit darauf aufmerksam gemacht


----------



## Gerry71 (26 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hier der Link:
http://www.mein-parteibuch.com/2006...waltungsrat-juerg-kramer-ein-bisschen-googlen


----------



## Helme Haffax (26 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Danke!


----------



## Helme Haffax (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also, das Inkassounternehmen ist lustig. Die haben mich jetzt sogar angerufen, weil sie wissen wollten, warum ich mich nicht melde. Viel deutlicher kann man eigentlich nicht sagen, dass man keinen Anspruch hat, oder? Ich hab denen gesagt, dass die Forderung von MovieTester nichtig ist, woraifhin sie meinte: “Der Mahnlauf geht weiter, Sie wissen, wie Sie sich verhalten müssen.” Witzig.


----------



## Goldfisch (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo an alle die von MOVIE TESTER genervt werden !
Auch ich wurde angerufen und man wollte wissen wie ich die ausstehenden Forderungen begleichen wollte. Ich habe denen gesagt, dass ich nicht bezahle. Danach kam per Post die " LETZTE ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE " Mir wurde eine Frist bis zum 18.3.2007 gesetzt. Für das Nichtzahlen wurde mir mit den " Rechtsanwälten unsrer Mandandschaft gedroht. Diese würden das Verfahren bis zur Zwangsvollstreckung betreiben.Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Dies zur allgemeinen Info!!:-D :-D :-D


----------



## coluche (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich hätte die Person am Tel. gefragt, ob sie a) eine Angestellte ist, oder b) der Betreiber selbst.
Bei der Antwort a) hätte ich dann gefragt, ob sie sich nicht schämt, für so einen A*******-Verein zu arbeiten.


----------



## telfer (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Zusammen !

Wurde soeben auch von einer netten Dame von I.D.S. angerufen. Habe Ihr gesagt dass ich nicht Zahlen werde, dann drohte Sie mir damit mir eine Letzte Mahnung zu schicken, mal schauen wann die kommt, wird aber sicherlich nicht sehr lange dauern  
Naja sie versuchen es also weiterhin, diesmal anscheinend per Telefon, wahrscheinlich soll das den Druck auf die "Schuldner" erhöhen.

Na dann warten wir mal ab was weiter passiert, ich nehme an das irgendjemand schon einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat ?

Gruß
telfer


----------



## telfer (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich meine ich nehme NICHT an das schon irgendjemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat ?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



telfer schrieb:


> Ich meine ich nehme NICHT an das schon irgendjemand einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen hat ?


bisher nicht, und selbst wenn so ein Versuchsballon losgelassen würde, na und?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


> Man beachte auch die Belehrung am Ende des Dokuments:
> 
> "*Das Gericht hat nicht geprüft, ob dem Antragsteller der Anspruch zusteht.*"


----------



## Helme Haffax (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@Colouche: Damit kannst du dir evtl. ne Klage einfangen, lass mal.


----------



## coluche (29 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Also bis die klagen, dann haben wir hier "The day after tomorrow" :-D


----------



## carkons (30 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@ colouche: Ich glaube, die Aussage von Helme Haffax bezieht sich auf diesen Kommentar von Dir: 
"Bei der Antwort a) hätte ich dann gefragt, ob sie sich nicht schämt, für so einen A*******-Verein zu arbeiten."

Viele Grüße
Carkons :sun:


----------



## Helme Haffax (30 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Tut er


----------



## Warsnurff (30 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Habe jetzt auch ein Schreiben mit "als nächstes klagen" wir. 
Das dürfte ja jetzt das letzte Schreiben gewesen sein. 
Oder die unterhalten noch einen Kanzlei und die Leute nach Inkasso einzuschüchtern. 
Mal sehen bin schon echt gespannt was kommt und ob überhaupt was kommt.


----------



## Jaws (31 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo

gerade eben hat mich auch eine jüngere Dame angerufen. Sie fragte warum ich denn nicht zahlen würde und ob es mir helfen würde, wenn sie mir eine Ratenzahlung anbieten würde   Nein, hab ich gesagt, da ich eh nicht zahle.
Wir sind mit einem neuen Schreiben an mich für nächste Woche verblieben :smile: 

Das nächste mal leg ich gleich auf, da spare ich Zeit.


----------



## Jaws (31 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Jaws schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> gerade eben hat mich auch eine jüngere Dame angerufen. Sie fragte warum ich denn nicht zahlen würde und ob es mir helfen würde, wenn sie mir eine Ratenzahlung anbieten würde   Nein, hab ich gesagt, da ich eh nicht zahle.
> Wir sind mit einem neuen Schreiben an mich für nächste Woche verblieben. Vermutlich dasselbe wie hier schon ein paar beschrieben haben. :smile:
> ...






*Bitte diejenigen, die auch dieses Telefonat führten und dann noch ein Schreiben kriegten, uns auf dem Laufenden halten*


----------



## Helme Haffax (31 März 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Aber sicher


----------



## nati (1 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Jaws schrieb:


> Hallo



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig


----------



## burton (7 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die 12 Kondome monatlich erhalten?


----------



## Helme Haffax (7 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Äh...nein?


----------



## Wembley (7 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



burton schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand die 12 Kondome monatlich erhalten?


Es gibt relativ wenig Infos darüber, wie "zufrieden" die Kunden mit den versprochenen bzw. erbrachten Leistungen sind, falls sie bezahlt haben. Das hat einen einfachen Grund: Für sie ist die Sache gelaufen und melden sich daher kaum mehr in den diversen Foren. Die zahlen, damit sie ihre Ruhe haben und es ist ihnen in vielen Fällen sogar egal, ob die Leistung erbracht wird oder nicht.
Um auf deine konkrete Frage zurückzukommen: Was die Kondomlieferungen anlangt, sind mir keine Infos bekannt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## burton (7 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

wir haben bezahlt und jetzt melden die sich nicht mehr...
hab schon mehrere mails geschickt!


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

@ Burton, das heißt, du wartest auf die Kondomlieferung? Veräppeln gehört hier zum Prinzip - einer bekommt was, der andere nicht. Womöglich sind deine Kundendaten wegen des Umzugs der Firma aber einfach nur untergegangen und evtl. mag man deshalb nicht mit dir kommunizieren. Hier aber zur Sicherheit nochmal der entscheidende Abschnitt der AGB von heute:


> § 2 Leistung und Einsatz
> 
> 2.1 Nach der Anmeldung erhält der Teilnehmer die kostenfreie Lieferung eines Kondoms.
> 
> ...



Andere Frage: ...12 Kondome jeden Monat, für 12 Monate - macht 144 Kondome für 96,00 €, bei diesem _Fachanbieter_. Nehme ich mal meinen Favoriten mit 10 Stück für durchschnittlich 6,00 €, dann ist der Preis durchaus realistisch. Wie kommst du nur auf den Gedanken, dass so eine Website seriös ist? Das ist das Gleiche, wie bei Movie-Tester.de!


----------



## uschibro (14 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Jaws schrieb:


> *Bitte diejenigen, die auch dieses Telefonat führten und dann noch ein Schreiben kriegten, uns auf dem Laufenden halten*



Lange habe ich nichts von diesem sensationellen Verein gehört. Post ungeöffnet in der hintersten Schublade verstaut. Denn den Inhalt konnte ich auch hier im Forum lesen  

Heute rief mich dann auch besagte junge Dame an. Hätte ich mal gleich aufgelegt, als ich gehört habe weswegen die anruft. Sie fragte, wann ich zahlen würde. Daraufhin habe ich ihr, ob Sie nun Angestellte oder sonstiges der Firma ist, mal ordentlich die Meinung gegeigt. Die muss wohl schon abgehärtet sein, denn so wirklich tangiert hat sie das nicht.

Ob ich denn mit einer Einigungszahlung einverstanden sei (als entgegenkommen der Firma)?? Mein Abo sei ja gekündigt. Aha, das ist ja sehr interessant!!!! Jedenfalls habe ich Ihr mitgeteilt, dass ich weder jetzt noch zukünftig irgendetwas an den Verein zahlen werde... 

Bin sehr gespannt was kommt. Hat schon jemand nach dem Anruf wieder Post bekommen???

Wünsche Euch allen ein sonniges Wochenende!!!:-D


----------



## Goldfisch (14 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, ja auch ich hatte das Vergnügen mit dieser Dame zu telefonieren. Als ich ihr ebenfalls sagte, dass ich nicht zahlen werden, hat sie gesagt, dass das Verfahren nun seinen üblichen Gang nehmen würde. Zwei Tage später bekam ich Post mit der " LETZTEN ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE " Mir wurde eine Frist bis zum 18.3.2007 gesetzt. Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich nichts mehr von diesem sonderbaren Verein gehört


----------



## uschibro (14 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Günter schrieb:


> Hallo, ja auch ich hatte das Vergnügen mit dieser Dame zu telefonieren. Als ich ihr ebenfalls sagte, dass ich nicht zahlen werden, hat sie gesagt, dass das Verfahren nun seinen üblichen Gang nehmen würde. Zwei Tage später bekam ich Post mit der " LETZTEN ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG VOR KLAGE " Mir wurde eine Frist bis zum 18.3.2007 gesetzt. Bis zum heutigen Tag habe ich nichts mehr von diesem sonderbaren Verein gehört


Ja fein, also wieder Post für meine Schublade. Das ist doch echt nervig..
Aber vielleicht war es ja wirklich mal die "letzte Post vor Aufgabe" ?!
So lange kann ja eine Klagezustellung auch nicht dauern, oder??


----------



## Goldfisch (14 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



uschibro schrieb:


> Ja fein, also wieder Post für meine Schublade. Das ist doch echt nervig..
> Aber vielleicht war es ja wirklich mal die "letzte Post vor Aufgabe" ?!
> So lange kann ja eine Klagezustellung auch nicht dauern, oder??



Mal schauen was noch kommt. Ich halte alle auf dem Laufenden. Ich wünsche ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende:-p :-p :-p


----------



## Helme Haffax (14 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Gleichfalls


----------



## peter1304 (14 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

och, da kommen noch einige mails, mit der aller, allerletzter mahnung
usw. mit androhungen gericht. schufa und haste nicht gesehn.
ich hoffe nur euer papierkorb ist groß genug für diesen blödsinn
in diesem sinne
gruß aus berlin
peter :-p :-p


----------



## sylverstar (18 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hey leute, ich selbst hatte jetzt seit 2 monaten nichts mehr gehört von denen und dachte die hääten nun aufgegeben! leider nun doch nicht, heute hatte ich auch einen Brief mit ´´letzte zahlungsaufforderung vor klage´´ ich habe bis zum 27.04.07 zeit zahlen.
lassen wir uns mal überraschen was kommt


----------



## uschibro (18 April 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Jipi, ich habe heute auch Post bekommen von IDS für meine Lade. Und heute sogar mal aufgemacht.

Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage

Bis zum 26.04 soll ich dann bitte 146,89 zahlen. Bin gespannt wann die nächste Post kommt.


----------



## Jaws (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



uschibro schrieb:


> Jipi, ich habe heute auch Post bekommen von IDS für meine Lade. Und heute sogar mal aufgemacht.
> 
> Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung vor Klage
> 
> Bis zum 26.04 soll ich dann bitte 146,89 zahlen. Bin gespannt wann die nächste Post kommt.



habe ich heute morgen auch im Briefkasten gehabt! Das ist jetzt schon der 4... oder wars der 5 Brief vom Inkasso-Büro. Ich bin gespannt wieviele da noch kommen mögen... 

Meine Meinung: Hunde, die so bellen, beißen nicht.


----------



## majorcadillac (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Am Freitag auch post von DIS gekriegt.
Inklusive Eintragung ins Schuldnerverzeichniss 
Soll für Genlogie 92,21 Euronen abdrücken, dann werde ich huldvoll gelöscht.
Is doch geil du bekommst nichts, wolltest nur Informationen und wirst jetzt als säumiger Schuldner diffamiert.
Kann man da eigentlich eine Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede oder sowas anleiern?
 In freudiger Erwartung auf die nächste Post 
 Majorcadillac


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



majorcadillac schrieb:


> Kann man da eigentlich eine Anzeige wegen übler Nachrede oder sowas anleiern?


Im Sprachgebrauch dieser ach so seriösen Geschäftsleute nennen die sowas selbst "ehrverletzende Äußerung". Da käme evtl. die üble Nachrede in Betracht. Da aber Eschborn bei Frankfurt ist und dort ein dahingehend nahezu rechtsfreier Raum ist, kann man sich an allen Fingern abzählen, was bei einer Anzeige hinten bei raus kommt. Aber schaden kann sowas nicht. Gehe zu deiner nächsten Polizeidienststelle und erkläre dort den Sachverhalt. Vergiss nicht einen Strafantrag wegen aller in Frage kommender Delikte gegen den Verantwortlichen (*Herrn P.) zu stellen.

*Herr P. hat auf dem Schreiben seine eingescannte Unterschrift hinterlassen.


----------



## peanuts (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich finde §187 besser. Kreditgefährdung ist genau der Tatbestand, der hier erfüllt wird. Und ich würde die Strafanzeige direkt an die (zuständige) Staatsanwaltschaft schicken statt bei der Polizei mir den Mund fusslig zu reden.


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



peanuts schrieb:


> direkt an die (zuständige) Staatsanwaltschaft


Ist auch ein Weg und womöglich der erfolgversprechendere als der über die Polizei. Allerdings bearbeitet in Frankfurt solche Delikte mWn nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft sondern die Amtsanwaltschaft. 





> Anschrift: 60311 Frankfurt am Main, Battonnstraße 40 - 42


----------



## peanuts (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich denke, die Post kommt in jedem Fall an :-D


----------



## blowfish (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ob eine Anzeige in der Staatsanwaltschaft schneller bearbeitet wird, möchte ich bezweifel. Ermittlungen dieser Art macht immer noch die Polizei. Wenn dann eine laienhafte Anzeige von einer Privatperson an eine Staatsanwaltschaft geht und der Mitteilende dann noch einmal vernommen werden muß. das dauert 
Staatsanwaltschaft--> für Tatort zuständige Polizei--> für Wohnsitz zuständige Polizei. Nennt man dann auf die lange Bank schieben.:juggle:


----------



## hans.27 (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,habe gestern zum 3.Mal ein Schreiben des Inkassobüro´s in Sachen"movietester" bekommen.1.Hinweis in rot:Achtung neue Bankverbindung und 2.sollten Sie nicht zahlen, kommen erhebliche Mehrkosten auf Sie zu.
Habe das Schreiben nach dem Lesen in den Papierkorb befördert.Wie wollen die überhaupt beweisen,dass ich das Schreiben bekommen habe?
hans.27


----------



## Jaws (20 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hans.27 schrieb:


> Hallo,habe gestern zum 3.Mal ein Schreiben des Inkassobüro´s in Sachen"movietester" bekommen.1.Hinweis in rot:Achtung neue Bankverbindung und 2.sollten Sie nicht zahlen, kommen erhebliche Mehrkosten auf Sie zu.
> Habe das Schreiben nach dem Lesen in den Papierkorb befördert.Wie wollen die überhaupt beweisen,dass ich das Schreiben bekommen habe?
> hans.27



beweisen könnten sie das, wenn es per Einschreiben verschickt wurde. Ich glaube aber, dass dann auch dem Umschlag des Briefes ein Einschreiben-Aufkleber drauf wäre/ ist.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (20 Mai 2007)

*Neue Bankverbindung?*



Jaws schrieb:


> Achtung neue Bankverbindung


Und was ist mit dem bisherigen Konto? Hat die alte Bank nicht mehr mitgespielt?

Es könnte sinnvoll sein, der neuen Bank den Briefwechsel mit dieser Firma mitzuteilen und die Frage aufzuwerfen, ob die Bank sich zum Handlanger einer Firma mit derart umstrittenen Methoden machen will.

Vielleicht steht dann auf der nächsten Mahnung gleich wieder eine neue Bankverbindung?

Wuschel


----------



## behsmephisto (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Testen und IDS*

Hallo an alle!

Mr. X und der Webside-Müll nimmt allmählich Gestalt an.
Bei mir leider genau der gleiche Mist bei movie-tester. Ich habe heute ebenfalls das gleiche Schreiben bekommen mit dem roten Stempel und der neuen Bankverbindung. Ich hab dann mal zum Hörer gegriffen und eine Dame von IDS am Apparat gehabt, zumindest hat sie das behauptet. Sie bot mir dann einen "Vergleich" mit Sonderkündigung an. Ich solle einfach die 79,80 € bezahlen und würde dann nie wieder was von movie-tester oder IDS hören. Klar, verar... kann ich mich auch alleine.
Auf meine Frage, wer denn eigentlich Mr.X wäre, der den Brief unterschrieben hat, konnte sie mir keine Antwort geben.
Soweit ich weiß darf man nicht mit X unterschreiben, außer man ist des Lesens und Schreibens nicht mächtig. Wenn dem der Fall ist, was ist das für eine Firma? 
Ich habe ihr dann gesagt, sie solle mir den Vergleich zuschicken damit ich ihn meinem Anwalt vorlegen kann, mal sehen was kommt. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

behsmephisto


----------



## hans.27 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
habe heute ein Schreiben von IDS bekommen,in dem sie mir mitteilen,dass sie bezug auf gespräche mit ihren Hause nehmen.Ich habe niemals mit diesen Leuten auch nur ein einziges Wort gewechselt.Zum anderen bieten sie an,eine gütliche Regelung herbeiführen zu wollen,sie wären bereit mir entgegen zukommen und es könnten angemessene Ratenzahlungen vereinbart werden.
Ich werde auf dieses Schreiben nicht reagieren.
Gruss hans.27


----------



## hans.27 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Peter,danke für Deine aufmunteren Worte.Genau das glaube ich,denn warum sollten sie erst mit Klage drohen und dann so ein Angebot machen?
Gruss aus der Lüneburger Heide
hans.27


----------



## peter1304 (31 Mai 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo hans
du kannst es mir ruhig glauben von diesem [........] wirst du noch div.
droh und mahnschreiben erhalten aber im endeffekt geht es aus wie das hornberger scheißen "ES PASSIERT NICHTS" wenn dieses [.......] merkt, daß von dir nichts zuholen ist werden sie die schreiben einstellen
also kopf hoch und durch in diesen sinne
gruß aus berlin
peter  :-p :-p :-p

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## biski08 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo. Habe mir soeben mal die vielen Kommentare durchgelesen. Ich habe ebenfalls Probleme mit mit dieser firma. Habe mich im dezember 2006 bei condome.tv angemeldet und mir ebenfalls den ganzen mist der dort so schön klein und versteckt steht nicht duchgelesen. Ich kam von irgendeiner anderen gewinnspielseite dort hin und hatte nur gelesen das man 80.000€ dort gewinnen könnte und nicht das man 96€ für irgenwelche kondome bezahlen muss. Irgendwann kam dann ne Mahnung der ich nicht viel Beachtung geschenkt habe. Nun habe ich aber eine Forderungsaufstellung von der deutschen Inkassostelle über 130,34€ bekommen und muss sagen das mir schon ein bisschen der Stift geht. Vor allem steht da jetzt auch noch drin das sie mir einen negativen Eintrag im Schuldnerverzeichnis gemacht haben. Habe 2 Wochen vorher auch noch ne Mahnung von Movie-tester.com bekommen. Auch diese Website ist ja ebenfalls mit dieser Firma in Verbindung zu bringen. Ebenfalls mit nem roten Stempel von wegen neue Bankverbindung wie in einem Bericht vorher erwähnt. Meine Frage ist nun wie ich weiter vorgehen soll? Alles ignorieren? Bezahlen? Abwarten? Ich habe schon ein wenig Panik muss ich sagen. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. MfG Kevin


----------



## Goldfisch (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Kevin, ich schlage mich mit dieser sonderbaren Firma seit dem 9. August2006 herum. Alle Drohbrief, einschließlich Briefe vom Inkassobüro, habe ich bisher in den Mülleimer geworfen. Das ist auch nach meiner Meinung der richtige Platz für solche Schreiben. Will damit sagen : Halt die Ohren steif und []. Seit dem 8.3 2007 habe ich nichts mehr von dieser sonderbaren Firma gehört.
Ich denke die haben es nun endgültig aufgegeben.
Gruß Goldfisch:-p :-p :-p :-p


----------



## biski08 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Goldfisch. Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann auch mal abwarten und schauen was passiert. Habe halt Angst das ich durch diesen angeblichen Eintrag im Schuldnerverzeichnis nicht mehr Kreditwürdig bin. MfG Kevin


----------



## Goldfisch (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



biski08 schrieb:


> Hallo Goldfisch. Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann auch mal abwarten und schauen was passiert. Habe halt Angst das ich durch diesen angeblichen Eintrag im Schuldnerverzeichnis nicht mehr Kreditwürdig bin. MfG Kevin



Hallo Kevin,
es ist alles nur Panikmache und heiße Luft. Verhalte dich ruhig und ausdauernd.:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## KKücker (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



remski schrieb:


> tja, nun hat es mich erwischt - abends irgendwann bei movie-tester reingeschaut, mich blenden lassen, nicht richtig das kleingesdruckte gelesen und nun habe ich (natürlich längst nach ablauf der widerspruchsfrist) die erste rechnung als email: 79,80 im Voraus für drei monate...
> 
> hab erstmal geantwortet, dass ich sofort kündige und mir rechtliche schritte vorbehalte, anwalt einschalten werde usw.
> 
> ...



Mich haben sie jetzt erwischt versuche alles um da wieder rauszukommen.
Die Frage ist nur wie?? Bezahlen werde ich nicht.

Hat da jemand einen Rat barat??? Habe überlegt da bei der Lebensberatung
ein Urteil zugunsten des Klienten gefällt wurde,kann ich das doch auch ignorieren.


----------



## KKücker (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



biski08 schrieb:


> Hallo Goldfisch. Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde dann auch mal abwarten und schauen was passiert. Habe halt Angst das ich durch diesen angeblichen Eintrag im Schuldnerverzeichnis nicht mehr Kreditwürdig bin. MfG Kevin



Habe diesen Movietester auch am Hals . Habe eine DVD zugeschickt bekommen und nicht reagiert, weil ich die AGB bestimmungen nicht zugestimmt habe. Schreibe laufend Mails ob sie mich mißverstehn, die bekommen von mir keinen Cent! Werde auch ruhe bewahren.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (23 Juni 2007)

*Schuldnerverzeichnis*



biski08 schrieb:


> ...Habe halt Angst das ich durch diesen angeblichen Eintrag im Schuldnerverzeichnis nicht mehr Kreditwürdig bin. MfG Kevin


Ins Schuldnerverzeichnis kommst du nur, wenn du z.B. eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung über dein Vermögen (früher: Offenbarungseid) abgelegt hast. Das Schuldnerverzeichnis wird beim Amtsgericht geführt und nicht bei irgendwelchen halbseidenen "Gläubigern".

Aufgrund des Briefwechsels mit deinen "Freunden" wird das Schuldnerverzeichnis garantiert nicht tätig, siehe hier: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/zpo/__915.html

Es könnte höchstens sein, dass die Herrschaften trachten, dich in einen Internet-Pranger einzutragen, der - natürlich - im Ausland gehostet wird. So was wird bei Google sehr schnell von der Suche ausgeschlossen, ist also auch eher harmlos.

Gönne dir lieber das Vergnügen und schreibe den Herrschaften ein paar unverschämte Briefe nach dem Vorbild von Henryk Broder.

Wuschel


----------



## Taufrisch (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,

hier meldet sich ein Swiss-Opfer. Auf Condome.tv reingefallen und 99,50 EUR bezahlt. Die haben noch nicht mal welche geschickt  (doch - ein Probekondom).  Aber in etlichen Mails fest behauptet, es sei kein Zahlungseingang festzustellen. Heute kam die Krönung der Fa. DIS: Forderung von 149,xx per Brief und als dreiste Verdummung eine Mail, in der sich DIS entschuldigt, sie hätte die Zinsen falsch berechnet, es seien nur 129,xx EUR zu bezahlen.

Leider habe ich erst jetzt dieses Forum gefunden, das mir durch seine Beiträge die Augen geöffnet und auch einige Sorge genommen hat. 
Vielen Dank an alle Schreiber. 
Die 99,50 hatte ich leider schon im Mai dieses Jahres bezahlt. Aber mehr gibts jetzt nicht!

Nach dem Hinweis auf die Antworten von Henryk Broder. konnte ich herzlich darüber lachen und habe auch gleich in dieser Art geantwortet.

Leider hat meine geliebte Gattin auf movie-tester reagiert, da wird aber nicht bezahlt. Ich werde eher zum Autor satirischer Schreiben. 

DIS schreibt also noch - aus Eschborn. Ich überlege, den dortigen Briefkasten mit Bauschaum zu versiegeln, es ist ziemlich in der Nähe. Aber es wird wohl bei der Überlegung bleiben. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Mave (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo ich bin auch betroffen von den machenschaften dieser Personen ich habe vo 6 wochen einen Brief mit einem Kondom drin bekommen, ca eine Woche später kam eine Zahlungserinnerung über 96,00€. Darauf hin habe ich dieser Firma Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG Projekt: condome.tv einen Brief zurück gesandt das es sich um einen Irrtum handele und ich nie etwas bestellt oder bestellt haben kann da ich zu dem besagten Zeitpunkt Dienstlich unterwegs gewesen sei. Auf diesen Brief habe ich dann nichts mehr gehört bis zu heutigen Tag an den von der Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH eine Forderung über 174,69€ Euro kam. Jetzt weis ich nicht richtig wie ich vorgehen soll ob ich nochmals einen Brief schicken soll oder direkt zum Rechtsanwalt laufen soll damit. Oder einfach ignorieren.

Bitte um Ratschlag

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Falls du für den Condom keine Verwendung mehr hast, könntest du ihn ja auch an die DIS schicken. Sollen die sich doch noch ein bisschen damit beschäftigen, ist immerhin deren Eigentum. Ich persönlich dann noch einen virtuellen Stinkefinger beilegen.




> So wie du schreibst, hat ganz klassisch jemand deine Daten bei oder zu der Anmeldung missbräuchlich verwendet. Das ist wie bei der berühmten, anonymen Pizzabestellung an den Nachbarn. Und wer, frage ich dich, hat den schwarzen Peter? Der Pizzabäcker natürlich! Soll sich doch diese schweizer Firma um die Aufklärung des Sachverhalts kümmern - dich tangiert das nur periphär, auch wenn ............. anderer Meinung ist. Die wiederum sind nur Mahnungsschreiber, weiter nichts!


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Neu ist, dass jetzt die DIS (und nicht mehr die IDS-Herford) für die SWISS inkassiert. Ist man am zentralisieren?


----------



## Taufrisch (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Swiss-DIS und Konsorten nutzen eben auf schamloseste Weise die Unsicherheiten und Ängste ihrer "Kunden" aus. Sie nutzen dabei subtil-perfide Tricks und haben sicherlich genug Geld gesammelt, um sich erstklassigen juristischen Beistand zu leisten. Trotzdem müssen sie immer wieder umziehen, die Adressen wechseln, was den Schluss zulässt, das sie genau wissen, wieviel Dreck sie an ihren "Stecken" haben.

Die beruhigendste Nachricht, die ich aus den vorangegangenen Beiträgen vernommen habe, ist die, dass noch kein einziger gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid bekannt ist. Denn nur die haben wirklich Gewicht. Alles andere ist nur Papier mit Druckerschwärze. Natürlich ärgert man sich über diese Schreiben/Mails, aber das ist ja genau deren Plan. 

Falls es doch zu offiziell, gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden (die per Einschreiben, mit Rückschein etc. gesendet sind) kommen sollte, beinhaltet das die Möglichkeit zum Einspruch. Es wird einem von Rechts wegen die Möglichkeit gegeben, die Vorgänge von einem unabhängigen Richter/Staatsangestellten prüfen zu lassen. Den Herren Swiss und Co ist das sicherlich zu viel Arbeit und zu gefährlich.

Also mache ich meinem Ärger und meiner Wut ein bisschen Luft mit möglichst unflätigen Schreiben. Ganz stillzuhalten lässt denen wohl den Schluss zu, sie müssten es weiter probieren, ihre Opfer einzuschüchtern, die haben ja sonst nichts zu tun. 

Ich mache mir dabei keine Illusionen, dass man die S[ edit] zu fassen kriegt, die müssen nämlich aalglatt sein. Selbst wenn sie mal für ihre Zeche bezahlen sollten, werden sie umgehend eine neue Firma aufmachen, da muss einfach vielzuviel Geld zu holen sein.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Taufrisch schrieb:


> ....haben sicherlich genug Geld gesammelt, um sich erstklassigen juristischen Beistand zu leisten.


Den Eindruck konnte ich bislang nicht gewinnen.


----------



## KKücker (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



remski schrieb:


> tja, nun hat es mich erwischt - abends irgendwann bei movie-tester reingeschaut, mich blenden lassen, nicht richtig das kleingesdruckte gelesen und nun habe ich (natürlich längst nach ablauf der widerspruchsfrist) die erste rechnung als email: 79,80 im Voraus für drei monate...
> 
> hab erstmal geantwortet, dass ich sofort kündige und mir rechtliche schritte vorbehalte, anwalt einschalten werde usw.
> 
> ...


Mir ist es genauso ergangen, habe aber die AGB  durchgelesen und bin sofort wieder raus. Das schlimme ist habegleichzeitig einen Fühererscheintest  mitgemacht,das dieser kostenpflichtig ist nicht bemerkt die wollen doch glatt 79Euro es ist dieselbe Firma,die auch Movietester betreibt!
Hänge nun zweimal in der Kacke!
Diese hat den Sitz in Rumänien. Rechnungstelle Bad Salzuflen oder Herford
Bin auch schon dagegen angegangen wobei die darauf bestehen ein Jahresabo eingegangen zu sein


----------



## Goldfisch (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



KKücker schrieb:


> Mir ist es genauso ergangen, habe aber die AGB  durchgelesen und bin sofort wieder raus. Das schlimme ist habegleichzeitig einen Fühererscheintest  mitgemacht,das dieser kostenpflichtig ist nicht bemerkt die wollen doch glatt 79Euro es ist dieselbe Firma,die auch Movietester betreibt!
> Hänge nun zweimal in der Kacke!
> Diese hat den Sitz in Rumänien. Rechnungstelle Bad Salzuflen oder Herford
> Bin auch schon dagegen angegangen wobei die darauf bestehen ein Jahresabo eingegangen zu sein


Hallo,
[......] Ich schlage mich seit dem 3.8.2006 mit denen. Ich habe keine Zahlung geleistet obwohl die mir schon mit einem Inkassobüro gedroht haben. Zur Zeit scheint es als ob sie das [........] Unterfangen aufgegeban haben. Seit dem 8. 3.2007 habe ich nichts mehr von diesen " Leuten " gehört.

Also: [......]

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR
_


----------



## Haaner (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, 
auch ich habe das Glück, mich intensiv mit movie-tester beschäftigen zu dürfen.:wall: 
Werde mich ähnlich wie Ihr verhalten und weiter abwarten. 
Es hat gutgetan Eure mails dazu zulesen.


----------



## Meerle (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
ich bin leider auch bei Movie-Tester angemeldet. Und habe mich natürlich nicht informiert, was ich machen kann.
Ich habe denen eine Ratenzahlung angeboten und die erste Rate überwiesen gehabt. Nach zwei Tagen war sie wieder auf meinem Konto, angeblich war eine falsche Kontonummer angegeben und ich bekam einen Brief mit einer anderen Bankverbindung. Doch dort war das gleiche Problem. Nun habe ich die dritte Banverbindung bekommen und habe mich endlich mal im Internet informiert und festgestellt, dass das wirklich nur [.......] ist. Aber da ich ja auf die Ratenzahlung eingegangen bin, bedeutet dass doch, dass ich den Vertrag akzeptiert habe, oder? Kann ich die Zahlung trotzdem noch verweigern?

Vielen Dank...

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Welchen Vertrag bittschön? Und die Tatsache, dass laufend irgendwelche Institutionen denen die Konten schließen dürfte deine Fragen ja wohl hinreichend beantworten.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Dieses Unternehmen spekuliert auf Unwissenheit und Unerfahrenheit. 
Glaube kaum, dass sie  sich jemals  mehr  als mit  albernen Mahnungen und 
Drohungen bemerkbar machen werden.


----------



## KKücker (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Meerle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin leider auch bei Movie-Tester angemeldet. Und habe mich natürlich nicht informiert, was ich machen kann.
> Ich habe denen eine Ratenzahlung angeboten und die erste Rate überwiesen gehabt. Nach zwei Tagen war sie wieder auf meinem Konto, angeblich war eine falsche Kontonummer angegeben und ich bekam einen Brief mit einer anderen Bankverbindung. Doch dort war das gleiche Problem. Nun habe ich die dritte Banverbindung bekommen und habe mich endlich mal im Internet informiert und festgestellt, dass das wirklich nur Abzocke ist. Aber da ich ja auf die Ratenzahlung eingegangen bin, bedeutet dass doch, dass ich den Vertrag akzeptiert habe, oder? Kann ich die Zahlung trotzdem noch verweigern?
> 
> Vielen Dank...


Ich habe einen Brief gefaxt über das Urteil von München das ist ungefäh 14 Tage her und noch keine Rückmeldung bekomme. An deiner Stelle würde ich nichts mehr bezahlen, denn das ist ja wohl Irreführung wenn so viele Konten nichts annehmen. Bei mir bekam ich auch eine zweite Kontostelle einmal Herford und dann Bad Salzuflen hatte aber sowieso noch nichts überwiesen und mach es auch nicht ! Also sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen!


----------



## Sunnysdream (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, mir ist es auch passiert mit movie tester... nach langem hin und her habe ich 4 Monate gar nichts mehr von denen gehörtt und bekam heute ein Schreiben von I.D.S.. Inkassodienst.. nun muß ich 136€ zahlen... was kann ich tun? Was passiert, wenn ich nicht zahle?
Angeblich muß man, wenn man den Button angeklickt hat um DVD kostenlos abzuholen den Vetrag einhalten, den man damit eingegangen ist... doch man bekommt ja noch eine Bestätigungsmail, die ich nicht bestätigt habe und trotzdem bin ich angeblich angemeldet.. versteh ich nicht.. und man bekommt halt erst die DVD´s wenn man den Betrag gezahlt hat... hä? Ich wollte den Vetrag nicht eingehen und habe deshalb die Bestätigungsmail einfach gelöscht.. bin aber durch den Button.. kostenlos DVD´s abholen den Vetrag eingegangen.. und telefonisch habe ich dort auch keinen ereicht, doch die genervte Lady vom Inkassodienst meint, dass man die natürlich erreicht von dieser Firma die unlauteren Wettbewerb betreibt..

HILFE

Liebe Grüße
Sonja


----------



## hans.27 (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hi,lasst euch nicht auf irgendwelche Raten zahlungen oder ähnliches ein.Ich schlage mich mit dieser Firma seit dez.06 rum,habe bereits 2 Schreiben von 2 verschieden Inkassobüros bekommen,zuletzt vor ca 2 Monaten.ich habe überhaupt nicht reagiert und bis heute haben die sich auch nicht wieder gemeldet.Sie hestten mir aber einen Brief geschrieben,in dem sie mir mitteilten,"nach Rücksprache mit unserem Haus...".ich habe keine r. mit denen gehabt,sie hatten mal hier angerufen und ich habe ohne etwas zu sagen,aufgelegt.
Also Kopf hoch
Heiner


----------



## Sunnysdream (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ich habe einfach angst, dass es nachher ein vermerk in der schufa gibt, denn das wäre im moment überhaupt nicht gut. wir wollen uns ein haus kaufen und dann wäre es eine katastrophe wenn in der schufaauskunft etwas von einem inkassodienst steht. vielleichi gehen sie auch noch gerichtlich vor... 

grüßle sonja


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Sunnysdream schrieb:


> ich habe einfach angst, dass es nachher ein vermerk in der schufa gibt,
> grüßle sonja


Dazu müssten die Mitglied bei der Schufa sein und das sind die mit Sicherheit nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner.....

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Sunnysdream schrieb:


> ich habe einfach angst, dass es nachher ein vermerk in der schufa gibt,
> .... vielleichi gehen sie auch noch gerichtlich vor...


Mit genau dieser perfiden Art ( völlig unbegründete) Ängste zu schüren, schüchtern 
diese "Unternehmen" unerfahrene User ein. Weder das eine  noch das andere ist zu 
befürchten. Vor Gericht  haben sich die Knaben aus der  "kostenlos"  Branche 
zweimal gewagt und haben  beide Male  mit Pauken und Trompeten verloren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Mit Schreiben vom 24.10.2006 (Creditreform) und 26.10.2006 (Schufa) bestätigten mir beide Institutionen, dass sie mit den von mir angefragten Inkassounternehmen nicht zusammenarbeiten. Ob die im Fall Swiss EK tätigen Inkassounternehmen dazugehören, werde ich hier natürlich nicht erwähnen


----------



## movie geschaedigter (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo erstmal....
musste mich hier extra anmelden, um erstmal antworten zu koennen, aber ich checkte genau, es fallen keine kosten dafuer an!
Ich bin auch so ein geschaedigter wie 99% der User hier, und vin auf movietester reingefallen!
Anfang Januar, ich sah eine Anzeige "kostenlos Movie Tester" und dachte, machste da mal mit, was kann schon so schlimm dabei sein!
Registrierte mich, bestaetigte die E-Mail und wartete!
Es kam eine DVD, halb zerkratzt, an, in einem Umschlag, keine DVD Huelle, nur in Papier gepackt!
Ich versuche den Film zu sehen "Lola rennt", naja, nach 5 minuten im DVD Player und 5 minuten im Laptop gab ich es auf, und legte sie zur Seite!
Eine Woche spaeter die Rechnung, 78,90 Euro fuer 3 monate....ok, dachte ich mir, das muessen ja unmengen an Filmen sein, bei dem Preis und zahlte!
Nach ca 4 Wochen kam ein Umschlag mit 2 Filmen (Kriegsfilme sollten es sein), und das gleiche Problem...leichte, fast nicht erkennbare Kratzer.
Ich schrieb denen eine E-Mail, das
1. wo im Internet die Boegen sind, zum ausfuellen (wir sind ja ein Film tester)
2. die DVD's haben kratzer, so kann man die Filme nicht richtig anschauen
3. Ich bin H4, und muss 2 monate sparen, um die Summe aufzubringen, und moechte sofort kuendigen.

3 Tage spaeter kam ein Brief an, wo man mir schrieb, das ich doch bitte die Boegen anfordern muss, und dann *sollte* man die per Fax an eine 0180-???? (<---weiss die nummer nicht mehr) zurueck schicken!

Sie schrieben nix, von wegen DVD's zerkratzt oder die bestaetigung meiner Kuendigung!
Aber es kamen keine Filme mehr und das war schoen und ich dachte, das sich das nun erledigt hat!
Heute, 4 Monate spaeter, kommt eine Rechnung ins Haus geflattert...wie nennen sie den....Folgerechnung, hoehe: 79,80 Euro!

Freundin macht riessen Stunk, will mich raus schmeissen und ich soll zusehen wie ich das schaffe, sie macht nix. Naja, sie ist nun in anderen foren und fand heraus:
-ist eine ungarische Fa
-99% sagen, nix zahlen
-wer eine Kuedigung schreibt, bestaetigt das man einen Vertrag eingegangen ist

Wo sie das alles gelesen hat, sagt sie nicht!

Naja, ich schrieb denen eine E-Mail, eine "Zweite Kuendigung", bin mal gespannt, was da zurueck kommt!

P.S.: Vielleicht wiederhole ich mich hier gerade, aber 50 Seiten zu lesen, ist mir doch zu viel, sorry


----------



## KKücker (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

genau am selben Tag hab ich das gleiche gemacht, eine DVD wurde mir auch zugeschickt Loa rennt ! Liegt noch in der Schublade. Weigere mich wehement zu zahlen. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Ich habe Zeit und werde mich wie so viele nicht darum kümmern was die Schreibe. Die müßten vor Gericht beweisen das ich den AGB zugestimmt habe. Viele Grüße KKücker


----------



## movie geschaedigter (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Kann es sein, das Du ein *Haekchen* in ein Kaestchen gemacht hast, um weiter zu kommen? Denn wenn man da kein Haekchen "heutzutage" macht, kommt man auch nicht weiter!


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



KKücker schrieb:


> ... eine DVD wurde mir auch zugeschickt Loa rennt ! Liegt noch in der Schublade. Weigere mich wehement zu zahlen.


Warum das? Du bekommst eine Leistung und willst nicht zahlen - das stinkt nach Zechpreller!


----------



## movie geschaedigter (16 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Kaum zu glauben, aber wahr:
Eben gerade war die Post da, und da ist die selbe rechnung gekommen wie schon am Samstag, exakt die gleichen Woerter!


----------



## jimbeam2005 (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
bin auch so ein "Condome.tv-Geschädigter". Heute kam per Post von der Deutschen Inkassostelle eine Forderung über 129,64 € (die sich übrigens täglich erhöht wg. Zinsen). Wollte eigentlich zurückschreiben, aber ich werde jetzt doch nicht darauf reagieren und abwarten, bis das gerichtliche Mahnschreiben kommt, erst dann werde ich daraufhin Einspruch einlegen. Desweiteren bin ich der Auffassung, "Schuldnerverzeichnis" hat nichts mit der SCHUFA zu tun, auch wenn erstere ne hübschere Website hat.
Gruss Ralph


----------



## Ignorant (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Bin auch auf diese Firma reingefallen. Es kamen eine Menge Mails, eine Mahnung mit der Post und nun eine Zahlungsaufforderung von der Deutschen Inkassostelle. Vorweg, ich habe nicht vor, auch nur einen roten Cent an diese "Firma" zu bezahlen. 
Bisher habe ich noch überhaupt nicht reagiert, keine Mail, Brief ... an diese Firma . Ist das Klug? Ich dachte, wenn ich nicht reagiere geben die irgendwann mal auf. Eigentlich reicht es doch, erst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hin zu reagieren ? Oder sollte ich denen meine Absicht, nicht zu bezahlen doch mitteilen  ? Was ist klüger ?


----------



## KKücker (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Nun, ich habe geschrieben gefaxt, bekomme doch immer wieder eine Rechnung, und demnächst eine von der Inkassostelle. Ich reagiere jetzt erst
bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid mit einem Einspruch ! Bin jetzt schon gespannt wie das abläuft. Bin absolut nicht gewillt diese hinterhältigen Aufmachungen solcher Seiten zu bezahlen. Mut macht mir das Münchner Urteil vom Januar wo solche Firmen abgekänzelt wurden. Nur Mut


----------



## Ignorant (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Daß die "Freunde" sich von Briefen, Faxen... nicht vom Rechnugs- und Mahnungenschreiben abhalten lassen ist mir schon klar. Ich dachte eher umgekehrt, ob unsere Antwortschreiben die Jungs erstrecht noch mehr animieren, weiterzumachen. 
Und 2., wie sieht das rechtlich aus, wenn man den ankommenden Mail- und Schriftverkehr einfach nur ignoriert?


----------



## blowfish (27 Juli 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Ignorant schrieb:


> wie sieht das rechtlich aus, wenn man den ankommenden Mail- und Schriftverkehr einfach nur ignoriert?



Also rechtlich wird dir das keiner erklären. Nur so viel, es gibt auch Briefkästen, die nicht geleert werden. Glaubst du dass das rechtliche Folgen hat? Es sei denn es liegt ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid dabei, den man voll ignoriert hat.
So was kommt aber nicht ins Mail fach.


----------



## movie geschaedigter (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Es gibt neuigkeiten!
Die von *Movie Tester* haben sich gemeldet, die deren Mail:



> wir haben Ihre E-Mail erhalten.
> Leider können wir Sie nicht als Kunden in unserem System ausfindig machen, da wir Sie nicht eindeutig zuordnen können.
> 
> Bitte geben Sie uns bei Ihrer Rückantwort Ihre kompletten  Angaben an, die Sie bei Ihrer Anmeldung gemacht haben, damit wir Ihr Anliegen zeitnah bearbeiten können.
> ...



Ich werde nicht darauf antworten, und abwarten was passiert!


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Mich würde mal interessieren, was für DVDs da überhaupt verschickt werden. Sind das als Originale erkennbare Datenträger oder ist mit bloßem Auge bereits erkennbar, dass es sich hier lediglich um beschriebene Rohlinge handelt?


----------



## movie geschaedigter (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Das sind erkennbare DVD's, zumindest von dem einem Film "Lola rennt"! Nur das komische noch dabei ist, das die in keiner Huelle sind, sondern in einem Papier Umschlag fuer CD's!


----------



## jupp11 (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



movie geschaedigter schrieb:


> Nur das komische noch dabei ist, das die in keiner Huelle sind, sondern in einem Papier Umschlag fuer CD's!


Dann besteht eine sehr große Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich nicht um Orginal-DVDs handelt...
(um es gaaaaanz vorsichtig auszudrücken)


----------



## MisterZ (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ich hatte nie eine Test-DVD erhalten. Nur Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkassobescheide, immer wieder dieselben Emails und einen Anruf einer Dame, die mich belehren wollte, dass ich noch eine offene Rechnung hätte und wann ich endlich zahlen würde. Also summa summarum: man bekommt bei der Anmeldung bei den vielen Webseiten der Firma viel Ofenmaterial zum Heizen.


----------



## KKücker (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



MisterZ schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie eine Test-DVD erhalten. Nur Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Inkassobescheide, immer wieder dieselben Emails und einen Anruf einer Dame, die mich belehren wollte, dass ich noch eine offene Rechnung hätte und wann ich endlich zahlen würde. Also summa summarum: man bekommt bei der Anmeldung bei den vielen Webseiten der Firma viel Ofenmaterial zum Heizen.


Das ist eine große Beruhigung so etwas zu hören. Habe bei Ombudsmann nachgefragt es ist ja eine Schlichtungstelle die versucht haben diese Firma zu erreichen. War für die Katz! Der Anwalt riet mir nicht zu bezahlen. Man sollte reagieren bei einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Na ja werde abwarten und sehen was passiert. Ich habe ja erst zwei Rechnungen mit von 1,73 Euro Verzugszinsen und 3.50 Euro Mahnkosten bekommen sind auch schon 85 Euro ! Vielen Dank für die Nachrichten


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



KKücker schrieb:


> Man sollte reagieren bei einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid.


Falls  der käme (was ich sehr stark bezweifle ) wäre auch nicht mehr zu tun, als ein Kreuzchen 
an der richtigen Stelle machen  und im frankierten Briefumschlag zurück zu schicken...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## MisterZ (4 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



KKücker schrieb:


> Das ist eine große Beruhigung so etwas zu hören. Habe bei Ombudsmann nachgefragt es ist ja eine Schlichtungstelle die versucht haben diese Firma zu erreichen. War für die Katz! Der Anwalt riet mir nicht zu bezahlen. Man sollte reagieren bei einen Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Na ja werde abwarten und sehen was passiert. Ich habe ja erst zwei Rechnungen mit von 1,73 Euro Verzugszinsen und 3.50 Euro Mahnkosten bekommen sind auch schon 85 Euro ! Vielen Dank für die Nachrichten



Yo, einfach abwarten. Einfach nicht reagieren. Und zwar auf gar nichts reagieren. Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid wirst Du von der Firma nicht bekommen (siehe vergangene Beiträge). Erfreue Dich an der Erfahrung und gebe dein Wissen weiter an andere. Ich habe mir seit diesem Vorfall "Officer Blue" installiert. Eine kleine Hilfe beim Surfen, um vor Seiten gewarnt zu werden, deren Inhalt von anderen Usern beurteilt wurde. Und das Programm ist Freeware.


----------



## jimbeam2005 (4 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hab hier ein super-link gefunden, der viele von "uns" beruhigen wird:

h**p://board.gulli.com/thread/681946-auf-abzocker-reingefallen---was-dagegen-unternehmen/

Gruss
jimbeam


----------



## Meerle (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Nachdem ich nun kurzzeitig Ruhe hatte und das Unternehmchen noch 3x seine Bankverbindung gewechselt hat, kam heute nun der Inkasso-Brief.
Leider macht es mir ein sehr mulmiges Gefühl, aber das wird schon vergehen. Wie ich aus den vorhergehenden Beiträgen rausgelesen habe, wurde da nicht reagiert, sondern man muss wirklich erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid etwas tun? (will nur sicher gehen  )
Habe schon extra meine E-Mail-Adresse geändert, weil ich keinen Nerv auf die ständigen Mails von denen hatte. Ich hoffe, dass der Spuk bald endlich vorbei ist.


----------



## Goldfisch (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Einfach die Sache aussitzen. Mir ist es ebenso gegangen. Ich habe mich auf keine Schreiben gemeldet und siehe da die haben es aufgegeben.:-p :-p :-p


----------



## KKücker (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Auch ich habe ein Inkassoschreiben erhalten und werde abwarten was alles noch passiert. Reagiere erst bei einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ! Mut macht mir die Éntscheidung von München, die diese versteckte kostenfallen
solcher Betreiber abgeschmettert haben.:


----------



## Nidaro (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Nachdem ich einige Monate Ruhe vor denen hatte, kam heute ein Schreiben eines Anwaltsbüros [.....] aus Hiddenhausen, daß ich nunmehr die Kosten an sie zu überweisen hätte. Zahltermin 22.08.07. Soll ich mich immer noch ruhig verhalten?

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Nidaro schrieb:


> Zahltermin 22.08.07. Soll ich mich immer noch ruhig verhalten?


Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass es ein anderer Name und anderes Briefpapier ist?


----------



## Nidaro (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass es ein anderer Name und anderes Briefpapier ist?




naja, so ein amtliches Schreiben vom Anwalt hat schon was!


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Nidaro schrieb:


> naja, so ein amtliches Schreiben vom Anwalt hat schon was!


Anwälte verschicken keine amtlichen  Schreiben. Amtliches gibt es nur vom Gericht.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Die tun gerne so, als ob es amtlich wäre, das ist aber nur kleine Kinder erschrecken  Taktik.


----------



## sylverstar (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo liebe ´´movie-tester´´ freunde :-D  ich hatte auch gedacht das nun ruhe ist da ich seit fast 4 monaten nix gehört habe aber heute kam auch bei mir ein brief vom Anwalt aus ´´Hiddenhausen´´.  es war schon nett zu lesen das seine Mandantin mit der Geduld am ende wäre und ich bis zum 22.8. zahlen solle..156,34 €
und an jedem weiteren verzugstag kommen 0,01 € zinsen oben drauf..:-p 
auch die unterschrift ist gütig ´´Hochachtungsvoll..Rechtsanwalt´´

ich hoffe echt dass das nun langsam mal war und nich nochmehr kommt.
liebe grüße


----------



## jupp11 (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



sylverstar schrieb:


> aber heute kam auch bei mir ein brief vom Anwalt aus ´´H. ´´


Kleine Beruhigungslektüre zum Thema Anwälte aus H. 
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...walte-laeube-hasenbaumer-mahnen-fur-simsende/


----------



## Nidaro (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

ok, danke für die infos! 

dann will mal weiter nix machen und abwarten!


----------



## KKücker (10 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Nidaro schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einige Monate Ruhe vor denen hatte, kam heute ein Schreiben eines Anwaltsbüros [.....] aus Hiddenhausen, daß ich nunmehr die Kosten an sie zu überweisen hätte. Zahltermin 22.08.07. Soll ich mich immer noch ruhig verhalten?
> 
> _Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_



An deiner Stelle würde ich erst reagieren wenn ein Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid
kommt.Habe von einem Rechtsanwalt die gleiche Auskunft erhalten nur dann zu reagieren wenn es so kommen sollte, was er stark anzweifelt. Nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen !


----------



## Goldfisch (11 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Es scheint so, dass eine große Briefflut des Anwaltsbüro [......] das Bundesgebiet überschwemmt. Auch ich habe nach viermonatigen Pause so ein Schreiben erhalten. Ich habe einmal im Internet nachgesehen was das für ein " Büro " ist. Es scheint mir das I.D.S. Inkassomanagment  Herford dahinter zu stecken. 
Ich habe gestern zu den Anwälten angerufen und gebeten mich doch endlich in Ruhe zulassen, da ich nie eine Verpflichtung gegenüber MOVIE - TESTER eingegangen bin. Ich habe der Dame am Telefon gesagt, dass ich wahrscheinlich einmal die Seite von MOVIE - TESTER besucht habe. Aber daraus kann kein Vertrag entstehen. Die Dame am Telefon war nett und war auch meiner Meinung. Ich habe dann zum Schluß gesagt, dass das Schreiben sofort in den Papierkorb gewandert ist.
Mal shen was nun wird!!!!
Übrigens die Forderung beläuft sich auch bei mir auf 156,34 €

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Helme Haffax (14 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Jo, bei mir auch das anwaltliche Schreiben. Aber die gehen mir inzwischen so auf den Sack, dass ich auch vor Gericht gegen sie verlieren würde.


----------



## movie geschaedigter (17 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ohje, Ihr seid schon bei den schreiben von den Anwaelten, und ich habe eine
Zahlungserinnerung
bekommen:
Rechnung: 79.80 Euro
Verzugszinsen: 2.22 Euro
Mahnkosten: 3.50 Euro
_____________________
gesamt:       85.52 Euro



Soll ich da wirklich noch immer nicht darauf Antworten?
Ich wuede die ja gerne mal anrufen und sagen, das ich keinen Vertrag eingehen wollte, sondern nur das kostenlose dings bums mal versuchen....bla bla bla.....oder soll ich erstmal nix machen?


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Denk einfach mal über eine  alte chinesische Weisheit nach: "Wer nichts sagt,
 kann auch nichts falsches sagen".


----------



## blowfish (17 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Helme Haffax schrieb:


> Aber die gehen mir inzwischen so auf den Sack, dass ich auch vor Gericht gegen sie verlieren würde.



Und warum solltest du vor Gericht verlieren? Hast du ev. denen ein Angebot über Teilzahlung gemacht oder die Vorderung anerkannt?
Man sollte sich hierzu niemals entscheiden. Einmal der Vorderung widersprochen und dann abwarten bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.


----------



## MeisterLampe (18 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,

nach dem ich mich jetzt lange verrückt gemacht habe mit der Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG. Sie mich dann igrnewann nicht mehr haben wollten und alle unterlagen an die DEUTSCHE INKASSOSTELLE abgegeben haben, habe ich jetzt einen Tolle seite zu den Kerlen gefunden.

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/internet-vertragsfallen/

Auf der Seite wird bezüglich condome.tv und andere alles mögliche erklährt. Seit dem ich das gelesen habe habe ich keine Sorgen mehr.

LIES DIE SEITEN!!!!!!!!

Dann bist du deine sorgen los.

Gruß MeisterLampe


----------



## Immo (18 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



MeisterLampe schrieb:


> http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
> http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/internet-vertragsfallen/


zwar schon mehrfach im Forum drauf hingewiesen, schadet aber nicht sie immer wieder mal zu erwähnen


----------



## Ignorant (19 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



blowfish schrieb:


> Und warum solltest du vor Gericht verlieren? Hast du ev. denen ein Angebot über Teilzahlung gemacht oder die Vorderung anerkannt?
> Man sollte sich hierzu niemals entscheiden. Einmal der Vorderung widersprochen und dann abwarten bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.


Ich habe bisher noch überhaupt nicht reagiert, also auch der Forderung noch nicht widersprochen. Sollte ich dies noch tun, oder weiterhin einfach alles ignorieren ?


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Ignorant schrieb:


> Sollte ich dies noch tun, oder weiterhin einfach alles ignorieren ?


Angesichts der nun mittlerweile vorherrschenden Erfahrungen z. B. hier in diesem Forum lohnt es nicht, eine Brieffreundschaft mit den Rechnungs-/Mahnungsversendern einzugehen. Denen fällt immer wieder nur ein anderer Textbaustein ein, mit denen sie versuchen die Rechnungs-/Mahnungsempfänger zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Konstruktiv geht da eigentlich niemand auf einen angebrachten Widerspruch ein. Allerdings zeigt auch die selbe Erfahrung, dass man solche Forderungen eigentlich nahezu nie einklagt, womit jede Briefmarke auf ein Schreiben an die Unternehmen rausgeschmissenes Geld sein dürfte.


----------



## Wembley (19 August 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Ignorant schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher noch überhaupt nicht reagiert, also auch der Forderung noch nicht widersprochen. Sollte ich dies noch tun, oder weiterhin einfach alles ignorieren ?


Ist eine Frage, die jeder im Endeffekt für sich selbst entscheiden muss.
Gedanken dazu hat sich Rolf76 gemacht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=127481#post127481
Da spricht er zwar hauptsächlich von SMS-Verträgen, aber dies lässt sich auch auf das Thema dieses Threads umlegen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## uschibro (5 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Nidaro schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einige Monate Ruhe vor denen hatte, kam heute ein Schreiben eines Anwaltsbüros [.....] aus Hiddenhausen, daß ich nunmehr die Kosten an sie zu überweisen hätte. Zahltermin 22.08.07. Soll ich mich immer noch ruhig verhalten?
> 
> _Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


JA die Ruhe hatte ich auch. Heute kam Post aus Hiddenhausen. Habt Ihr jetzt, nach nichtzahlung nochmal was gehört?? Ich werde es wohl auch wieder zu meinen gesammelten Werken legen.


----------



## Goldfisch (6 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo ihr lieben Leidensgenossen!
Auch ich habe am 8.8 2007 von den " Rechtsanwälten " aus Hiddenhausen eine Frist zur Zahlung von 156,34 € bis zum 22.8.2007 bekommen. 
Ich habe mich beim Verbraucherschutz erkundigt. Die sagten ich sollte mich ruhig verhalten. 
Gegen einen evtl Gerichtsbescheid sollte man sofort Widerspruch einlegen. Aber die Herren beim Verbraucherschutz meinten, dass es nicht so weit kommen würde. Das würde bedeuten, dass nun endgültig Ruhe ist.


----------



## torfi (8 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch ein "Kunde" der Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft, leider. Ich hatte mich für ein Gewinnspiel registriert und erhielt dann Nachricht, dass ich von nun an stolzer Besitzer des Kondomabos bin (99 Euro)...grins...hab aber nie was erhalten.
Nach einer ersten Mahnung, die per Post kam (nach ca. 3 Monaten), hab ich nach ca. 2 Monaten ein Brief vom Inkassobüro erhalten, eine zweite oder dritte Mahnung hab ich nie erhalten?! Na ja, ich werde nun auch mal wieder das Papier zum Container bringen und warten.:scherzkeks: 
[........]

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## jimbeam2005 (9 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

bekam vor 2 Tagen per e-mail ne "Mahnung" vom Inkassounternehmen, als Anhang im PDF-Format.
Tja, was soll ich sagen, es ist ja allgemein bekannt, Anhänge von unbekannten Absendern nicht zu öffnen, und daran hab ich mich gehalten. Die e-mail wurde als JUNK gekennzeichnet und verschwand daraufhin im Nirwana. Alle noch kommenden werden den selben Weg nehmen  :sun: :smile: :scherzkeks: 
Gruss
jimbeam


----------



## torfi (9 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Tja, ich habe in der Zwischenzeit mal wieder ne Mail bekommen, in welcher sie sich für die Anmeldung bedankt haben?! Die scheinen etwas verplant zu sein. Bald ist ja wieder kühler, dann hab ich schon ein wenig Papier zum heizen...:scherzkeks:


----------



## Schorch (27 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Servus,
Aufgrund eben jener ominösen "Swiss Einkaufgemeinschaft AG" hab nun auch Ich mich mal hier angemeldet...

Ich meldete mich NIEMALS auf deren Seite an, habe folglich auch NIEMALS meine Adresse oder sonstiges da angegeben, aber dennoch kamen zuerst Email mit Zahlungsauforderungen-->Ignoriert und in Spam odner Verschoben (daher mittlerweile nicht mehr vorhanden), dann kam ein Brief--> Mülleimer und noch ein Brief--> dasselbe Ritual. Dann wieder ne Mail, mit der Drohung alles an ein Inkasso Unternehmen zu schicken.

Und nun bekomme Ich doch tatsächlich ein Brief der "Deutschen Inkassostelle" das Ich doch gefälligst innehalb von 5 Tagen 131.49€ zahlen soll.

Achso,
In einer der Mail stand einmal meine angebliche geloggte IP...die gehörte nur leider nicht zum Adress Pools meines ISP's (Arcor)...

Dennoch, was tun?

mfg


----------



## Schorch (27 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Bitte vorherigen Eintrag löschen, habe eben einen Thread gefunden der genau auf mich passt..

Ja Ich weiß, die Suche hätte mir geholfen...Sorry:wall:


----------



## Schorch (27 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Servus,
Aufgrund eben jener ominösen "Swiss Einkaufgemeinschaft AG" hab nun auch Ich mich mal hier angemeldet...

Ich meldete mich NIEMALS auf deren Seite (condome.tv) an, habe folglich auch NIEMALS meine Adresse oder sonstiges da angegeben, aber dennoch kamen zuerst Email mit Zahlungsauforderungen-->Ignoriert und in Spam odner Verschoben (daher mittlerweile nicht mehr vorhanden), dann kam ein Brief--> Mülleimer und noch ein Brief--> dasselbe Ritual. Dann wieder ne Mail, mit der Drohung alles an ein Inkasso Unternehmen zu schicken.

Und nun bekomme Ich doch tatsächlich ein Brief der "Deutschen Inkassostelle" das Ich doch gefälligst innehalb von 5 Tagen 131.49€ zahlen soll.

Achso,
In einer der Mail stand einmal meine angebliche geloggte IP...die gehörte nur leider nicht zum Adress Pools meines ISP's (Arcor)...

Dennoch, was tun?

mfg


----------



## jupp11 (27 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Schorch schrieb:


> dennoch, was tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Dieser Thread läuft jetzt seit 16 Monaten mit fast 600 Postings. Es dürfte kaum etwas geben,
 was nicht schon  berichtet und abgehandelt  wurde. 
Vor allem hat  noch nie jemand berichtet, das der Laden ernst  macht. so what?


----------



## Muckel (28 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Juhu!!! auch ich darf mich zu den Auserwählten zählen die bei Movie-tester reingefallen ist :wall:.Bei mir wars ein Gewinnspiel,Adresse ausgefülltabgesendet,dann machte sich das nächste Fenster auf wo ich meine Handynummer eingeben sollte,was ich NICHT getan habe.Ich habe dann beide Fenster oben rechts am kreuz weggeklickt.Und darauf kriegte ich eine E-Mail das ich mit meiner HandyNr.die Anmeldung bestätigt hätte.Der Witz überhaupt die haben eine Handynr. angegeben die gehört mir gar nicht :scherzkeks:Ich hatte die ganze sache schon vergessen,da bekamm ich so eine bekloppte DVD,ich nur Hääää.wo kommt das denn her???mit Briefchen ich hätte mich ja angemeldet:-?Ich die sachen bei seite gelegt(die können mich mal)Promt zwei Wochen später tatataaaa die erste rechnung,hab darauf hin den Kram gekündigt und die sachen zurück geschickt,dann Mahnung.Und seit Gestern befinde ich mich in Stufe zwei I.D.S. INKASSOMANAGEMENT HERFORD :-D.Als ich Gestern den Brief sah war mir ganz schön mulmig,war sogar am überlegen ob ich Bezahlen soll,für etwas was ich nicht wollte :wall: aber nach dem ich mich hier eingelesen habe,brauche ich das wohl wirklich nicht ,ODER???


----------



## Wildberry (28 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
mich hat es nun auch erwischt, ich habe im März 2007 von der Firma Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft - condome.tv eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. Diese habe ich ignoriert. Nun war langhe Ruhe. Gestern flatterte ein Brief von der Deutsche Inkassostelle - Geschäftsführer [ edit]  bei mir ein, wo sie für diese Firma das Geld eintreiben. Nun verlangen sie 132,26 €. Ich habe denen ein Fax mit unterschriebenen widerspruch geschickt und die Zahlung des geforderten Betrages abgelehnt und verwies auf das laufende Verfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft (Aktenzeichen liegt vor) und verwies auf die Schweizer polizei, wo ebenfalls eine Anzeige vorliegt. Der Geschäftsführer [ edit]  - deutsche Inkassostelle zuckt sich nicht. Mir auch etgal, heute erweitere ich meine Strafanzeige und stelle ebenso Anzeige gegen das Inkassobüro.
Was soll ich nun tun? Ist es richtig das ich nicht zahle? Ich wäre über euren Ratschlag sehr dankbar.
Gruss und schönen Freitag Wildberry:-D


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Wildberry schrieb:


> ... verwies auf das laufende Verfahren bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft (Aktenzeichen liegt vor) und verwies auf die Schweizer polizei, wo ebenfalls eine Anzeige vorliegt. Der Geschäftsführer U.P. - deutsche Inkassostelle zuckt sich nicht.


Das mit der Schweizer Polizei ist sowas von unsinnig, wie noch was. Das Thema ist in der Alpenrepublik abgeschlossen! Was meinst du soll P. tun, wenn seine Maschinen nunmal einen Datensatz verarbeiten und es nicht sein Job ist, gerade bei dir locker zu lassen? Es geht um den Reingewinn, Befindlichkeiten interessieren da keine alte Sa... - genau so solltest du das auch betrachten. Hast du schon mal in Viech zahlen sehen?


Wildberry schrieb:


> ...Mir auch etgal, heute erweitere ich meine Strafanzeige und stelle ebenso Anzeige gegen das Inkassobüro.
> Was soll ich nun tun? Ist es richtig das ich nicht zahle?


Die Anzeigenerweiterung war überflüssig, wie ein Kropf. Ziehe deinen Weg so durch, wie bisher und versuche nicht die Verantwortung an untaugliche Stellen zu verlagern - das bringt nichts!


----------



## KKücker (30 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ja so geht es mir auch, seit May, und die lassen nicht locker. Aber so lange kein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt laut Aussage eines Anwaltes nicht reagieren. Erst dann kann man Revision einlegen und zu 99,9% ist das unwarscheinlich. Also Kopf hoch. :-D


----------



## jupp11 (30 September 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



KKücker schrieb:


> JAber so lange kein Schreiben vom Gericht kommt laut Aussage eines Anwaltes nicht reagieren. Erst dann kann man *Revision *einlegen


Ein Widerspruch in Form eines Kreuzchens tut´s auch, Die erste Station heißt gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid 
und den haben erst sehr, sehr  wenige bei diesen "Kostenlosdiensten" zu Gesicht bekommen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## Helme Haffax (1 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



blowfish schrieb:


> Und warum solltest du vor Gericht verlieren? Hast du ev. denen ein Angebot über Teilzahlung gemacht oder die Vorderung anerkannt?
> Man sollte sich hierzu niemals entscheiden. Einmal der Vorderung widersprochen und dann abwarten bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrifft.



Nö, ich hab per Mail gekündigt und widersprochen.


----------



## Rolf0512 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Schorch schrieb:


> Servus,
> Aufgrund eben jener ominösen "Swiss Einkaufgemeinschaft AG" hab nun auch Ich mich mal hier angemeldet...
> 
> Ich meldete mich NIEMALS auf deren Seite an, habe folglich auch NIEMALS meine Adresse oder sonstiges da angegeben, aber dennoch kamen zuerst Email mit Zahlungsauforderungen-->Ignoriert und in Spam odner Verschoben (daher mittlerweile nicht mehr vorhanden), dann kam ein Brief--> Mülleimer und noch ein Brief--> dasselbe Ritual. Dann wieder ne Mail, mit der Drohung alles an ein Inkasso Unternehmen zu schicken.
> ...



Hallo,
habe gestern auch genau den selben Brief erhalten.Gleiche Forderung, gleiche Summe.Habe schon in vielen Foren über diesen Saftladen gelesen...nur nix gutes.Reine ..... firmen.Das Kuriose bei mir ist das angeblich von meiner e-mail addi bestellt, mit meiner Telefonummer, aber den Namen meiner Freundin.Da wir beide keine Idioten sind und so eine Scheisse im Internet bestellen würden, weiss ich nicht wo die sich die Daten absaugen.Ich werde die jetzt erstmal aufmerksam machen das in deren Laden wohl nicht alles beim rechten ist, oder gelten in der Schweiz andere Gesetze wo es erlaubt ist Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen? Ich zahle jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Schorch (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Richtig so, habe nun auch Anzeige wegen Betruges gestellt,
Gekommen ist seitdem nichts mehr.


----------



## Jecka07 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hey, habe im januar angeblich bei denen einen abo mit kondomen abgeschlossen....für 99€:wall:  naja nach einigen e-mail usw. bekam ich JETZT erst ein schreiben von inkasso in höhe von 133€.....also welche wenn seriöse firma kommt erst mit einem inkassobrief nach 10monaten????
[edit]


----------



## jupp11 (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Jecka07 schrieb:


> also welche wenn seriöse firma kommt erst mit einem inkassobrief nach 10monaten????


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## Börn99 (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Auch ich habe heute (24.12.2007) ein Schreiben der Deutschen Inkassogesellschaft bekommen. Laut der Mahnung sollte ich an die Swiss Einkaufsgesellschaft AG eine Summe über 129,57€ innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage überweisen. Da es sich hier, wie schon zuvor gelesen, um eine Abzockermasche handelt werde ich einen Anwalt zu rate ziehen was man gegen diese Masche tun kann, da nach meiner Meinung so eine Art hart bestraft werden sollte.

ICh werde mich zunächst an die Inkassostelle wenden und eine Kopie des Kaufvertrages und der Lieferadresse fordern um diese von meinem Anwalt prüfen zu lassen. Danach sollte man seine Ruhe haben.

Mfg


----------



## Goldfisch (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Guten Morgen an alle Leidensgenossen!
Ich selbst schlage  mich mit diesen seriösen Herren bereits seit dem 3. 8.2006 
herum.
Mir wurde schon alles angedroht über ein Inkassounternehmen bis hin zu einem Rechtsanwaltbüro. Die letzte Drohung kam am 8.8 2007 mit dem Hinweis wenn ich jetzt nicht zahlen würde, dann würden gerichtliche Schritte gegen mich eingeleitet.
Danach habe ich nichts mehr von der feinen Gesellschaft gehört. Dies ist eigentlich schade, denn ich bin bereit mich weiterhin mit denen auseinander zu setzen.
Nur zahlen,es ist mittlerweile ein Betrag von 156,34 Euro, werde ich niemals.
Die Geldbörse bleibt zu. Deshalb mein Rat : Nur nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn überschwemmte kurz vor Weihnachten wohl alle "unfreiwilligen User" einer der "Projekte" eines bestimmten "Firmenverbundes" mit Mahnungen und Drohungen.

Beigefügt war i.d.R. ein Urteil des Amtsgerichtes Lübeck. Inzwischen erging seitens dieses Amtsgerichtes nachstehende Information:

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/AGLUEBECK/DE/Service/Presse/Presse.html


> Vorsicht - Inkassounternehmen "wirbt" mit Urteil des Amtsgerichts Lübeck
> 
> Viele Personen in Deutschland haben in den letzten Tagen eine Mahnung eines Inkassounternehmens erhalten mit der Aufforderung, eine Forderung einer Internet- Service-Gesellschaft mit Sitz in der Schweiz zu begleichen. Der Mahnung wird die erste Seite eines Originalurteils des Amtsgerichts Lübeck mit Wappen, Namen des Richters und Urteilstenor ( Urteil des AG Lübeck vom 28.09.2007 - 23 C 2423/07 - ) beigefügt.In der Mahnung wird angekündigt, dass die (vermeintliche) Gläubigerin auch gegenüber dem gemahnten (vermeintlichen) Schuldner einen rechtskräftigen Vollstreckungstitel erwirken wird, wie gegen den in dem Urteil erwähnten Schuldner.





> *Tatsächlich basiert das Urteil auf einem vorgerichtlichen Anerkenntnis der Beklagten und hat mit der Mahnung oder dem Fall, der der Mahnung zugrunde liegt, überhaupt nichts zu tun.* Durch das Originalurteil und die Ankündigung gerichtlicher Maßnahmen lassen sich viele Mahnungsempfänger verunsichern. Dabei ist es ein Allgemeinplatz, dass die unterliegende Partei in einem gerichtlichen Verfahren Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten zu zahlen hat. Keinesfalls sollten sich die gemahnten Personen von dem erwähnten Urteil schrecken lassen und nur deshalb Zahlungen leisten, obwohl sie der Auffassung sind, keine Beträge zu schulden.



Ich würde allen, die von unberechtigter Post der DIS betroffen sind, empfehlen, sich beim Lizenzgeber der DIS, dem Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Frankfurt/Main, zu beschweren unter Schilderung des Sachverhalts.

Hier dessen Anschrift:


> Amtsgericht Frankfurt/M.
> Der Präsident
> Gerichtsstraße 2
> 60313 Frankfurt am Main
> Tel.: 069/1367-01, Fax: 069/1367-2030


----------



## Golum (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo!
ich bin ganz neu hier und hätte da mal eine Frage zum Thema "Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG"!

Also,mein Freund hat sich registrieren lassen bei einer Seite die Testprodukte anbietet.Von denen bekommt er auch ständig Links zu Angebotsseiten!
Unter anderem auch im November 2007 zur Seite condome.tv .
In der Hoffnung gratis condome testen zu können registrierte er sich auch auf deren startseite.Sein fehler,er las scheinbar das Kleingedruckte nicht!
dort steht,14 Tage gratis bei nicht kündigen aber automatisch abschluss eines Vertrages über 1 jahr und somit 96Euro im Vorraus zu bezahlen!
da er dies aber scheinbar nicht gelesen hat,hat er auch keinen Gedanken mehr daran verschwendet.
Nun haben wir aber gestern einen Brief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle in Eschborn erhalten,die ihn auffordert 129,60 Euro (Hauptforderung,Gläubigerkosten,Inkassogebühren,Auslagen,Zinsen) zu zahlen!
Was kann er da noch machen?Oder ist er jetzt gezwungen zu bezahlen?
Wäre schön wenn ihr uns mit etwas rat helfen könntet!

gruß Golum!


----------



## Pfadfinder (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo Golum,
Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall geht hier nicht, aber schon mal einige Beiträge zu Abofallen oder die vielfach verlinkten Tipps gelesen ? z.B.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Oder den Blog von Sascha ?
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/03/05/condometv-zahlen-oder-nicht-zahlen/

Dann dürfte alles klar sein.


----------



## Salsero (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo,
bin nun auch ein "Opfer" von der Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft geworden. Habe mich sehr über eure Information gefreut. Bei mir war es sogar so, dass ich nie eine Rechnung geschweige den eine Mahnung erhalten habe. Vor einer Woche flatterte dann ein Brief der DIS in meinen Briefkasten. Habe die DIS Informiert, dass ich aufgrund von unseriösen Praktiken keine Zahlung vornehmen werde. Wiederruf konnte ich schlecht bei der Swiss Eg machen, da ich mir nicht mal sicher bin, ob ein Vertrag zu stande kam.

ABER: jetzt die entscheidende Frage für mich ist, was kann man gegen diese Firma unternehmen? Ich denke die meisten sind froh, wenn sie "heil" aus der Sache kommen, aber kann man die nicht verklagen, bzw. eine Sammelklage erwirken? Hat jemand ein paar nützliche Tipps diesbezüglich?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Condome.tv von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



Salsero schrieb:


> bzw. eine Sammelklage erwirken?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## spiderman (13 März 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Habe heute auch einen Brief vom Inkassounternehmen bekommen, welches ich auch sofort angerufen habe und die Zahlung verweigert habe.
Bin dann gleich zur Polizei und habe Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges gegen die Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG erstattet.
Anzeige läuft !!!:scherzkeks:
Habe dann auch an Stern.tv per eMail den Sachverhalt geschrieben und auch erwähnt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin.
Wäre super, wenn Ihr Euch auch bei Stern.tv meldet, denn dann sind die Chancen nochmal grösser, dass die auch was über diese [ edit]  bringen und alle Leute davor gewarnt werden.
Dann müssen sich diese [edit] mal nach ehrlicher Arbeit umsehen oder kommen vielleicht doch mal hoffentlich in den Knast, wo Sie hingehören.
Ich bin immer noch stocksauer auf diese [edit] , denn ich bin immer vorsichtig und so etwas ist mir noch nie passiert.:wall:
Und macht auch sofort eine Anzeige, falls bei Euch so ein Brief ins Haus flattert.
Auf keinen Fall bezahlen!!!!!!!:sun:


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 März 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Die DIS-Inkassopost hat auch ihn nicht verschont!:-D
Ob er sein Kondom wohl erhalten hat? :vlol:

Update: Er hats nicht erhalten:


			
				law blog schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem stelle ich fest, dass mir nicht mal die Probekondome geliefert wurden.


----------



## tully (17 März 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo leute,

ich habe mich nun auch hier angemeldet.. ich war am anfang auch ziemlich verängstigt.. aber nachdem nun auch nicht auf meine mails geantwortet wurde, geschweige denn, dass diese nicht gelesen wurden, habe ich heute erneut post von der DIS bekommen. 

Da ich auch ein forderungsmanagement unter mir habe, kam mir das alles ein wenig komisch vor.. das inkassobüro hat sicherlich auch nicht viel erfolg, hoffe ich zumindest..

nun hatte ich in meinem schreiben auch die androhung von mahnbescheid, etc.. und es wurde mal wieder auf das urteil hingewiesen,wo auch nur die rede von "einem gewonnen Fall" ist.. des weitern hat sich in dem schreiben tatsächlich auch eine Kopie des ausgestellten mahnbescheides befunden.. na die sollen mal den mahnbescheid beantragen..

ich glaube stern.tv ist keine schlechte alternative... ich werd gleich mal schauen..

leute ich sage euch nur eins: nicht zahlen.. und schmeisst nicht gleich die schreiben weg.. vielleicht kann man die noch einmal gebrauchen..

grüße
tully :roll::roll:


----------



## Goldfisch (18 März 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo an alle Betroffenen !
Ich selbst schlage mich mit dieser ominösen Gesellschaft bereits seit dem 3.8.2006 herum.
Das letzte Schreiben kam am 8.8.2007 von einem Notarbüro [.......] aus 32120 Hiddenhausen.
Mir wurde eine Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahme angedroht. Da man mir in der Vergangenheit schon mehrmals solche Maßnahmen angedoht hatte, habe ich wieder einmal nichts gegen dieses Schreiben unternommen. Nun bin ich mir sicher, dass diese unverschämte Gesellschaft nicht mehr mit weiteren Forderungen kommt. Ich kann deshalb nur den Rat geben : Niemals auf die Schreiben antworten und recht keinen Cent bezahlen.
*" PANIKMACHE, DAS IST DEREN GESCHÄFT "*:-p:-p:-p

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## spiderman (20 März 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Ist ja echt der Hammer, wie die Ihr Geld verdienen!Warum gehe ich eigentlich noch arbeiten.
Warscheinlich, damit solche Leute es auf so eine Art und Weise abzocken.
Ne, nicht mit mir!:vlol::vlol::abgelehnt:
Von mir sehen die keinen Cent!!!


----------



## siggiundtoni (10 April 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin bei mega-downloads.net hereingefallen, soll für ein 24 Monats Abo 192,00 Euro zahlen.

Natürlich zahle ich keinen Pfennig.

Bin über Google zu der Seite geleitet wurden, weil ich einen Download brauchte.
Als ich geschnallt hatte worum es ging war es zu spät.

Aber die Betreiber der Seiten stecken alle unter einer Decke.

Wenn dieses I.D.S. ein kluges,anständiges und nicht weltfremdes Inkassobüro wäre, würden die solche Forderungen ablehnen.

Jedes Gericht würde wohl erkennen, das für kostenlose Downloads fast 200€ zu verlangen, in jeder Hinsicht, und bei jedem etwas vorhandenen Menschenverstand absolut *sittenwidrig ist

Warum versucht ein Inkassobüro ein von vorneherein gescheitertes verfahren durch zuziehen?*

Und wenn einer es kann, verfolgt einfach mal die IP der Mails zurück. 

Es tauchen immer folgende Namen auf, [ edit]  den hab ich schon ne Mail bekommen, aber im namen von mega-downloads.net kein Wort das die Mail was mit Ihm zutun hat.

Das er dahintersteckt habe ich nur über die IP Adresse herausgefunden.

Nachbarschafts.com, probenzauber.de, ip69, Validea GmbH, eine Firma aus den Arabischen Emiraten sogar.

Die betreiben auf jedenfall eine ganze Menge [ edit]  Seiten.


----------



## siggiundtoni (10 April 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Meinte natürlich die sehen keinen *CENT.*


----------



## Reducal (10 April 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



siggiundtoni schrieb:


> Das er dahintersteckt ....


Wer er? 

Es kann nur einen geben, siehe hier: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/333867-post870.html


			
				Erzaune bei Netzwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft Wien erhalten, die haben die Strafverfolgung aufgenommen. Muss einen Fragebogen ausfüllen und per Email zurückschicken. Endlich geht es Dehnen an den Kragen
> 
> Hier die Abschrift:
> 
> ...


----------



## hans.27 (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

hallo,wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firma Fabrikverkauf?Ich war einmal auf deren Homepage und soll jetzt-ohne vorherige Ankündigung über 100 Euro ( einschließlich der Kosten für ein Anwaltsbüro )zahlen
hans.27


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*



hans.27 schrieb:


> hallo,wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firma Fabrikverkauf?




schau mal hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/51578-fabrikverkauf-com-fabrikverkauf.html


----------



## BBWone (15 August 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

Hi

habe auch Erfahrungen mit einer mehrmals erwähnten Seite gemacht (Der Name spielt glaub ich keine Rolle sind eh alles die selben [ edit] )

Habe damals vor 2 Jahren ca. leider dümmlicherweise die erste Rechnung bezahlt, weil ich mich nicht vorher schlau gemacht habe.
Als vor einigen Monaten die nchste Rechnung kam hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut und einige Beiträge dazu gefunden und konnte auch meinen Vorgang mehrmal wiederfinden. Also habe ich nichtmehr gezahlt und alle Schreiben ignoriert die in der Sache eingetroffen sind.

Aber jetzt hatte ich was neues.

Die haben tatsächlich bei mir zu Hause angerufen und gefragt wann sie mit der Zahlung des offenen Betrags rechnen können ...
Ist das neu?
Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Ich habe erstmal gesagt das sie von meiner Seite mit keiner Zahlung mehr rechnen können.


----------



## TimTaylor (15 August 2008)

*AW: MioTipp von Swiss Einkaufsgemeinschaft AG*

1) Das lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...chnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkassobrief.html

2) Das schauen:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

3) Zur Frage, wie man allgemein gesehen reagieren kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

4) Beruhigen


----------

